# TANZANIA WILDLIFE AND NATURAL BEAUTY



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*the fastest land animal*

The cheetah, however, achieves by far the fastest land speed of any living animal — between 112 and 120 km/h (70 and 75 mph)[3][4] in short bursts covering distances up to 500 m (1,600 ft), and has the ability to accelerate from 0 to over 100 km/h (62 mph) in three seconds.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cheetah


Flickr 上 d.portnoy 的 Two Cheetahs


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 spartan_puma 的 Teeming with life


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 speedphotos 的 Early morning giraffes, Serengeti.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*impala*


Flickr 上 speedphotos 的 Impala


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*tanzania beaches zanzibar*


Flickr 上 Malc H 的 Paradise Lost


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 sheyneg 的 Ngorongoro Sunset


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 sheyneg 的 Ngorongoro Sopa Lodge sunset


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 sheyneg 的 Ngorongoro Rainbow sunrise


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 sheyneg 的 Ngorongoro Sopa Lodge foyer + rainbow


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 sheyneg 的 Wildebeest in the crater


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 sheyneg 的 Kendwa beach 2


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 sheyneg 的 Kendwa beach 4


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 sheyneg 的 Kendwa beach 3


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*HOT AIR BALLOON SAFARI*


Flickr 上 sheyneg 的 Ballooning over wildebeest




Flickr 上 sheyneg 的 Balloon over Serengeti Plains


----------



## LADEN (Mar 8, 2011)

Very nice. The lodges a really neat!


----------



## Lapeno (Jun 6, 2011)

Beautiful views.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 speedphotos 的 Yellow-Billed Stork with fish


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS (Apr 18, 2009)

kiligoland said:


> Flickr 上 whl.travel 的 Cheetahs Posing - Dar Es Salaam, Tanzania


My fave!!


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

^^^^ glad that you enjoy photos guys


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

So beautiful. Fantastic !!!


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 David Berkowitz 的 Serengeti Hot Air Balloon Ride - Serengeti National Park - Tanzania, Africa


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 David Berkowitz 的 Serengeti Hot Air Balloon Ride - Serengeti National Park - Tanzania, Africa


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 David Berkowitz 的 Serengeti Hot Air Balloon Ride - Serengeti National Park - Tanzania, Africa


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 David Berkowitz 的 Serengeti Hot Air Balloon Ride - Serengeti National Park - Tanzania, Africa


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 David Berkowitz 的 Serengeti Hot Air Balloon Ride - Serengeti National Park - Tanzania, Africa


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 David Berkowitz 的 Serengeti Hot Air Balloon Ride - Serengeti National Park - Tanzania, Africa


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 David Berkowitz 的 Serengeti National Park safari - Tanzania, Africa


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 David Berkowitz 的 Land Cruisers watching cheetahs - Serengeti National Park safari - Tanzania, Africa


----------



## dotcomma (Apr 20, 2011)

Wonderful landscape


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

dotcomma said:


> Wonderful landscape


thanks :happy:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*tourists in zanzibar*


Flickr 上 Red Mozzie 的 Zanzibar Island, Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 JulianLE 的 Landscape with Giraffes


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 JulianLE 的 Elephant Parade


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 beamtin 的 kigamboni and the perfect indian ocean


----------



## autskai (May 23, 2011)

Incredible blue water


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

autskai said:


> Incredible blue water


incredible white sand beaches too:cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome pics....vast and beautiful landscape.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 christalp2001 的 Natural beauty of Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 mikemellinger 的 Mawenzi-Mount Kilimanjaro-Marangu Route-Horombo Hut-Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 mikemellinger 的 In The Clouds-Mawenzi Peak-Kilimanjaro Summit-Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 falchisara 的 Nungwi, Zanzibar


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*MOUNT KILIMANJARO SPECIAL*


Flickr 上 mikemellinger 的 Uhuru Peak-Mount Kilimanjaro-Summit-Tanzania




Flickr 上 mikemellinger 的 Mount Kilimanjaro-Crater-Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 mikemellinger 的 Climbers-Crater Rim-Mount Kilimanjaro-Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 mikemellinger 的 Sunrise-Mawenzi Peak-Mount Kilimanjaro-Summit-Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 mikemellinger 的 Mawenzi Peak-Horombo-Kibo-Marangu Route-Mount Kilimanjaro


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 mikemellinger 的 Mount Kilimanjaro-Marangu Route-Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 mikemellinger 的 Mawenzi Peak-Marangu Route-Mount Kilimanjaro-Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 mikemellinger 的 Craters-Marangu Route-Mt. Kilimanjaro-Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 David Berkowitz 的 Shifting Sands - Ngorongoro area - Tanzania, Africa


----------



## dancethingy (Feb 7, 2004)

Wow, mesmerizing Kilimanjaro.

I heard that the snows are receding from Kilimanjaro, one really can not tell from these pics.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

dancethingy said:


> Wow, mesmerizing Kilimanjaro.
> 
> I heard that the snows are receding from Kilimanjaro, one really can not tell from these pics.


yeah its true, but it keeps snowing, hence different from time to time, this year more snow on kilimanjaro

this photo was taken in 2007

Flickr 上 Phil Hatchard 的 Kilimanjaro Day 5 (Summit)


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 mikemellinger 的 Marangu Route-Gate-Mount Kilimanjaro-Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 mikemellinger 的 Mount Kilimanjaro-Marangu Route-Kibo Hut-Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 mikemellinger 的 Sunrise-Mawenzi Peak-Mount Kilimanjaro-Summit-Tanzania


----------



## Indy G (Nov 19, 2007)

*Tanzania's aiport*










*Mount Kenya from Kilimandjaro*










*Shadow of Lengai volcano*


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

^^ nice photos, thanks for posting:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Runningdogyankee 的 Pemba Island from the air


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Lake Manyara Serena Lodge, Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Seregeti National Park, Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Emmepi79 的 Blue Paradise


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 mothclark62 的 Tanzania: Seronera Wildlife Lodge pool pano


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Serengeti: Seronera Wildlife Lodge bar & restaurant pano by mothclark62, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Zé Eduardo... 的 Zanzibar coral reef nature


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS (Apr 18, 2009)

Spectacular photos!!


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

ExcellentALWAYS said:


> Spectacular photos!!


thanks :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Marc Veraart 的 Lake Natron


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Lilia73 的 Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 CM f5.6 的 Tanzania June 2008


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 mothclark62 的 Tanzania: Seronera Wildlife Lodge view pano


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Henry & Tersia 的 Nungwi, Zanzibar


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 James Frater 的 Nungwi Beach



Flickr 上 James Frater 的 Nungwi Beach


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

kiligoland said:


> Flickr 上 CM f5.6 的 Tanzania June 2008



Wow!!!......kay:....what a beautiful picture...thanks.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

kiligoland said:


> Flickr 上 mothclark62 的 Tanzania: Seronera Wildlife Lodge view pano



great pano....:cheers:


----------



## kresna (Jun 14, 2011)

view taking his picture is so cool :banana:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

^^^^thanks guys for your support, glad that you enjoy the photos


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 James Frater 的 Serengeti National Park


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 smock 的 zebras drinking


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 smock 的 zebra lineup


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 smock 的 red billed hornbills


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Kiwi Collection 的 Singita Grumeti Reserves, Sasakwa Lodge, Tanzania


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

:cheers:.....great wildlife photos...nice view of the plains on the last pic.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> :cheers:.....great wildlife photos...nice view of the plains on the last pic.


:happy:glad you enjoy the photos, thats serengeti national park, the word serengeti itself means ENDELESS PLAINS


58_SMS_TANZSOCCER_0309_SMS4135 by stephen sakulsky, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*crater*


Flickr 上 pt101 的 Leaving the crater - 3


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 rosey146 的 Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 biggertree 的 Juxtaposition, Tanzania 2007


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Pemba Island by chewyuk, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

"TARU" by fabian Pic´s, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

101221-Ngorongoro328 by fabian Pic´s, on Flickr



SMS_TANZSOCCER_0309_SMS1773 by stephen sakulsky, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Zanzibar, Paje Beach TZ848 by Lhotse, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*
A Tanzanian Lodge Was Just Named The Best Hotel In The World*


Singita Faru Faru Lodge by Singita Game Reserves, on Flickr




Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/singita-africa-worlds-best-hotel-2011-7#ixzz1RlciHinZ


Travel + Leisure just declared Singita Grumeti Reserves in Tanzania' Serengeti National Park to be the best hotel in the world. 

It received a score of 98.44 out of 100 on a list based on reader surveys.

The hotel, which is made up of two lodges and a tent camp, offers unparalleled luxury in the thick of the wild.

It is located on the migratory route traversed annually by more than a million wildebeest, providing guests with incredible photo opportunities from their bedroom windows.

Despite its remote location, Singita's guests are treated to five-star service and accommodations.

Rooms in the tents and villas start at around $1,095 per person per night; rates include daily game drives, food, and drink



Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/singita-africa-worlds-best-hotel-2011-7#ixzz1RlciGk1a


http://www.businessinsider.com/singita-africa-worlds-best-hotel-2011-7


----------



## MARSFACZ (Mar 18, 2011)

OMG..all those pictures are AMAZING...so beautiful, African wildlife is my favorite..


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Paje Beach by Jon Wiley, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*tarangire national park*


Tarangire National Park, Tanzania by safari-partners, on Flickr


----------



## chamoto (Dec 19, 2010)

kiligoland said:


>


Lovely


----------



## chamoto (Dec 19, 2010)

Serengeti


----------



## chamoto (Dec 19, 2010)

Serengeti










From Tembeaz


----------



## chamoto (Dec 19, 2010)

Serengeti









From Tembeaz


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Tarangire National Park by kama007, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Tarangire National Park by kama007, on Flickr


----------



## chamoto (Dec 19, 2010)

I love this... the pool in the middle of savana


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

kiligoland said:


> Nungwi Beach, Zanzibar by hakunamatata45, on Flickr



Awesome.....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> Awesome.....thanks.:cheers:


you are welcome,  :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

ZANZIBAR BEACHES


Flickr 上 hakunamatata45 的 Nungwi Beach


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 hakunamatata45 的 Baobab Tree


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

kiligoland said:


> ZANZIBAR BEACHES
> 
> 
> Flickr 上 hakunamatata45 的 Nungwi Beach



Another beautiful photo......thanks again..:cheers1:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> Another beautiful photo......thanks again..:cheers1:


you are welcome


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 nicholasng74 的 2010_10_Africa-107.JPG


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

TOTAL REST IN SERENGETI PLAINS


Flickr 上 nicholasng74 的 2010_10_Africa-120.JPG


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

LION CLIMBING A TREE Lion (Panthera leo)



Flickr 上 ianthegecko 的 Katavi NP


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

MOUNT KILIMANJARO


Tanzania 039 by adamsofen, on Flickr


----------



## Dirty new yorker (Jun 4, 2011)

I definitely have to see the ngorongoro crater, breathtaking. Enough said


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Dirty new yorker said:


> I definitely have to see the ngorongoro crater, breathtaking. Enough said


here are some photos of ngorongoro crater



Flickr 上 monzi73 的 Ngorongor Crater



Flickr 上 monzi73 的 DSC_0173



Flickr 上 Dave 2x 的 Ngorongoro Crater, Tanzania



Flickr 上 Dave 2x 的 Ngorongoro Crater, Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Serengeti Plain by Marie-Marthe Gagnon, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

tanzania by peo pea, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 hakunamatata45 的 Hippos2


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

myplace_11 said:


> these photo's are so great.


 glad you enjoy the photos, more coming soon


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

If you can spot a croc


Flickr 上 hakunamatata45 的 Croc


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Jesse Estes 的 Zanzibar - Tanzania, Africa


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Lhotse 的 Zanzibar, Paje Beach TZ754


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Lhotse 的 Kilimanjaro from Moshi TZ041


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Zanzibar Island, Tanzania by Red Mozzie, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Ocean Paradise Resort, Zanzibar, Tanzania by safari-partners, on Flickr


----------



## Dirty new yorker (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow, wild Africa as a whole is so amazing. But my set destination is the crater


----------



## Dirty new yorker (Jun 4, 2011)

^^and thank you as well for the pictures


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Dirty new yorker said:


> ^^and thank you as well for the pictures


 you are welcome


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Elephant trunk and tusks, Ngorongoro, Tanzania by Exodus Travels - Reset your compass, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Ngorongoro Krater, Tanzania by jorisgoddijn.nl, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Looking down into Ngorongoro Crater by Exodus Travels - Reset your compass, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Lions resting under safari vehicle, Ngorongoro Crater by Exodus Travels - Reset your compass, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Safari vehicle, widebeeste and zebras, Ngorongoro Crater by Exodus Travels - Reset your compass, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Solitary Elephant and crater wall, Ngorongoro Crater by Exodus Travels - Reset your compass, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Buffalo moving past tree with leopard, Serengeti by Exodus Travels - Reset your compass, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Giraffes in the Serengeti by Exodus Travels - Reset your compass, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Cyclist and wildebeeste, Lake Manyara by Exodus Travels - Reset your compass, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Safari Blue by wernerjvr, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Rhinos in the Serengeti by Exodus Travels - Reset your compass, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Black rhino by Exodus Travels - Reset your compass, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Sand beach on Zanzibar island by Exodus Travels - Reset your compass, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Exodus Travels - Reset your compass 的 Giraffe


----------



## Lapeno (Jun 6, 2011)

I dream of such a trip.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Dirty new yorker said:


> Are the pool photos homes or resorts? It looks too good to be true.


Those pools are resorts, luxury tented camps and hotels for tourists in the national parks,


----------



## Vlad89 (May 26, 2009)

Wow that's amazing the beaches! The color of the water is impressive! Greatings to all from El Salvador!


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Vlad89 said:


> Wow that's amazing the beaches! The color of the water is impressive! Greatings to all from El Salvador!


Thanks welcome to Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 MediaAid.org 的 Lake Manayara Hotel Tanzania Africa


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 MediaAid.org 的 Tarangire Sopa Lodge Tanzania Africa


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Exodus Travels - Reset your compass 的 Cyclists and giraffe, Lake Manyara


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 kurtlae 的 Serengeti Mr and Mrs Ostrich


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Very good the last two photos:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Vasthrash said:


> Very good the last two photos:cheers:


:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

NGORONGORO CRATER LAKE


Ngorongoro Crater Lake by Siddharth Pendharkar, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Snorkeling heaven!*


Mnemba Island by wernerjvr, on Flickr


----------



## NEWWORLD (Feb 21, 2006)

picks are great! Tanzania is beautiful


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

NEWWORLD said:


> picks are great! Tanzania is beautiful


:cheers:  thanks, glad to hear that


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 wernerjvr 的 Zanzibar


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

I think it might be the most beautiful country on earth! 

Greetings from Portugal


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Andre_Filipe said:


> I think it might be the most beautiful country on earth!
> 
> Greetings from Portugal


:happy::happy: thanks tanzania welcomes you


----------



## Dirty new yorker (Jun 4, 2011)

Andre_Filipe said:


> I think it might be the most beautiful country on earth!
> 
> Greetings from Portugal


IMO nothing compares!


----------



## chamoto (Dec 19, 2010)

*Ol Doinyo Lengai Volcanic Mountain, Tanzania*


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

ZANZIBAR 


Zanzibar by wernerjvr, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Zanzibar by wernerjvr, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Zanzibar by wernerjvr, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

IMG_3674 by gemzap, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Black rhinos by Exodus Travels - Reset your compass, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Cycling across the plains by Exodus Travels - Reset your compass, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Cycling past giraffes by Exodus Travels - Reset your compass, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Serengeti Bilila Lodge Kempinski by mazyen, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Serengeti Bilila Lodge Kempinski by mazyen, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Ngorongoro Crater by Veresk, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Ngorongoro Crater Lodge by Veresk, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Saadani River Lodge012 by mazyen, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

mount meru arusha



Momella Lodge with Mount Meru behind by Exodus Travels - Reset your compass, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Saadani River Lodge016 by mazyen, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Balloon shadow with buffalo, Serengeti, Tanzania by Exodus Travels - Reset your compass, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*the beauty of tanzania*

How God Sees Tanzania
On safari at the Selous Game Reserve in Tanzania. It's the largest national park in Africa and the second largest in the entire world. It was named after British explorer and hunter Frederick Selous



How God Sees Tanzania by Kevin H., on Flickr



Flying over Tanzania by Kevin H., on Flickr



Clouds over Tanzania by Kevin H., on Flickr



Bend of a River in the Jungle by Kevin H., on Flickr



Wandering River Below by Kevin H., on Flickr




Exploring Africa by Air by Kevin H., on Flickr



Bird's Eye View of Africa by Kevin H., on Flickr


----------



## Sid Vicious (Jul 21, 2011)

perhaps the country with the greatest natural beauty !
greetings from Germany


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Sid Vicious said:


> perhaps the country with the greatest natural beauty !
> greetings from Germany


Thanks :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

elephants near swimming pool



Serengeti Bilila Lodge Elephants by mazyen, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

seronera lodge 


Seronera Lodge, Tanzania by tmcclenahan, on Flickr




Seronera 1 by tmcclenahan, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Ikoma Camp Sunset by tmcclenahan, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Buffalo Trio by Kevin H., on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

DSC_0178 by mazyen, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

The pool area at Kigongoni Lodge in Arusha, Tanzania. Mount Meru is in the background.



Kigongoni Lodge Pool Area by Nathan C Wade, on Flickr


----------



## Dirty new yorker (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow I looked at the rates for this resort. Not bad


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Dirty new yorker said:


> Wow I looked at the rates for this resort. Not bad


 why not try sir


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*ngorongoro crater view from sopa lodge*



Ngorongoro Sopa Lodge by dpup, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Ngorongoro Crater by dpup, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

east africa great rift valley, arusha tanzania


Rift Valley by dpup, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Selous Game Reserve in Tanzania. It's the largest national park in Africa and the second largest in the entire world. It was named after British explorer and hunter Frederick Selous*


Wildebeest and Giraffe Sentry by Kevin H., on Flickr


----------



## LADEN (Mar 8, 2011)

kiligoland said:


> east africa great rift valley, arusha tanzania
> 
> 
> Rift Valley by dpup, on Flickr


This is excellent. :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

LADEN said:


> This is excellent. :cheers:


:cheers2:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Kikoti Rock Sunset by Nathan C Wade, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*TANZANIA BEACHES*



Zanzibar Mnemba island by Zé Eduardo..., on Flickr


relaxing Zanzibar sand by Zé Eduardo..., on Flickr



Zanzibar Blues by Zé Eduardo..., on Flickr


Heart island? Mnemba Island, Tanzania by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


Mnemba Island Lodge, Mnemba, Tanzania by safari-partners, on Flickr


Mnemba Island Lodge, Mnemba, Tanzania by safari-partners, on Flickr


Mnemba Island Lodge, Mnemba, Tanzania by safari-partners, on Flickr


Isola di Mnemba by Fulvia 79, on Flickr


Mnemba island by al-iksir, on Flickr


Mnemba Island by wernerjvr, on Flickr


----------



## Sid Vicious (Jul 21, 2011)

stunningly beautiful beaches


----------



## toddcharry (Jan 31, 2011)

Love your photos, thanks.


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS (Apr 18, 2009)

WOW...so beautiful.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

^^^^ glad you enjoy the photos guys, thanks for viewing:cheers:


----------



## Dirty new yorker (Jun 4, 2011)

kiligoland said:


> why not try sir


Believe me I'd love to. My girlfriend and I have all ready set cash aside for a big trip. Hopefully in the next year or 2 I can set dates and catch a flight with some friends and fam that care to join me.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Dirty new yorker said:


> Believe me I'd love to. My girlfriend and I have all ready set cash aside for a big trip. Hopefully in the next year or 2 I can set dates and catch a flight with some friends and fam that care to join me.


Great, all the best :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Silale Swamp in Tarangire National Park by Nathan C Wade, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Lunch Break in Tarangire National Park by Nathan C Wade, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Kempinski Bilila Lodge by Veresk, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Baobab, pond, ducks,... by Zé Eduardo..., on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*view from the room at Manyara Serena Safari lodge ,lake Manyara,Rift Valley, Tanzania*


back from Africa by Zé Eduardo..., on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Lake Manyara Serena Lodge -Tanzania by astern1, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Zanzibar Mnemba island*


Isola di Mnemba by Fulvia 79, on Flickr




Mnemba Island, Tanzania by aquahel, on Flickr




Zanzibar Mnemba island by Zé Eduardo..., on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 astern1 的 Lake Manyara Serena Lodge -Tanzania


Flickr 上 astern1 的 Lake Manyara Serena Lodge -Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Mawenzi-Mount Kilimanjaro-Marangu Route-Horombo Hut-Tanzania by mikemellinger, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Beautiful pics of Mnemba Zanzibar Island:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Vasthrash said:


> Beautiful pics of Mnemba Zanzibar Island:cheers:


mnemba and nungwi are amazing :cheers:


----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

Too many words to describe the beauty of Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

ScraperDude said:


> Too many words to describe the beauty of Tanzania


 thanks


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

IMG_0969 Southern Tanzania, arriving at Ruaha National Park - Ruaha River by ctmlondon, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*MAFIA ISLAND* *TANZANIA*



mafia island 131 by orphea2007, on Flickr


mafia island 153 by orphea2007, on Flickr



mafia island 129 by orphea2007, on Flickr



mafia island 159 by orphea2007, on Flickr


mafia island 099 by orphea2007, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Kilimanjaro glacier



Flickr 上 m.domstead 的 P1000486


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Mr~Poussnik 的 Pemba island - Zanzibar Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Mr~Poussnik 的 Tanzania Serengeti - Out of the pond


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Mr~Poussnik 的 Tanzania Serengeti - the intruder


----------



## Sid Vicious (Jul 21, 2011)

I love hippos and lions!


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

- edit


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Sid Vicious said:


> I love hippos and lions!



:cheers: *more hippos*


Flickr 上 kibuyu 的 Hippo pod in Grumeti River



Flickr 上 kibuyu 的 Hippo pod in Grumeti River

*and lions*


Flickr 上 kibuyu 的 Lion pride on the move


Flickr 上 kibuyu 的 Perfect lion, Kirawira


----------



## Sid Vicious (Jul 21, 2011)

wonderful!


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Sid Vicious said:


> wonderful!


 :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

- edit


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

- edit


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

- edit


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Tanzania: Seronera Wildlife Lodge by mothclark62, on Flickr



Tanzania: Seronera Wildlife Lodge - stairs to restaurant by mothclark62, on Flickr



Serengeti: acacia tree with leopard by mothclark62, on Flickr


Serengeti: acacia tree with leopard by mothclark62, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Tanzania: Ngorongoro Wildlife Lodge by mothclark62, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Pole Pole Lodge, Mafia Island, Tanzania by safari-partners, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Diving Mafia Island by Mafia Island, on Flickr



Bweni- North Mafia by Mafia Island, on Flickr



The camp from the plane by Mafia Island, on Flickr



Barracuni Island by Mafia Island, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Rosy Jobfish by Dave 2x, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Rosy Jobfish & Coral Trout by Dave 2x, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

MAFIA ISLAND

IMAG0461x by lilianacaiani, on Flickr


Pesce palla by lilianacaiani, on Flickr



Spirografo by lilianacaiani, on Flickr



IMAG0105x by lilianacaiani, on Flickr


IMAG0064x by lilianacaiani, on Flickr



Murena leopardo o giraffa? by lilianacaiani, on Flickr


Gorgonia by lilianacaiani, on Flickr



Razza by lilianacaiani, on Flickr


Tartaruga by lilianacaiani, on Flickr


Crinoide by lilianacaiani, on Flickr


Squalo pinna bianca by lilianacaiani, on Flickr


Pesce pagliaccio by lilianacaiani, on Flickr


Megattera by lilianacaiani, on Flickr


Balene megattere by lilianacaiani, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

I just love nature pics....thanks for the amazing photos.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> I just love nature pics....thanks for the amazing photos.


 you are welcome


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Zé Eduardo... 的 back to Zanzibar coral reef








Flickr 上 Zé Eduardo... 的 Zanzibar...


Flickr 上 Zé Eduardo... 的 catching the big fish  at Zanzibar


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Steve__G 的 Empty road


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

IMG_7131 by Veresk, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

IMG_7176 by Veresk, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Birds Lounging in the Shade by Kevin H., on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Fleeing Wildebeest by Kevin H., on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*balloon ride on serengeti grasslands*


Serengeti from the sky ( another one ) by Zé Eduardo..., on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*The beach at Next Paradise
This photo doesn't do it justice. You have to see it for yourself.*


The beach at Next Paradise by @jbtaylor, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

mkm5 said:


> All pictures taken by me this summer in Tanzania  5 National Parks, Prison Island and Zanzibar...


great photos mkm5 thanks for posting, great :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*The Sun Deck


At the Sable Mountain Lodge safari camp in the Selous Game Reserve in Tanzania.*




The Sun Deck by Kevin H., on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 ericktseng 的 Zanzibar Waters


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Tanzanian beaches are beyondddd beautiful. love the clear waters and white sand.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

èđđeůx;83668914 said:


> Tanzanian beaches are beyondddd beautiful. love the clear waters and white sand.


Thanks man, glad you enjoy the photos


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*ZANZIBAR*

Goodbye Zanzibar by h o l, on Flickr




Finished for the day by h o l, on Flickr


Stunning infinity pool by h o l, on Flickr


Matemwe beach by h o l, on Flickr


Watching the Dhows coming in by h o l, on Flickr


Dhow trip by h o l, on Flickr


----------



## mkm5 (Oct 16, 2007)

kiligoland said:


> great photos mkm5 thanks for posting, great :banana::banana::banana:


Thank you very much Kiligoland


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

mkm5 said:


> Thank you very much Kiligoland


you are welcome


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Cycling along Matemwe by h o l, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Singita Sabora Tented Camp by Singita Game Reserves, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Wildebeest Watching Us by Kevin H., on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

reflections in the Ngorongoro crater by Zé Eduardo..., on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Hippo pool at Ngorongoro crater by Zé Eduardo..., on Flickr


----------



## Sid Vicious (Jul 21, 2011)

true paradise


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Sid Vicious said:


> true paradise


:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Colorful Ngorongoro sunrise by Zé Eduardo..., on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Ngorongoro crater in a cloudy day*
Ngorongoro crater; Tanzania




Ngorongoro crater in a cloudy day by Zé Eduardo..., on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

IMG_4422 by gubbex, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Ngorongoro Crater: Hippo Pool and then some... by gubbex, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Serengeti: Busy at the Bologonja Gate by gubbex, on Flickr


Serengeti sky and plain by Zé Eduardo..., on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Zanzibar Blues by Zé Eduardo..., on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

the giraffe and the accacia by Zé Eduardo..., on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Waterfall in the Olmoti Crater by gubbex, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Tarangire Sunset by Zé Eduardo..., on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Mammy ! Wait ... by Zé Eduardo..., on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Train Tracks to Dar Es Salaam by Kevin H., on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Big mouths ! by Zé Eduardo..., on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Ngorongoro crater by Zé Eduardo..., on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Buffalos and flamingos by Zé Eduardo..., on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

IMG_4568 by gubbex, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Elephants Leaving the Drinking Hole by gubbex, on Flickr


IMG_4630 by gubbex, on Flickr


----------



## Sid Vicious (Jul 21, 2011)

lovely pics


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Sid Vicious said:


> lovely pics


 :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Buffalo Trio by Kevin H., on Flickr


Cluster of Buffalo by Kevin H., on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Birds in the Treetops
On safari at the *Selous Game Reserve in Tanzania. It's the largest national park in Africa and the second largest in the entire world. It was named after British explorer and hunter Frederick Selous.*


Birds in the Treetops by Kevin H., on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Zebras and Impalas by Kevin H., on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

IMG_4594 by gubbex, on Flickr


----------



## dotcomma (Apr 20, 2011)

Wonderful :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

dotcomma said:


> Wonderful :cheers:


 :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*TARANGIRE NATIONAL PARK*

Safari i Tanzania 2008 by hb_74, on Flickr


Safari i Tanzania 2008 by hb_74, on Flickr


Safari i Tanzania 2008 by hb_74, on Flickr


Safari i Tanzania 2008 by hb_74, on Flickr


Safari i Tanzania 2008 by hb_74, on Flickr


Safari i Tanzania 2008 by hb_74, on Flickr


Safari i Tanzania 2008 by hb_74, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 astern1 的 Serengeti Sopa Lodge -Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*kitulo national park*


Flickr 上 jheslinga 的 kitulo national park 2


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 jheslinga 的 serengeti fog


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 jheslinga 的 matema beach 4


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

I really love this thread....thanks for the awesome nature updates kiligoland.:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> I really love this thread....thanks for the awesome nature updates kiligoland.:cheers:


you are welcome man :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 jheslinga 的 matema beach 2


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 jheslinga 的 green swirl on black


Flickr 上 jheslinga 的 purple flowers


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*kilwa 2008*


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 gubbex 的 IMG_4064


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 IlseMwanza 的 21. Sanje Falls by David Pluth


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 IlseMwanza 的 23. Sanje Falls, Udzungwa Nat. Park by D. Pluth


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 IlseMwanza 的 4. Daraja la Mungu "bridge of god"


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Bridget Lamp 的 Kitulo Field


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Bridget Lamp 的 Welcome Sign


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Kitulo National Park Tanzania-129 by Micah & Erin, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Ruaha Safari with IIS-261 by Micah & Erin, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Tanzania - Udzungwa*

Tanzania - Udzungwa by Marc Veraart, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Tanzania - Udzungwa by Marc Veraart, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Tanzania - Udzungwa by Marc Veraart, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Tanzania - Udzungwa by Marc Veraart, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Udzungwa Mountains and waterfall by timbrauhn, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Tanzanian countryside by timbrauhn, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Tanzanian countryside by timbrauhn, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

matema beach by the helping friendly book, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

windy by the helping friendly book, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

tension by the helping friendly book, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

African birds by Lilia73, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

dock by the helping friendly book, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Ngorongoro reflections at the Sunset by Zé Eduardo..., on Flickr


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

kiligoland said:


> Udzungwa Mountains and waterfall by timbrauhn, on Flickr


Indeed beautiful.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Rombi said:


> Indeed beautiful.


:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

LAKE VICTORIA


2007_0224photos0040 by naushad merali, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Taking boat to Saa Nane Island Mwanza by AKILI Local Exchange, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Lake Tanganyika Sunset
Sunset from the Tanganyika Lake Hotel. Every evening it is different but still beautiful and peaceful*

Lake Tanganyika Sunset by Wobbigong, on Flickr

*Slipways, Kigoma Port
The slipways at the Port Authority of Kigoma, still in use today. This is where the famous MV Liemba is based*


Slipways, Kigoma Port by Wobbigong, on Flickr
*MV Liemba*The MV Liemba, formerly the Graf von Götzen, is a passenger cargo ferry that runs along the eastern shore of Lake Tanganyika. The ship was built in 1913 in Germany, and was one of three vessels operated by the Germans to control Lake Tanganyika during the early part of World War I. It was scuttled by its captain on 26 July 1916 off the mouth of the Malagarasi river, during the German retreat from the town of Kigoma. In 1924 the ship was salvaged by a British Royal Navy salvage team and recommissioned in 1927 as the Liemba. The vessel is now owned by the Tanzania Railways Corporation and runs between the ports of Bujumbura, Burundi, Kigoma, Tanzania and Mpulungu, Zambia with numerous stops to pick up and set down passengers in between.
The ship was the inspiration for the German gunboat Luisa in C.S. Forester's 1935 novel The African Queen, and the subsequent film version. The story of the ship's sinking was recently retold in a book by Giles Foden entitled Mimi and Toutou Go Forth. The Bizarre Battle for Lake Tanganyika. In 1992 the boat featured in the travel series Pole to Pole and Michael Palin stayed in one of the ship's cabins.


MV Liemba looking aft by Wobbigong, on Flickr



Anchor Winch MV Liemba by Wobbigong, on Flickr




MV Liemba by Wobbigong, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Lhotse 的 Zanzibar, Paje Beach TZ794


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Lhotse 的 Kilimanjaro from Moshi TZ041


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 scottgunn 的 Welcome sign at Mikumi


Flickr 上 scottgunn 的 Road to Mikumi


Flickr 上 scottgunn 的 Water buffaloes in Mikumi


Flickr 上 scottgunn 的 Water buffaloes in Mikumi


Flickr 上 scottgunn 的 Giraffes and water buffaloes in Mikumi


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Kitulo National Park Tanzania-103 by Micah & Erin, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

ngorongoro forest by dmitri_66, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

manyara flamingoes by dmitri_66, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

zebra on plain by dmitri_66, on Flickr


----------



## mubarak (Aug 2, 2006)

wawwww nic pic


----------



## mubarak (Aug 2, 2006)

شكرا على الصور الجميله


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

mubarak said:


> شكرا على الصور الجميله


:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 dmitri_66 的 ngorongoro afternoon 3


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 dmitri_66 的 wildebeest migration 2


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 dmitri_66 的 zebra on plain 2


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Mnemba Atol, Zanzibar*

Flickr 上 Caneles 的 To Paradise Island


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Calle v H 的 Impalas


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Caneles 的 Seaweed Collection at Low Tide


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Calle v H 的 Sunset


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Calle v H 的 Elephant


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 H i p T r a v e l e r / © Kelly Harmon 的 Zanzibar, the spice island of africa


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Rod in Africa 的 Paje- Zanzibar


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 H i p T r a v e l e r / © Kelly Harmon 的 Zanzibar, the spice island of africa


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 H i p T r a v e l e r / © Kelly Harmon 的 Zanzibar island


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 © Sam.Seyffert 的 Zanzibar


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

èđđeůx;84844102 said:


> Tanzania, just like Kenya, so beautiful and abundant.


 :cheers1:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Old Wrangler 的 Acacia Tree at Sunrise Ndutu


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Old Wrangler 的 Birds Crowned Cranes Two


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Serengeti Walking Safari*

Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Serengeti Walking Safari


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 kumasawa 的 Lake Manyara Panorama


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*The Olduvai Gorge is a steep-sided ravine in the Great Rift Valley that stretches through eastern Africa. It is in the eastern Serengeti Plains in northern Tanzania and is about 48 km (30 mi) long. It is located 45 km from the Laetoli archaeological site. The gorge is an important prehistoric site, sometimes called "the Cradle of Mankind."

The name is a misspelling of Oldupai Gorge, which was adopted as the official name in 2005. Oldupai is the Maasai word for the wild sisal plant Sansevieria ehrenbergii, which grows in the gorge.*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olduvai_Gorge


Flickr 上 kumasawa 的 Olduvai Gorge Panorama


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 kumasawa 的 Ngorongoro Crater Panorama


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 kumasawa 的 Ngorongoro Crater Panorama


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*ZANZIBAR*

*The reefs there are amazing. So many kinds, so many formations*


Flickr 上 mebooyou 的 Reef


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Lake Tanganika is estimated to be the second largest freshwater lake in the world by volume, and the second deepest, in both cases after Lake Baikal in Siberia. Rawanda, Burundi, The Congo and Tanzania border this lake.*


Flickr 上 mebooyou 的 A View of the Congo Across Lake Tanganika


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 kumasawa 的 Serengeti National Park Panorama


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 hotozfur 的 Meru mountain panorama2


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 TKnoxB 的 Zanzibar Water


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 TKnoxB 的 Zanzibar sailboat


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Gadget333 的 A Pool with a View


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Gadget333 的 Kilimanjaro Seen from the Air


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Gadget333 的 Thatched Shade


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Gadget333 的 They came in search of paradise....


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Gadget333 的 Elephant convoy


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Siddharth Pendharkar 的 Ngorongoro Crater Lake


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 leeabroad 的 View from the lodge (Serengeti)


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Plains of the Serengeti
That road in the distance is the one you take to arrive at the park. Its crawling with life and it's not even part of the actual reserve*


Flickr 上 leeabroad 的 Plains of the Serengeti


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 leeabroad 的 Shafts of Sunlight, the view at Mtae point


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*migrating through the Serengeti
Herds of thousands of wildbeests migrating North-to-South in Central Serengeti (Tanzania). From the air.
*


Flickr 上 daniel.virella 的 migrating through the Serengeti


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

SERENGETI MIGRATION FROM A HOT AIR BALLOON RIDE


Flickr 上 daniel.virella 的 the big migration on the move


Flickr 上 daniel.virella 的 passing by the acacia


Flickr 上 daniel.virella 的 Shadows are pleasant...


Flickr 上 daniel.virella 的 migrating through the Serengeti


Flickr 上 daniel.virella 的 wildebeests migrating through the Serengeti


Flickr 上 daniel.virella 的 dawn mist in the Serengeti



Flickr 上 daniel.virella 的 bird-eye view


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Ras Nungwi, the northernmost part of Zanzibar, Tanzania.*


Flickr 上 daniel.virella 的 tilted


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*more ras nungwi*


Flickr 上 Zé Eduardo... 的 Zanzibar...


Flickr 上 Zé Eduardo... 的 back to Zanzibar coral reef


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*lake manyara*


Flickr 上 Zé Eduardo... 的 Lake Manyara...


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 daniel.virella 的 like a bride with a bright green veil


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 daniel.virella 的 catching the wind


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 daniel.virella 的 I am just a shadow...


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 daniel.virella 的 fishing in the low tide


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Micah & Erin 的 Kitulo National Park Tanzania-58


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Mount meru 


Flickr 上 wabs 的 Mount Meru


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 wabs 的 Down from Kilimanjaro


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 wabs 的 Mt Kilimanjaro


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Lake Victoria - Tanzania
Mwanza, Tanzania. The vastness of Lake Victoria is amazing..*


Flickr 上 thedoc! 的 Lake Victoria - Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Tomomi Sasaki 的 Prison Island


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Tomomi Sasaki 的 Calm waters


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Tomomi Sasaki 的 *The* view


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Zanzibar


Flickr 上 leftride 的 Zanzibar Days


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Walking Through by leftride, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Safari Madness by leftride, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Ngorongoro Trees by leftride, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

North Beach by leftride, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Beach Chairs by mikelac01, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Serengeti rainbow by conorwithonen, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*bilila lodge in serengeti*


Bilila Lodge Kempinski, our luxurious hotel in the Serengeti by Gerald Reisner, on Flickr


Kempinski Bilila Lodge, Serengeti, Tanzania by safari-partners, on Flickr


Kempinski Bilila Lodge, Serengeti, Tanzania by safari-partners, on Flickr

Kempinski Bilila Lodge, Serengeti, Tanzania by safari-partners, on Flickr



Kempinski Bilila Lodge, Serengeti, Tanzania by safari-partners, on Flickr


Kempinski Bilila Lodge, Serengeti, Tanzania by safari-partners, on Flickr


Kempinski Bilila Lodge, Serengeti, Tanzania by safari-partners, on Flickr


Kempinski Bilila Lodge, Serengeti, Tanzania by safari-partners, on Flickr


Kempinski Bilila Lodge, Serengeti, Tanzania by safari-partners, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Rock formation overlooking Oldupai Gorge by Gerald Reisner, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

A meeting of the hippos by Gerald Reisner, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Singita Grumeti Reserves
Singita Grumeti Reserves

Singita Grumeti Reserves in Tanzania’s Serengeti National Park topped the list, receiving a 98.44 score out of a possible 100 on the reader-generated list based on rooms and facilities, location, service, restaurants and food, and value.*


Singita Grumeti Reserves by Safari East Africa, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*MOUNT KILIMANJARO*

flickr-2145604489-original by Safari East Africa, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Bilila Lodge Room with View by wandermelon, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Katavi NP
Ol Doinyo Lengai, a volcano located in the north of Tanzania. "Ol Doinyo Lengai" means "Mountain of God" in the language of the native Maasai people*


Katavi NP by ianthegecko, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Serengeti Migration Camp*
*The Serengeti Migration Camp is hidden amongst rocky outcrops in the northern part of the Serengeti National Park*.

Serengeti Migration Camp is located in the Serengeti National Park, in Tanzania.

Serengeti Migration Camp by Safari East Africa, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Katavi NP by ianthegecko, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Serengeti from Above by Keith P Sheridan, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Beach Umbrellas by mikelac01, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Haydom  by MADAKTARI, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Beach at Nungwi, Zanzibar by boybio, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*DAR ES SALAAM*


Flickr 上 laxxer24 的 Dar Es Salaam - Ferry Terminal




Flickr 上 laxxer24 的 Dar Es Salaam


Flickr 上 laxxer24 的 Dar Es Salaam



Flickr 上 laxxer24 的 Dar Es Salaam - Roughing it



Flickr 上 laxxer24 的 Sea Cliff - Dar Es Salaam



Flickr 上 laxxer24 的 DSC00509



Flickr 上 laxxer24 的 DSC00486


Flickr 上 laxxer24 的 Dar Es Salaam from above


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 luthi 的 a herd of giraffes


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*ngorongoro walking safari*


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Ngorongoro Walking Safari

[u
Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Ngorongoro Walking Safarirl=http://www.flickr.com/photos/safaripartners/5797058677/]







[/url]


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Ngorongoro Walking Safari
Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Ngorongoro Walking Safari


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Ngorongoro Walking Safari


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Ngorongoro Walking Safari


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Udzungwa Mountains and waterfall*


Flickr 上 timbrauhn 的 Udzungwa Mountains
and waterfall


Flickr 上 timbrauhn 的 Me on a mountain


Flickr 上 timbrauhn 的 Udzungwa Mountains and waterfall


Flickr 上 timbrauhn 的 Udzungwa Mountains and waterfall


Flickr 上 timbrauhn 的 Udzungwa Mountains and waterfall


Flickr 上 timbrauhn 的 Udzungwa Mountains and waterfall


Flickr 上 timbrauhn 的 Udzungwa Mountains and waterfall


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*zanzibar*


Flickr 上 F.Broekhuis 的 Paradise

*mtwara*


Flickr 上 F.Broekhuis 的 Alone but not lonely


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*KILIMANJARO*


Flickr 上 jonathan tait - Photography 的 Kilimanjaro


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Kilimanjaro Hike


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Kilimanjaro Hike


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Kilimanjaro Hike


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Kilimanjaro Hike


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*TARANGIRE NATIONAL PARK*


Flickr 上 needhamp 的 Tarangire-378.JPG


Flickr 上 needhamp 的 Tarangire-381.JPG

Flickr 上 needhamp 的 Tarangire-379.JPG



Flickr 上 needhamp 的 Tarangire-365.JPG


Flickr 上 needhamp 的 Tarangire-362.JPG


Flickr 上 needhamp 的 Tarangire-359.JPG


Flickr 上 needhamp 的 Tarangire-284.JPG


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Fantastic pics of Tanzania wildlife.....thanks.:cheers2:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> Fantastic pics of Tanzania wildlife.....thanks.:cheers2:


glad you enjoy the photos :cheers:

*Mbeya-Ngosi Crater Lake*


Flickr 上 dayna1 的 Mbeya-Ngosi Crater Lake


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 dayna1 的 Mt Kilimanjaro and Mt Meru


Flickr 上 dayna1 的 Mt Kilimanjaro


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Serengeti Grumeti Eco Lodge, Serengeti, Tanzania*


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Serengeti Grumeti Eco Lodge, Serengeti, Tanzania


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Serengeti Grumeti Eco Lodge, Serengeti, Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 luthi 的 Two young Linos


----------



## preme3000 (Nov 17, 2006)

kiligoland, this is one of the greatest threads on the forum. Keep up the effort.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

preme3000 said:


> kiligoland, this is one of the greatest threads on the forum. Keep up the effort.


Thanks man, :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*TARANGIRE NATIONAL PARK*


Flickr 上 kama007 的 Zebras


Flickr 上 kama007 的 Tarangire National Park


Flickr 上 kama007 的 Tarangire National Park


Flickr 上 kama007 的 Tarangire National Park


Flickr 上 kama007 的 Tarangire National Park

Flickr 上 kama007 的 Masai Giraffe

Flickr 上 kama007 的 Giraffe, Zebra and Wildebeest


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Tomomi Sasaki 的 Heading back to Zanzibar


----------



## uno.piyush (Apr 6, 2011)

:cheers: Lovely Tanzania !


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

uno.piyush said:


> :cheers: Lovely Tanzania !


 :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*prison island in zanzibar*

*A jail, built to be used as a prison for Zanzibar and never used, still stands on the island. It was used as a quarantine station later on*

Flickr 上 Tomomi Sasaki 的 Prison Island


Flickr 上 Tomomi Sasaki 的 Shadow of fish

Flickr 上 Tomomi Sasaki 的 Calm waters



Flickr 上 Tomomi Sasaki 的 *The* view


Flickr 上 Tomomi Sasaki 的 Blue


Flickr 上 Tomomi Sasaki 的 Prison Island in the distance


Flickr 上 Tomomi Sasaki 的 Prison Island


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Blue Bay Beach Resort & Spa, Zanzibar, Tanzania*


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Blue Bay Beach Resort & Spa, Zanzibar, Tanzania


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Blue Bay Beach Resort & Spa, Zanzibar, Tanzania


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Blue Bay Beach Resort & Spa, Zanzibar, Tanzania


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Blue Bay Beach Resort & Spa, Zanzibar, Tanzania


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Blue Bay Beach Resort & Spa, Zanzibar, Tanzania



Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Blue Bay Beach Resort & Spa, Zanzibar, Tanzania


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Blue Bay Beach Resort & Spa, Zanzibar, Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 luthi 的 Flamingos into the Blue


Flickr 上 luthi 的 Sunset over Serengeti Hills 


Flickr 上 luthi 的 Wandering Wildebeests


----------



## etc (Mar 15, 2007)

preme3000 said:


> kiligoland, this is one of the greatest threads on the forum. Keep up the effort.


^^ I totally agree with that statement. I love Africa's wildlife since I was very little. My dream is to visit Serengeti national park at least once in my life. 

Is it the time of the year when the pictures of Mount Kilimanjaro were taken or the glaciers have shrunk drasticly? In all the documentaries about such mountain I watched on tv, the glaciers covered the entire summit. 

I'll keep visiting this thread regularly. Greetings from Central America.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

etc said:


> ^^ I totally agree with that statement. I love Africa's wildlife since I was very little. My dream is to visit Serengeti national park at least once in my life.
> 
> Is it the time of the year when the pictures of Mount Kilimanjaro were taken or the glaciers have shrunk drasticly? In all the documentaries about such mountain I watched on tv, the glaciers covered the entire summit.
> 
> I'll keep visiting this thread regularly. Greetings from Central America.


Welcome to Tanzania :cheers:


----------



## etc (Mar 15, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

etc said:


> Thank you.


you are welcome


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*OCEAN PARADISE ZANZIBAR*


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Ocean Paradise, Zanzibar, Tanzania


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Ocean Paradise, Zanzibar, Tanzania


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Ocean Paradise, Zanzibar, Tanzania


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Ocean Paradise, Zanzibar, Tanzania


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Ocean Paradise, Zanzibar, Tanzania



Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Ocean Paradise, Zanzibar, Tanzania


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Ocean Paradise, Zanzibar, Tanzania


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Ocean Paradise, Zanzibar, Tanzania


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Ocean Paradise, Zanzibar, Tanzania


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Ocean Paradise, Zanzibar, Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 luthi 的 Lonely Tree


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 luthi 的 Zebras under a huge Baobab


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 luthi 的 Ngorongoro


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 luthi 的 African Sunset


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*A lake on the floor of the Ngorongoro Crater National Game Reserve, Tanzania, Africa.
Hippos often come to wallow here*.



Flickr 上 Heaven`s Gate (John) 的 African Lakeside


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Berlotti 的 Baby elephant


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Berlotti 的 Getting used to this...


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

SERENGETI MIGRATION

Around October, nearly two million herbivores travel from the northern hills toward the southern plains, crossing the Mara River, in pursuit of the rains. In April, they then return to the north through the west, once again crossing the Mara River. This phenomenon is sometimes called the Circular Migration.

Some 250,000 wildebeest die during the journey from Tanzania to Maasai Mara Reserve in lower Kenya, a total of 800 kilometres (500 mi). Death is usually from thirst, hunger, exhaustion, or predation.[1] The migration is chronicled in the 1994 documentary film, Africa: The Serengeti
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serengeti

PHOTOS by Tanzanian blogger http://tembeatz.blogspot.com/2010/12/migration-ilipokuwa-ndani-ya-singita.html 










animals crossing SINGITA GRUMETI RESERVES inside The Serengeti


















visit SINGITA GRUMETI RESERVES http://www.singita.com/


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Berlotti 的 Lion and whelps finding shade


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Berlotti 的 Safari Ngorongoro


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Frinkiac 的 Tanzania


Flickr 上 jieming_z 的 Highway T17


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Snorkelling in Zanzibar, Tanzania*


Flickr 上 Exodus Travels - Reset your compass 的 Snorkelling in Zanzibar, Tanzania


Flickr 上 Exodus Travels - Reset your compass 的 Swimming in the clear waters of Zanzibar


Flickr 上 Exodus Travels - Reset your compass 的 A Beach on Zanzibar


Flickr 上 Exodus Travels - Reset your compass 的 A Beach on Zanzibar


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Exodus Travels - Reset your compass 的 Ngorongoro crater, Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 World Of Wonder Adventures 的 Serengeti traffic jam


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

becar said:


> Thanks Kiligoland!!!
> 
> I hope your effort of promoting your country has some benefit! Good job. I will cheer for Croatia next year at the European championship in Poland/Ukrain. After that I will sure visit your country and Serengety park as well.
> 
> ...


 thank you very much, looking foward to visiting Croatia, :banana::banana:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*AFTER SAFARI, TOURISTS LIKE TO ENJOY OUR WHITE SAND BEACHES IN ZANZIBAR*


Flickr 上 jeanacosta 的 Arriving Mt. Kilimanjaro Airport


Flickr 上 jeanacosta 的 Hellooo Zanzibar!


Flickr 上 jeanacosta 的 Main house where all meals are served


Flickr 上 jeanacosta 的 Exactly what we needed


Flickr 上 jeanacosta 的 Pongwe Beach Hotel


Flickr 上 jeanacosta 的 Pongwe Beach Hotel


Flickr 上 jeanacosta 的 Pongwe Beach Hotel


Flickr 上 jeanacosta 的 Pongwe Beach Hotel


Flickr 上 jeanacosta 的 Pongwe Beach Hotel


Flickr 上 jeanacosta 的 Dan got a pretty bad sunburn, so had to keep his tshirt on the rest of the day 


Flickr 上 jeanacosta 的 Loving life


Flickr 上 jeanacosta 的 Locals searching for shells, starfish, etc. in low tide


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 jeanacosta 的 Yummy


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Landing on the grass of the Serengeti, where we would see our first wild animals upon landing. Very cool. by jeanacosta, on Flickr

*KILIMANJARO BEER*


On to some important business - a cold Kilimanjaro beer! by jeanacosta, on Flickr



Giraffe by jeanacosta, on Flickr



We got to see a small part of the Wildebeest migration, uncommon for the Central Serengeti in October by jeanacosta, on Flickr



Herd of elephants by jeanacosta, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*MBALAGETI SERENGETI*


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Mbalageti Safari Camp, Serengeti National Park, Tanzania


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Mbalageti Safari Camp, Serengeti National Park, Tanzania

*NGORONGORO*


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Ngorongoro Wildlife Lodge, Ngorongoro Conservation Area, Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*PEMBA ISLAND, ZANZIBAR TANZANIA*

Flickr 上 Eric Lafforgue 的 Early morning in Pemba island, Zanzibar


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 The Z Hotel, Zanzibar, Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 jeanacosta 的 This male elephant entertained us for about 30 minutes



Flickr 上 jeanacosta 的 Tarangire National Park



Flickr 上 jeanacosta 的 Tarangire National Park


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 jeanacosta 的 Beautiful terrace at the hotel that overlooks the park


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Serengeti Hot Air Balloon Ride - Serengeti National Park - Tanzania, Africa*


Flickr 上 David Berkowitz 的 Serengeti Hot Air Balloon Ride - Serengeti National Park - Tanzania, Africa


Flickr 上 David Berkowitz 的 Serengeti Hot Air Balloon Ride - Serengeti National Park - Tanzania, Africa




Flickr 上 David Berkowitz 的 Sunrise - Serengeti Hot Air Balloon Ride - Serengeti National Park - Tanzania, Africa



Flickr 上 David Berkowitz 的 Serengeti Hot Air Balloon Ride - Serengeti National Park - Tanzania, Africa



Flickr 上 David Berkowitz 的 Serengeti Hot Air Balloon Ride - Serengeti National Park - Tanzania, Africa



Flickr 上 David Berkowitz 的 Sunrise - Serengeti Hot Air Balloon Ride - Serengeti National Park - Tanzania, Africa



Flickr 上 David Berkowitz 的 Serengeti Hot Air Balloon Ride - Serengeti National Park - Tanzania, Africa



Flickr 上 David Berkowitz 的 Serengeti Hot Air Balloon Ride - Serengeti National Park - Tanzania, Africa



Flickr 上 David Berkowitz 的 Serengeti Hot Air Balloon Ride - Serengeti National Park - Tanzania, Africa



Flickr 上 David Berkowitz 的 Sunrise - Serengeti Hot Air Balloon Ride - Serengeti National Park - Tanzania, Africa



Flickr 上 David Berkowitz 的 Serengeti Hot Air Balloon Ride - Serengeti National Park - Tanzania, Africa



Flickr 上 David Berkowitz 的 Serengeti Hot Air Balloon Ride - Serengeti National Park - Tanzania, Africa


Flickr 上 David Berkowitz 的 Serengeti Hot Air Balloon Ride - Serengeti National Park - Tanzania, Africa


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Skulls at Serengeti Serena Safari Lodge - Serengeti National Park safari - Tanzania, Africa by David Berkowitz, on Flickr



Skulls at Serengeti Serena Safari Lodge - Serengeti National Park safari - Tanzania, Africa by David Berkowitz, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*bumpy ride*


Flickr 上 David Berkowitz 的 Seronera Airstrip - Serengeti National Park safari - Tanzania, Africa



Flickr 上 David Berkowitz 的 Seronera Airstrip - Serengeti National Park safari - Tanzania, Africa


Flickr 上 David Berkowitz 的 View from flight to Arusha of Serengeti National Park safari - Tanzania, Africa



Flickr 上 David Berkowitz 的 View from flight to Arusha of Serengeti National Park safari - Tanzania, Africa



Flickr 上 David Berkowitz 的 View from flight to Arusha of Serengeti National Park safari - Tanzania, Africa



Flickr 上 David Berkowitz 的 View from flight to Arusha of Serengeti National Park safari - Tanzania, Africa


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*MOUNT KILIMANJARO*


Flickr 上 flyingkitesglobal 的 Climbing Mt. Kilimanjaro




Flickr 上 flyingkitesglobal 的 Climbing Mt. Kilimanjaro



Flickr 上 flyingkitesglobal 的 Climbing Mt. Kilimanjaro



Flickr 上 flyingkitesglobal 的 Climbing Mt. Kilimanjaro


Flickr 上 flyingkitesglobal 的 Climbing Mt. Kilimanjaro



Flickr 上 flyingkitesglobal 的 Climbing Mt. Kilimanjaro




Flickr 上 flyingkitesglobal 的 Climbing Mt. Kilimanjaro



Flickr 上 flyingkitesglobal 的 Climbing Mt. Kilimanjaro


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 flyingkitesglobal 的 Climbing Mt. Kilimanjaro


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 flyingkitesglobal 的 Climbing Mt. Kilimanjaro


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 jeanacosta 的 After a day of exploring the crater floor, we head back up to check in to the hotel


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*CLIMBING MT KILIMANJARO*


Flickr 上 flyingkitesglobal 的 Climbing Mt. Kilimanjaro



Flickr 上 flyingkitesglobal 的 Climbing Mt. Kilimanjaro



Flickr 上 flyingkitesglobal 的 Climbing Mt. Kilimanjaro



Flickr 上 flyingkitesglobal 的 Climbing Mt. Kilimanjaro



Flickr 上 flyingkitesglobal 的 Climbing Mt. Kilimanjaro


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 MastaBaba 的 This big


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 andrea.sosio 的 2010-011-0109-T


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 R.B. Wissner 的 Ngorongoro Zebra



Flickr 上 R.B. Wissner 的 Sunflowers and Blue mountains



Flickr 上 R.B. Wissner 的 Oldonyo Sambu



Flickr 上 R.B. Wissner 的 View from Pride Rock


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 andrea.sosio 的 2010-011-0109-T


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

kiligoland said:


> Flickr 上 flyingkitesglobal 的 Climbing Mt. Kilimanjaro


Beautiful pic, i'm so sad to see how the receding phenomenon on Kilimanjaro glacier has practically done its work.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*ZANZIBAR*


Flickr 上 andrea.sosio 的 2010-011-1283-T




Flickr 上 andrea.sosio 的 2010-011-1282-T



Flickr 上 andrea.sosio 的 2010-011-1277-T




Flickr 上 andrea.sosio 的 2010-011-1264-T




Flickr 上 andrea.sosio 的 2010-011-1228-T



Flickr 上 andrea.sosio 的 2010-011-1225-T



Flickr 上 andrea.sosio 的 2010-011-1224b-T




Flickr 上 andrea.sosio 的 2010-011-1215-T


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 paolozuccafoto 的 _DSC1465


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 paolozuccafoto 的 _DSC1750


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

mi3max said:


> Beautiful pic, *i'm so sad to see how the receding phenomenon on Kilimanjaro glacier has practically done its work*.


pretty sad, hno:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 paolozuccafoto 的 _DSC1126



Flickr 上 paolozuccafoto 的 _DSC1644



Flickr 上 paolozuccafoto 的 _DSC1358



Flickr 上 paolozuccafoto 的 _DSC0556


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Best swimming pool in the world! hehe
Serena Lodge overlooking Lake Manyara*


Flickr 上 jamesrider 的 Best swimming pool in the world!


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 jamesrider 的 Elephant on plain


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 kalaiala 的 It's Kili Time


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

As usual, awesome nature pics from Tanzania, and lovely beach pics from Zanzibar.....:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> As usual, awesome nature pics from Tanzania, and lovely beach pics from Zanzibar.....:cheers:


. :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*BAOBAB TREE*


Flickr 上 jamesrider 的 Blue sky and baobab tree!


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 jamesrider 的 Blue sky and baobab tree!


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 jamesrider 的 Lion pride on Ngorongoro plain


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 jamesrider 的 Lion looking at camera


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 jamesrider 的 Road to nowhere


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

I love the beaches of Tanzania:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Vasthrash said:


> I love the beaches of Tanzania:cheers:


:cheers: welcome to Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 jamesrider 的 Wildebeest in Ngorongoro Crater



Flickr 上 jamesrider 的 Water Buffalo in Ngorongoro Crater



Flickr 上 jamesrider 的 Ngorongoro Lioness


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Marjolein Benard 的 Onderweg van Selous Game Reserve naar Zanzibar


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Marjolein Benard 的 Saadani National Park, baobabboom


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Runningdogyankee 的 Pemba Island from the air


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*PEMBA*


Flickr 上 Mr~Poussnik 的 Dream beaches of Pemba Zanzibar Tanzania



Flickr 上 Mr~Poussnik 的 Dream beaches of Pemba Zanzibar Tanzania



Flickr 上 Mr~Poussnik 的 Dream beaches of Pemba Zanzibar Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*KILIMANJARO*



Flickr 上 Mr~Poussnik 的 Mt Kilimandjaro - flight Arusha Zanzibar

*ZANZIBAR*


Flickr 上 Mr~Poussnik 的 Manta Reef in Pemba Island - Zanzibar Tanzania



Flickr 上 Mr~Poussnik 的 Manta Reef in Pemba Island - Zanzibar Tanzania



Flickr 上 Mr~Poussnik 的 Pemba Island - Zanzibar Tanzania



Flickr 上 Mr~Poussnik 的 Pemba Island - Zanzibar Tanzania 



Flickr 上 Mr~Poussnik 的 Pemba Island - Zanzibar Tanzania 



Flickr 上 Mr~Poussnik 的 Pemba Island - Zanzibar Tanzania


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

kiligoland said:


> Flickr 上 Marjolein Benard 的 Saadani National Park, baobabboom


Baobab's are my favorite tree.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

èđđeůx;86558482 said:


> Baobab's are my favorite tree.


same here


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Serengeti View *



Flickr 上 imanh 的 View over Serengeti plane




Flickr 上 imanh 的 View over Serengeti plane


*READY TO ATTACK*


Flickr 上 imanh 的 Cheetah ready to attack




Flickr 上 imanh 的 Masai ostriches





Flickr 上 imanh 的 Three lions



Flickr 上 imanh 的 Lion




Flickr 上 imanh 的 Coke's hartebeests



Flickr 上 imanh 的 Spotted hyenas



Flickr 上 imanh 的 African buffalo (syncerus caffer)



Flickr 上 imanh 的 African buffalo



Flickr 上 imanh 的 Wildebeest




Flickr 上 imanh 的 Wildebeest and zebra


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Ngorongoro Crater just before sunset



Flickr 上 imanh 的 Ngorongoro Crater just before sunset



Flickr 上 imanh 的 Ngorongoro Crater just before sunset



Flickr 上 imanh 的 The road to the Ngorongoro Crater



Flickr 上 imanh 的 Zebra


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Maasai village*



Flickr 上 imanh 的 Maasai village waking up



Flickr 上 imanh 的 Impalas in the first morning light


*Ngorongoro Crater just after sunrise*


Flickr 上 imanh 的 Ngorongoro Crater just after sunrise



Flickr 上 imanh 的 Flamingos



Flickr 上 imanh 的 Zebra


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 imanh 的 Zebra



Flickr 上 imanh 的 Drinking zebra




Flickr 上 imanh 的 PICT1313


Flickr 上 imanh 的 PICT1316



Flickr 上 imanh 的 Young flamingos


Flickr 上 imanh 的 PICT1298




Flickr 上 imanh 的 PICT1304




Flickr 上 imanh 的 PICT1301


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 imanh 的 PICT1325



Flickr 上 imanh 的 PICT1326



Flickr 上 imanh 的 PICT1324



Flickr 上 imanh 的 PICT1317



Flickr 上 imanh 的 Mating lions




Flickr 上 imanh 的 Cheetah



Flickr 上 imanh 的 PICT1370



Flickr 上 imanh 的 Maasai village



Flickr 上 imanh 的 Maasai village



Flickr 上 imanh 的 Tented camp



Flickr 上 imanh 的 African baobab


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 imanh 的 Kilimanjaro




Flickr 上 imanh 的 Zanzibar


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Kopjes (Serengeti)*



Flickr 上 imanh 的 Kopjes (Serengeti)



Flickr 上 imanh 的 Kopjes (Serengeti)


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*VULTURES*


Flickr 上 imanh 的 Vultures



Flickr 上 imanh 的 Vultures

*
Guineafowl*



Flickr 上 imanh 的 Guineafowl



Flickr 上 imanh 的 Guineafowl


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Hippo (Hippopotamus amphibius)*



Flickr 上 imanh 的 Hippo (Hippopotamus amphibius)



Flickr 上 imanh 的 Hippos




Flickr 上 imanh 的 Hippos


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 imanh 的 Lioness in tree



Flickr 上 imanh 的 Southern Tree Hyrax (Dendrohyrax arboreus)



Flickr 上 imanh 的 Female Masai ostrich



Flickr 上 imanh 的 Pair of Masai ostriches


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Sunrise over Serengeti*


Flickr 上 imanh 的 Sunrise over Serengeti



Flickr 上 imanh 的 Sunrise over Serengeti




Flickr 上 imanh 的 Sunrise over Serengeti


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 imanh 的 Elephant at dawn in Serengeti



Flickr 上 imanh 的 Masai giraffes



Flickr 上 imanh 的 Masai ostriches


Flickr 上 imanh 的 Impalas




Flickr 上 imanh 的 Herd of zebras



Flickr 上 imanh 的 Coke' hartebeests



Flickr 上 imanh 的 Mother and child wildebeest



Flickr 上 imanh 的 Zebras and wildebeests


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 imanh 的 Mountain view in Tanzania




Flickr 上 imanh 的 Herd near pond


----------



## SkyCA (Jul 30, 2008)

:drool: Amazing! :drool:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

SkyCA said:


> :drool: Amazing! :drool:


 :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*SABORA CAMP TANZANIA*


Flickr 上 Kimberly Cooper 的 Sabora Tent Deck




Flickr 上 Kimberly Cooper 的 Sabora Plains



Flickr 上 Kimberly Cooper 的 Serengeti View



Flickr 上 Kimberly Cooper 的 Never Coming Home



Flickr 上 Kimberly Cooper 的 Just Kidding



Flickr 上 Kimberly Cooper 的 Plunge Pool


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Road out of Ngorongoro*



Flickr 上 Andreas Troite 的 Road out of Ngoronguro



Flickr 上 Andreas Troite 的 Road out of Ngoronguro




Flickr 上 Andreas Troite 的 Lunch in Ngorongoro


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

Amazing country, thank you !


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Serbian_Montenegrin said:


> Amazing country, thank you !


 thanks, you are welcome:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Great White Pelican* special for friends who like pelcans  :cheers:



Flickr 上 Stig Nygaard 的 Pelicans



Flickr 上 Stig Nygaard 的 Storks, geese and pelicans




Flickr 上 Stig Nygaard 的 Pelicans



Flickr 上 Stig Nygaard 的 Zebras



Flickr 上 Stig Nygaard 的 Yellow-billed Storks



Flickr 上 Stig Nygaard 的 Wildebeest, storks and pelicans


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you very much! :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Thank you very much! :cheers:


you are welcome  :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*DIVING IN TANZANIA*


Flickr 上 drweber82 的 Me




Flickr 上 drweber82 的 Clown



Flickr 上 drweber82 的 Zanzibar Reef



Flickr 上 drweber82 的 Pipefish




Flickr 上 drweber82 的 IMG_0797


Flickr 上 drweber82 的 Pipefish



Flickr 上 drweber82 的 Puffer




Flickr 上 drweber82 的 Lionfish



Flickr 上 drweber82 的 Seahorse




Flickr 上 drweber82 的 Clown



Flickr 上 drweber82 的 Clown




Flickr 上 drweber82 的 IMG_0901



Flickr 上 drweber82 的 Puffer



Flickr 上 drweber82 的 Boxer shrimp



Flickr 上 drweber82 的 Clown



Flickr 上 drweber82 的 Clown




Flickr 上 drweber82 的 IMG_0660




Flickr 上 drweber82 的 IMG_0655



Flickr 上 drweber82 的 Anemone Mouth



Flickr 上 drweber82 的 Nudibranch



Flickr 上 drweber82 的 Leaf Scorpionfish


----------



## ninehills123456 (Aug 26, 2011)

beauty lies inside underwater with fishes and excellent sceneary man 

man try to find red snapper fish or any lobster etc and can u plz post some wineyards and some more fishes 

like red snapper shark and fishes eaten by people like salmon mahi mahi and lobster


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*KILWA RUINS*



Flickr 上 gaby790 的未命名相片



Flickr 上 gaby790 的未命名相片



Flickr 上 gaby790 的未命名相片



Flickr 上 gaby790 的 Kilwa Ruins Lodge



Flickr 上 gaby790 的未命名相片



Flickr 上 gaby790 的未命名相片



Flickr 上 gaby790 的 going fishing


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Ngorongoro crater*


Flickr 上 Andreas Troite 的 Ngorongoro crater



Flickr 上 Andreas Troite 的 Ngorongoro crater



Flickr 上 Andreas Troite 的 Ngorongoro Wildlife Lodge



Flickr 上 Andreas Troite 的 Ngorongoro Wildlife Lodge



Flickr 上 Andreas Troite 的 Ngorongoro Wildlife Lodge




Flickr 上 Andreas Troite 的 Ngorongoro crater




Flickr 上 Andreas Troite 的 Ngorongoro crater



Flickr 上 Andreas Troite 的 IMG_0712


Flickr 上 Andreas Troite 的 Zebra




Flickr 上 Andreas Troite 的 Flamingos




Flickr 上 Andreas Troite 的 Flamingos




Flickr 上 Andreas Troite 的 Ngorongoro crater


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Kiwengwa beach*


Flickr 上 Andreas Troite 的 Kiwengwa beach



Flickr 上 Andreas Troite 的 Mvuvi Resort



Flickr 上 Andreas Troite 的 From Malindi Guest House


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*MORE NGORONGORO CRATER PHOTOS*


Flickr 上 nickandmel2006 的 big sky in ngorongoro crater



Flickr 上 nickandmel2006 的 catnap in ngorongoro crater



Flickr 上 nickandmel2006 的 zebras in ngorongoro crater



Flickr 上 nickandmel2006 的 ngorongoro crater



Flickr 上 nickandmel2006 的 zebra roadblock in ngorongoro



Flickr 上 nickandmel2006 的 zebras in ngorongoro crater




Flickr 上 nickandmel2006 的 zebras in ngorongoro crater




Flickr 上 nickandmel2006 的 leaving ngorongoro for the serengeti plains



Flickr 上 nickandmel2006 的 masai village in ngorongoro conservation area




Flickr 上 nickandmel2006 的 view of ngorongoro from the exit road



Flickr 上 nickandmel2006 的 ngorongoro crater




Flickr 上 nickandmel2006 的 ngorongoro crater




Flickr 上 nickandmel2006 的 ngorongoro crater


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*paje beach*


Flickr 上 The Open Wall (GrantE) 的 TZ-Paje Beach 01




Flickr 上 The Open Wall (GrantE) 的 TZ-Paje Beach (What Water)




Flickr 上 The Open Wall (GrantE) 的 TZ-Paje Beach 02 (First Light)


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*ISIMILA*


Flickr 上 Mic & Fra kijijini 的 isimila 2



Flickr 上 nometokeslospinceles 的 Isimila Stone Age


*UDZUNGWA*


Flickr 上 nometokeslospinceles 的 Udzungwa Mountains National Park


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*mnemba island*



Flickr 上 Eric Lafforgue 的 Heart island? Mnemba Island, Tanzania




Flickr 上 ZÃ© Eduardo... 的 Mnemba island (Zanzibar )


Flickr 上 Zé Eduardo... 的 Zanzibar Mnemba island


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*BY Lil [Kristen Elsby]*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/esthet/with/6108386892/



*Dolphins at Mnemba*












*Bubble anemone with anemonefish*












*Snapper *swimming 










*Yellowspot emperors in fire coral*










*School of snapper*









*
Shoaling emperors*


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Kitulo National Park Tanzania*


Flickr 上 Micah & Erin 的 Kitulo National Park Tanzania-124


Flickr 上 Micah & Erin 的 Kitulo National Park Tanzania-135




Flickr 上 Micah & Erin 的 Kitulo National Park Tanzania-133



Flickr 上 Micah & Erin 的 Kitulo National Park Tanzania-134



Flickr 上 Micah & Erin 的 Kitulo National Park Tanzania-125



Flickr 上 Micah & Erin 的 Kitulo National Park Tanzania-104



Flickr 上 Micah & Erin 的 Kitulo National Park Tanzania-83



Flickr 上 Micah & Erin 的 Kitulo National Park Tanzania-79



Flickr 上 Micah & Erin 的 Kitulo National Park Tanzania-36


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Stunning and breathtaking photos  Thank you so much for sharing, kiligoland :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

aarhusforever said:


> Stunning and breathtaking photos  Thank you so much for sharing, kiligoland :cheers:


 :cheers1:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*SERENEGTI PLAINS*


Flickr 上 nickandmel2006 的 migration in the serengeti




Flickr 上 nickandmel2006 的 migration in the serengeti


Flickr 上 nickandmel2006 的 migration in the serengeti


Flickr 上 nickandmel2006 的 migration in the serengeti



Flickr 上 nickandmel2006 的 leaving ngorongoro for the serengeti plains



Flickr 上 nickandmel2006 的 leaving ngorongoro for the serengeti plains



Flickr 上 nickandmel2006 的 flaming o's in ndutu



Flickr 上 nickandmel2006 的 the lone flamingo in ndutu


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Whenever I open this thread, I'm never disappointed, really marvelous nature pics....thanks Kiligoland.:cheer:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> Whenever I open this thread, I'm never disappointed, really marvelous nature pics....thanks Kiligoland.:cheer:


Im glad you enjoy the photos  :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

> *How God Sees Tanzania
> On safari at the Selous Game Reserve in Tanzania. It's the largest national park in Africa and the second largest in the entire world. It was named after British explorer and hunter Frederick Selous.
> 
> At the end of our safari, we flew on a small charter plane to the island of Zanzibar. The airport was a dirt landing strip in the middle of a jungle clearing. No x-ray machines, metal detectors and pat downs, no long lines for checking in, and no announcements about unattended baggage being seized, searched and destroyed. It was the easiest plane trip I ever took.*




Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 Flying over Africa




Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 How God Sees Tanzania



Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 Flying over Tanzania



Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 Clouds over Tanzania




Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 Bend of a River in the Jungle




Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 Wandering River Below




Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 Bird's Eye View of Africa



Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 Flying over Africa



Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 Taking Off from Selous Airport



Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 Traditional Tanzanian Fare



Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 Tucking Into Breakfast


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Over Zanzibar*


Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 Flying Over Zanzibar




Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 A Tanker Passes the Lighthouse



Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 Above the Tanzanian Coast



Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 Island and Lighthouse




Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 Tanzanian Coastline



Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 River Outlet






Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 Sand and the Sea




Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 Looking Down on a Bay in Tanzania




Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 Tanzania from the Clouds





Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 Islands in the Indian Ocean



Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 Diving Excursion



Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 Dive Boat Returning to Shore


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

UDZUNGWA & ISIMILA & Mnemba island :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

mi3max said:


> UDZUNGWA & ISIMILA & Mnemba island :cheers:


 :cheers: :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## MARK_S (Feb 13, 2011)

kiligoland said:


> *kilwa masoko ruins*


she is pretty! :cheers:​


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Nungwi*



Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 My Favorite Spot at the Zanzibari



Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 Low Tide at Nungwi



Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 Dhow Sailing off Nungwi



Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 View from the Swing



Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 Waterfront Swing



Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 Beach Swing



Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 Zanzibari Fire Ring




Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 Zanzibari Pool




Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 Zanzibari Pool



Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 The Zanzibari Resort


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, beautiful photos! What magnificent scenery!


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Parisian Girl said:


> Wow, beautiful photos! What magnificent scenery!


:cheers: Thanks for visiting


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

> Sanje Waterfall, Udzungwa National Park
> The Sanje waterfall drops in a series of cascades down the side of the Udzungwa escarpment and is the highest waterfall in Tanzania.



Flickr 上 off2africa 的 Sanje Waterfall, Udzungwa National Park



Flickr 上 off2africa 的 Sanje Waterfall, Udzungwa National Park


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

> Touring a spice farm on the island of Zanzibar in Tanzania




Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 Lychee Tree



Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 A Kapok Tree



Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 Kapok Tree




Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 Zanzibar Lantana



Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 Banana Bunch




Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 Unripe Oranges




Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 Aloe Vera Plant



Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 Vanilla Pods




Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 Coffee Tree on Zanzibar


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*cheetah*
*



the fastest land animal

Click to expand...

*
Flickr 上 rajanvenkataramany 的 cheetah



Flickr 上 rajanvenkataramany 的 cheetah




Flickr 上 rajanvenkataramany 的 cheeta3


Flickr 上 rajanvenkataramany 的 cheetah


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 rajanvenkataramany 的 lone_giraffe




Flickr 上 rajanvenkataramany 的 manyara



Flickr 上 rajanvenkataramany 的 manyara_giraffe



Flickr 上 rajanvenkataramany 的 manyara_giraffe


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 rmc1971 的 Beer oh yummy beer


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 rajanvenkataramany 的 manyara_pelicans



Flickr 上 rajanvenkataramany 的 manyara_pelicans




Flickr 上 rajanvenkataramany 的 manyara_pelicans


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

WOW!What amazing Pictures from a amazing Country.Here you can see how beautiful this Planet is or better say can be


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Blue Wildebeest around Soda Lake (Lake Magadi)*


Flickr 上 VSmithUK 的 Blue Wildebeest around Soda Lake (Lake Magadi)



Flickr 上 VSmithUK 的 Blue Wildebeest around Soda Lake (Lake Magadi)



Flickr 上 VSmithUK 的 Wildlife around Soda Lake (Lake Magadi)



Flickr 上 VSmithUK 的 Wildlife around Soda Lake (Lake Magadi)


----------



## ninehills123456 (Aug 26, 2011)

kiligoland said:


> ^^^^ yummy, is that one already cooked? :cheers: i will try to find of this kind



ya they are very very tasty and nice go to deep waters for it see of that colour yummy yummy catch atleast 10 of that and make a great brunch with wine or champagne so it pairs well  

and in afirca they are called as spiny lobster spiny lobster theya re red in colour and nice i dont know where to fish them in africa but show any image to any divers or local fisherman they can sure help you 

ask them to take you to a place where spiny lobsters live alot and even shell fish cray fish etc and reef


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

ninehills123456 said:


> ya they are very very tasty and nice go to deep waters for it see of that colour yummy yummy catch atleast 10 of that and make a great brunch with wine or champagne so it pairs well
> 
> and in afirca they are called as spiny lobster spiny lobster theya re red in colour and nice i dont know where to fish them in africa but show any image to any divers or local fisherman they can sure help you
> 
> ask them to take you to a place where spiny lobsters live alot and even shell fish cray fish etc and reef


cool, i will try that, if i get some i will send you some photos


----------



## ninehills123456 (Aug 26, 2011)

ya i m waiting for photos  thx u  

a red lobster lol enjoy fishing it


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Micah & Erin 的 Kitulo National Park Tanzania-128


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Micah & Erin 的 Kitulo National Park Tanzania-47



Flickr 上 Micah & Erin 的 Kitulo National Park Tanzania-26



Flickr 上 Micah & Erin 的 Kitulo National Park Tanzania-25


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Flamingos at Empakaai crater*​\



Flamingos at Empakaai crater by PaulaJ2, on Flickr




Flamingos at Empakaai crater by PaulaJ2, on Flickr




Flamingos at Empakaai crater by PaulaJ2, on Flickr



Empakaai crater by PaulaJ2, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Zanzibar Sunset Panorama​*


> From the moment you set your foot onto *the beaches of Zanzibar*, you will adore and love the place as you experience having fun under the sun.
> 
> Aptly described as the islands that “lie like a jewel in the lap of Africa,” Zanzibar is an archipelago situated in the azure waters of the Indian Ocean just off the coast of Tanzania in Africa. It is composed of two large islands– the Unguja and the Pemba Island – and around 50 surrounding islets. Zanzibar, considered as one of the most exotic of African islands, is visited by thousands of travelers each year to experience the famous dreamy white beaches as well as to get themselves acquainted with the rich culture of the legendary old Stone Town, a world heritage site.
> 
> ...





Zanzibar Sunset Panorama by brusca, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Kellie diving in Zanzibar by brusca, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Mount Meru ...​*


> from Arusha, Tanzania, 2000
> 
> *Mount Meru is an active stratovolcano located 70 kilometres west of Mount Kilimanjaro. At a height of 4,566 metres , it is still visible from Mt Kilimanjaro on a clear day, and is the fifth highest mountain in Africa.
> Mount Meru is the topographic centerpiece of Arusha National Park. Its fertile slopes rise above the surrounding savanna and support a forest that hosts diverse wildlife, including nearly 400 species of birds, and also monkeys and *leopards. (Wikipedia)




Mount Meru ... by zsozso68, on Flickr



Mount Meru by spartan_puma, on Flickr



mount meru and the lovely tree by beegee74, on Flickr


----------



## ninehills123456 (Aug 26, 2011)

*hello*

oh cool photos man when did u return did u get any location of lobster didi u ask any coach / native people there etc


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

ninehills123456 said:


> oh cool photos man when did u return did u get any location of lobster didi u ask any coach / native people there etc


 i will let you know when i get back, just wait


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Zanzibar, Paje Beach*​


Dive boat at low tide by mattk1979, on Flickr




Boat of Car by Jon Wiley, on Flickr


Zanzibar, Paje Beach TZ882 by Lhotse, on Flickr



Zanzibar, Paje Beach TZ927 by Lhotse, on Flickr



Zanzibar, Paje Beach TZ903 by Lhotse, on Flickr


----------



## Ayatulahi (Oct 8, 2009)

:drool: I will definitely make my next destination to Tanzania kay:


----------



## SIMSI (Mar 16, 2005)

If anyone interested: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1021041&highlight=


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Ayatulahi said:


> :drool: I will definitely make my next destination to Tanzania kay:


welome to Tanzania  :cheers::banana:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

SIMSI said:


> If anyone interested: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1021041&highlight=


:cheers: great :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Tanzania Ranked Number 7 among the The 45 Places to go in 2012​**The New York Times*



> *A world renowned newspaper has selected Tanzania among 45 places for tourists to visit in 2012, saying: “Tanzania is coming into its own as an upscale safari destination”.
> 
> The New York Times said in its January 6 edition that Tanzania emerged number seven out of the 45 selected places to go in 2012*


:banana::banana::banana:


*KILIMANJARO*


Mount Kilimanjaro, Tanzania by Marc van der Chijs, on Flickr





Kilimanjaro Glaciers by tourdust, on Flickr



Kilimanjaro Glaciers by tourdust, on Flickr



Kilimanjaro Glaciers by tourdust, on Flickr



Kilimanjaro Glaciers by tourdust, on Flickr



Kilimanjaro Glaciers by tourdust, on Flickr

*ZANZIBAR*


Zanzibar on air2 by hakunamatata45, on Flickr



Zanzibar on air1 by hakunamatata45, on Flickr



Nungwi Beach by hakunamatata45, on Flickr

*THE SERENGETI*



Serengeti Balloon Ride by didimouman, on Flickr



Serengeti Balloon Ride by didimouman, on Flickr



Singita Sasakwa Losge by Singita Game Reserves, on Flickr



Singita Faru Faru Lodge by Singita Game Reserves, on Flickr



Singita Sabora Tented Camp by Singita Game Reserves, on Flickr




Kempinski Bilila Lodge, Serengeti, Tanzania by safari-partners, on Flickr




Kempinski Bilila Lodge, Serengeti, Tanzania by safari-partners, on Flickr





Kempinski Bilila Lodge, Serengeti, Tanzania by safari-partners, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Tanzania nature and wildlife never cease to amaze me, thanks for the gorgeous photos....:cheers:


----------



## SIMSI (Mar 16, 2005)

Your pics are great. Thanks. I have seen nothing there comparing your trip.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

SIMSI said:


> Your pics are great. Thanks. I have seen nothing there comparing your trip.


 :cheers: the coutry is huge and different part offers different stuffs come again next time , welcome


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

SIMSI said:


> Your pics are great. Thanks. I have seen nothing there comparing your trip.





Linguine said:


> Tanzania nature and wildlife never cease to amaze me, thanks for the gorgeous photos....:cheers:


glad you like natural Tanzania and thank you for your support :banana::banana::banana: :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Lake Manyara Baboon*

Lake Manyara baboon crossing the road during a safari adventure in Tanzania



Lake Manyara Baboon by askile, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

wow, nice pic above, seems like they have taken over the road...thanks.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> wow, nice pic above, seems like they have taken over the road...thanks.


yeah, hehe :lol:, if you know the story about their red butts, :lol:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*UNGUJA ISLAND*


Beach and Indian Ocean - Zanzibar - Unguja island - Tanzania, Africa by David Berkowitz, on Flickr



Beach - Zanzibar - Unguja island - Tanzania, Africa by David Berkowitz, on Flickr



Dhows in Indian Ocean - Zanzibar - Unguja island - Tanzania, Africa by David Berkowitz, on Flickr



Zanzibar - Unguja island - Tanzania, Africa by David Berkowitz, on Flickr




Zanzibar - Unguja island - Tanzania, Africa by David Berkowitz, on Flickr



Zanzibar - Unguja island - Tanzania, Africa by David Berkowitz, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

excellent photos, the clean beaches are so inviting...btw what's with the red butts?...


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> excellent photos, the clean beaches are so inviting...btw what's with the red butts?...


:lol: they usually lough at their fellow baboons red butt forgeting that they also have the same red butt, and the local people made a saying refering to those people who point at others people's problems while they have same problems too


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*TO ARUSHA TANZANIA*


Hey, I remember this scene from "V"! by Cycle the Ghost Round, on Flickr




Yup, Looks Like Tanzania To Me by Cycle the Ghost Round, on Flickr



Winding Road by tessamac, on Flickr



Long road ahead by Stuart Barr, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*serengeti​*

gnus y cebras organizándose para cruzar el río Mara (Tanzania) by Javier Piquero, on Flickr


----------



## SIMSI (Mar 16, 2005)

kiligoland said:


> :cheers: the coutry is huge and different part offers different stuffs come again next time , welcome


Of course I'd love to. I was only in the capital and Mikumi Park.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

kiligoland said:


> :lol: they usually lough at their fellow baboons red butt forgeting that they also have the same red butt, and the local people made a saying refering to those people who point at others people's problems while they have same problems too


:lol:....hehe, nice one there, thanks...btw, really stunning new posts on this thread....:cheers1:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> :lol:....hehe, nice one there, thanks...btw, really stunning new posts on this thread....:cheers1:


 :cheers1:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

SIMSI said:


> Of course I'd love to. I was only in the capital and Mikumi Park.


next time try untouched and well preserved destinations like *selous game* reserve or try the might serengeti and the ngorongoro crater 


*



Selous Game Reserve in Tanzania. It's the largest national park in Africa and the second largest in the entire world. It was named after British explorer and hunter Frederick Selous.

Click to expand...

*

Wildebeest Watching Us by Kevin H., on Flickr



Gordian Knot of Giraffes by Kevin H., on Flickr




Fleeing Eland by Kevin H., on Flickr



Boat Safari by Kevin H., on Flickr




Bank Full of Crocodiles by Kevin H., on Flickr



Warthog Group by Kevin H., on Flickr




Wary Elephant by Kevin H., on Flickr




Safari Truck, Rear View by Kevin H., on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Gombe Stream National Park, Lake Tanganyika, Tanzania​*


Lake Tanganyika at Gombe Stream National Park by fabulousfabs, on Flickr



Lake Tanganyika at Gombe Stream National Park by fabulousfabs, on Flickr




Park History by fabulousfabs, on Flickr



Park Significance by fabulousfabs, on Flickr



Entrance to Gombe Stream National Park by fabulousfabs, on Flickr



Lake Tanganyika at Gombe Stream National Park by fabulousfabs, on Flickr



Waterfall by fabulousfabs, on Flickr



Waterfall by fabulousfabs, on Flickr




Sunset at Gombe Stream National Park by fabulousfabs, on Flickr



Lakeside Dinner by fabulousfabs, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*TANZANIA GAME DRIVE* 4X4



Ngorongoro Crater by kurtlae, on Flickr



Ngorongoro Crater by kurtlae, on Flickr


Ngorongoro Crater by kurtlae, on Flickr


Ngorongoro Can You Ask For A Better View ? by kurtlae, on Flickr





Ngorongoro Game Drive by kurtlae, on Flickr



Serengeti Game Drive by kurtlae, on Flickr



Serengeti - Safari Vehicle by JonathanWolfson, on Flickr



Serengeti, Tanzania by Rupa Chandra, on Flickr



Lions and safari vehicles by SamanthaCGroom, on Flickr



Tanzania, Africa, Safari Vehicles, Two Lionesses Not Paying Any Attention by lalobamfw, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Colorful New Snake Species Discovered​*








*Caption: Matilda's Horned Viper, named after the daughter of one of the researchers, is a new species of bush viper. 
Credit: WCS. * 



http://www.ouramazingplanet.com/2238-colorful-snake-species-discovered.html



> *A new type of snake, a species of bush viper, was discovered in southern Tanzania during a recent biological survey.* The snake's exact location is being kept secret to protect the visually striking black-and-yellow snake from illegal pet collectors.
> 
> *The new species, named Matilda's Horned Viper (Atheris matildae), is described as having hornlike scales above its eyes and measuring 2.1 feet (60 centimeters). The Wildlife Conservation Society (WCS) researchers who conducted the survey named the new species after the daughter of study co-author Tim Davenport, director of WCS's Tanzania Program.*The brightly hued snake bears a resemblance to the Usambara bush viper (Atheris ceratophora), although their scales differ and the new species is considerably larger.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*WAMI RIVER*


Wami River, Kisampa, Tanzania by Sanctuary Tanzania, on Flickr



Kisampa Aerial by Sanctuary Tanzania, on Flickr



Kisampa Aerial by Sanctuary Tanzania, on Flickr



Ruaha National Park by Sanctuary Tanzania, on Flickr


Kigelia Camp Ruaha Aerial View by Sanctuary Tanzania, on Flickr



Kigelia Camp Fire  by Sanctuary Tanzania, on Flickr




Kigelia Camp Dining Area by Sanctuary Tanzania, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

kiligoland said:


> *
> ...
> 
> Colorful New Snake Species Discovered*
> ...


Fantastic!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

marvelous shots, awesome view there from the bedroom window on # 896....:cheers2:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 KristineFT 的 Lunch Time



Flickr 上 KristineFT 的 The Road



Flickr 上 KristineFT 的 Impalas



Flickr 上 KristineFT 的 Zebras





Flickr 上 KristineFT 的 Lake Manyara


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Wayan Vota 的 Sunset at Msemo Hotel in Mtwara


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*THE KILIMANJARO*


Flickr 上 Mr~Poussnik 的 Mt Kilimandjaro - flight Arusha Zanzibar


Flickr 上 mjstein0615 的 Kilimanjaro covered in snow (which would be gone by the time we arrived)



Flickr 上 mjstein0615 的 Kili



Flickr 上 mjstein0615 的 Scenery


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 mjstein0615 的 Entrance sign.




Flickr 上 mjstein0615 的 Looking out over the plains into Kenya.



Flickr 上 mjstein0615 的 Entrance to Rongai Route - looking out over the plains to Kenya!



Flickr 上 mjstein0615 的 Local police station


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*TRAVELLING ON ROAD IN TANZANIA*

Flickr 上 al_green 的 Tanzania 9



Flickr 上 al_green 的 Tanzania 11



Flickr 上 al_green 的 Tanzania 10



Flickr 上 al_green 的 Tanzania 6



Flickr 上 al_green 的 Tanzania 20




Flickr 上 al_green 的 Tanzania 18



Flickr 上 al_green 的 Tanzania 17




Flickr 上 al_green 的 Tanzania 15


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Mating lion*

Panthera leo, Northern Serengeti, Tanzania.



Flickr 上 VSmithUK 的 Mating lion



Flickr 上 VSmithUK 的 Mating lion



Flickr 上 VSmithUK 的 Mating lion




Flickr 上 VSmithUK 的 Mating lion




Flickr 上 VSmithUK 的 Mating lion



Flickr 上 VSmithUK 的 Lion


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 stephen sakulsky 的 58_SMS_TANZSOCCER_0309_SMS4135



Flickr 上 stephen sakulsky 的 SMS_TANZSOCCER_0309_SMS1773



Flickr 上 stephen sakulsky 的 SMS_TANZSOCCER_0309_SMS4146



Flickr 上 stephen sakulsky 的 54_SMS_TANZSOCCER_0309_SMS1646



Flickr 上 stephen sakulsky 的 SMS_TANZSOCCER_0309_SMS4129



Flickr 上 stephen sakulsky 的 53_SMS_TANZSOCCER_0309_SMS1642



Flickr 上 stephen sakulsky 的 SMS_TANZSOCCER_0309_SMS4120



Flickr 上 stephen sakulsky 的 57_SMS_TANZSOCCER_0309_SMS4116



Flickr 上 stephen sakulsky 的 52_SMS_TANZSOCCER_0309_SMS4100


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 stephen sakulsky 的 SMS_TANZSOCCER_0309_SMS1636



Flickr 上 stephen sakulsky 的 SMS_TANZSOCCER_0309_SMS4087



Flickr 上 stephen sakulsky 的 SMS_TANZSOCCER_0309_SMS1632


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Lake manyara Serena lodge


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Lake Manyara Serena Lodge, Tanzania



Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Lake Manyara Serena Lodge, Tanzania


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

incredible! some pictures of snow mountains look like the ones in germany, fantastic!!! :cheers2:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

SO143 said:


> incredible! some pictures of snow mountains look like the ones in germany, fantastic!!! :cheers2:


:cheers2:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

as usual, thanks for the excellent updates kiligoland...:cheers2:


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

beautiful tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

tita01 said:


> beautiful tanzania


:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

tita01 said:


> beautiful tanzania


:cheers: 


Linguine said:


> as usual, thanks for the excellent updates kiligoland...:cheers2:


you are welcome linguine:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

SO143 said:


> incredible! some pictures of snow mountains look like the ones in germany, fantastic!!! :cheers2:


:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Mnemba Island, Zanzibar*


Flickr 上 cissibackman 的 Mnemba Island, Zanzibar



Flickr 上 cissibackman 的 Mnemba Island




Flickr 上 cissibackman 的 In the water, Zanzibar



Flickr 上 cissibackman 的 Beach in Nungwi, Zanzibar



Flickr 上 cissibackman 的未命名相片



Flickr 上 cissibackman 的 Mnemba Island


*A starfish, Nungwi, Zanzibar*


Flickr 上 cissibackman 的 A starfish, Nungwi, Zanzibar




Flickr 上 cissibackman 的 A starfish, Nungwi, Zanzibar



Flickr 上 cissibackman 的 Nungwi, Zanzibar


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

PICT3322 by snow-n-sun, on Flickr


>>> Zanzibar Beach Patrol <<< by Joost N., on Flickr


making a living.. by Joost N., on Flickr



Zanzibar water-taxi by Joost N., on Flickr


----------



## Uhuru na Umoja (Jan 16, 2012)

kiligoland said:


> Lake manyara Serena lodge
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/safaripartners/4838397842/
> 
> Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Lake Manyara Serena Lodge, Tanzania


nani SAMATTA!!:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Uhuru na Umoja said:


> nani SAMATTA!!:cheers:


:booze: kamua babake :lol:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Sisal fields of Tanga*


Sisal fields of Tanga by Blue moon in her eyes, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

gorgeous photos Kiligoland, the beaches in Mnemba Island, Zanzibar are irresistibly inviting....:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> gorgeous photos Kiligoland, the beaches in Mnemba Island, Zanzibar are irresistibly inviting....:cheers:


 Im glad you enjoy the photos and thank you for following :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Ferry Between Dar Es Salaam & Zanzibar by jpelletier, on Flickr




Lone Canoe in the Port of Dar Es Salaam by jpelletier, on Flickr



Port of Dar Es Salaam by jpelletier, on Flickr



Dar Es Salaam by jpelletier, on Flickr



Zanzibar from the air by Wayan Vota, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Ngorongoro N.P. - North Tanzania*


Ngorongoro Crater - North Tanzania by sambukot, on Flickr



Cascata di luce by sambukot, on Flickr


Ngorongoro Crater - North Tanzania by sambukot, on Flickr





Ngorongoro N.P. - North Tanzania by sambukot, on Flickr

*Lake Eyasi - Tanzania
*
*



Wikipedia: Lake Eyasi is a seasonal shallow endorheic soda lake on the floor of the Great Rift Valley at the base of the Serengeti Plateau, just south of the Serengeti National Park and immediately southwest of the Ngorongoro Crater in the Crater Highlands of Tanzania. The lake is elongated, and orientated southwest to northeast.

Click to expand...

*
Lake Eyasi - Tanzania by sambukot, on Flickr


Ngorongoro Crater - North Tanzania by sambukot, on Flickr



Gnu - Tanzania by sambukot, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Untitled by @jbtaylor, on Flickr


Untitled by @jbtaylor, on Flickr



The pool at Next Paradise by @jbtaylor, on Flickr




Untitled by @jbtaylor, on Flickr



The beach is beautiful by @jbtaylor, on Flickr



The beach at Next Paradise by @jbtaylor, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*



Well camouflaged

In the afternoon sun, this giraffe on the center of the photo blends with the shadows and colors of the trees where she is feeding

Lake Manyara, Tanzania

Click to expand...

*
- Well camouflaged by spartan_puma, on Flickr

*MATEMA*


DSC_0527 by Manuela Warstat, on Flickr


*Lake in Serengeti*




Hippo Pool, Tanzania by cjbphotos1, on Flickr


*Cape Buffalo and Cattle Egrets, Tanzania*


Cape Buffalo and Cattle Egrets, Tanzania by cjbphotos1, on Flickr



Zebra Crossing by Peaf79, on Flickr



Lake in Serengeti by qatbart, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Balloon Above Serengeti Lions*

Balloon Above Serengeti Lions by qatbart, on Flickr



Serengeti Sunrise by qatbart, on Flickr



Hippo in Serengeti by qatbart, on Flickr


*
Spot the Leopard*


Spot the Leopard by qatbart, on Flickr




Ngorongoro Hippo's by qatbart, on Flickr



TAN_5735 by qatbart, on Flickr



TAN_5324 by qatbart, on Flickr



Zebras in Serengeti by qatbart, on Flickr



Acasia Sunset by qatbart, on Flickr



Impalas by qatbart, on Flickr


Taranagire Sunset by qatbart, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*LAKE MANYARA*


lake manyara in the misty morning by Welcome to the lizopedia, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Ras nungwi


Flickr 上 Zé Eduardo... 的 Zanzibar...


Flickr 上 *NinaMalina* 的 Ras Nungwi Beach Zanzibar



Flickr 上 *NinaMalina* 的 Ras Nungwi Beach Zanzibar


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 AttilioP80 的 Zanzibar's fine sand


Flickr 上 AttilioP80 的 Zanzibar's fine sand


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 AttilioP80 的 Bongoyo Island, Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Martijn.Munneke 的 P1070019


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Martijn.Munneke 的 Wildebeest


Flickr 上 Martijn.Munneke 的 Zebra's


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

In de krater, het meer by Martijn.Munneke, on Flickr



Ngorongoro krater by Martijn.Munneke, on Flickr



6:00 uur, Zonsopkomst in de Ngorongoro krater by Martijn.Munneke, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Even de koeien uitlaten.. by Martijn.Munneke, on Flickr



Op het strand van Nungwi op Zanzibar by Martijn.Munneke, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fabulous photos as usual Kiligoland....thank you.:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> fabulous photos as usual Kiligoland....thank you.:cheers:


you are welcome linguine :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Martijn.Munneke 的 IMG_9235



Flickr 上 Martijn.Munneke 的 Ballonvaren over de Serengeti



Flickr 上 Martijn.Munneke 的 Nijlpaarden



Flickr 上 Martijn.Munneke 的 Buffels



Flickr 上 Martijn.Munneke 的 Klip dassies!



Flickr 上 Martijn.Munneke 的 Impala


Flickr 上 Martijn.Munneke 的 Slapend luipaard


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

tanzania by peo pea, on Flickr



tanzania by peo pea, on Flickr





tanzania by peo pea, on Flickr

tanzania by peo pea, on Flickr






tanzania - serengeti by peo pea, on Flickr





tanzania - ngorongoro crater by peo pea, on Flickr



tanzania by peo pea, on Flickr




tanzania by peo pea, on Flickr



tanzania by peo pea, on Flickr



tanzania by peo pea, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 peo pea 的 Tanzania


Flickr 上 peo pea 的 tanzania


Flickr 上 peo pea 的 tanzania


Flickr 上 peo pea 的 tanzania


Flickr 上 peo pea 的 tanzania


Flickr 上 peo pea 的 tanzania




Flickr 上 peo pea 的 tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 peo pea 的 tanzania




Flickr 上 peo pea 的 tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*WHERE TO STAY IN SERENGETI*


Flickr 上 mazyen 的 Serengeti Bilila Lodge Kempinski




Flickr 上 mazyen 的 Serengeti Bilila Lodge Kempinski




Flickr 上 mazyen 的 Serengeti Bilila Lodge Elephants



Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Kempinski Bilila Lodge, Serengeti, Tanzania




Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Kempinski Bilila Lodge, Serengeti, Tanzania



Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Kempinski Bilila Lodge, Serengeti, Tanzania



Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Kempinski Bilila Lodge, Serengeti, Tanzania



Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Kempinski Bilila Lodge, Serengeti, Tanzania



Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Kempinski Bilila Lodge, Serengeti, Tanzania



Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Kempinski Bilila Lodge, Serengeti, Tanzania




Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Kempinski Bilila Lodge, Serengeti, Tanzania



Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Kempinski Bilila Lodge, Serengeti, Tanzania



Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Kempinski Bilila Lodge, Serengeti, Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*
Zanzibar ...*



Flickr 上 Justin Greene 的 zanzibar ras nungwi beach




Flickr 上 Zé Eduardo... 的 Zanzibar ...



Flickr 上 Neil Protheroe 的 Beach at Ras Nungwi, Zanzibar


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Serengeti Ballooon Safari*


Flickr 上 Neil Protheroe 的 Serengeti Ballooon Safari




Flickr 上 Neil Protheroe 的 Serengeti Ballooon Safari




Flickr 上 Neil Protheroe 的 Serengeti Ballooon Safari




Flickr 上 Neil Protheroe 的 Serengeti Ballooon Safari




Flickr 上 Neil Protheroe 的 Sunrise over the Serengeti




Flickr 上 Neil Protheroe 的 Serengeti Ballooon Safari


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Neil Protheroe 的 The Ocean at Ras Nungwi, Zanzibar




Flickr 上 Neil Protheroe 的 Zanzibar - Ras Nungwi Beach Hotel



Flickr 上 Neil Protheroe 的 Ras Nungwi Beach Hotel, Zanzibar





Flickr 上 Neil Protheroe 的 The Beach at Ras Nungwi, Zanzibar


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Zanzibar Car Hire 的 Tanga Boat from Zanzibar



Flickr 上 Zanzibar Car Hire 的 Safari Blue Sandbank



Flickr 上 Zanzibar Car Hire 的 Fresh Lobster 



Flickr 上 Zanzibar Car Hire 的 Safari Blue Sea Food



Flickr 上 Zanzibar Car Hire 的 Safaris Blue in Zanzibar Tanzania


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

*Zanzibar*


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

^^^^ great pics Tanzan

*SERENGETI*

Flickr 上 VSmithUK 的 The Serengeti Plains


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

lindas imagens


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

*Zanzibar*

thks Kiligo!


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

*Dar es Salaam*


----------



## Bricken Ridge (Feb 16, 2008)

great pics. any idea how days are needed to adequately visit the Masai Mara- Serengeti- Lake Victoria- Ngorongoro Crater area without being rushed?


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the spectacular images kiligoland and tanzan....:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> thanks for the spectacular images kiligoland and tanzan....:cheers:


:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Bricken Ridge said:


> great pics. any idea how days are needed to adequately visit the Masai Mara- Serengeti- Lake Victoria- Ngorongoro Crater area without being rushed?


Im not sure but 15 days will be enough, it depends on the activities you want to have inside the parks


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 VSmithUK 的 Ostrich



Flickr 上 VSmithUK 的 Crowned Lapwing


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Cattle & Goat Pen, Maasai Boma, Tanzania*


> This is a cattle & goat pen in the middle of a Maasai village (Boma). The wealth of Maasai men is measured in cattle



Flickr 上 cjbphotos1 的 Cattle & Goat Pen, Maasai Boma, Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 cjbphotos1 的 Serengeti National Park, Tanzania



Flickr 上 cjbphotos1 的 Flamingos, Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 JTSProductions 的 Tanzania (525)


----------



## Bricken Ridge (Feb 16, 2008)

kiligoland said:


> Im not sure but 15 days will be enough, it depends on the activities you want to have inside the parks



i was thinking the same. most likely a photo safari. i declined to travel with friends this year after they plotted 9 days for all these parks plus Mt Kili and Zanzibar. i can't imagine the speed of travel.


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

Bricken Ridge said:


> great pics. any idea how days are needed to adequately visit the Masai Mara- Serengeti- Lake Victoria- Ngorongoro Crater area without being rushed?


2/3 days minimum for each place


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Lake Tanganyika, Africa*

Through The Eye's Of Gods
Image: ESA



> *Lake Tanganyika, the world’s longest freshwater lake, is highlighted in this Envisat image. Located in Central Africa on the borders of Tanzania, the Democratic Republic of Congo, Zambia and Burundi.
> 
> This image was acquired on 4 September 2006 by Envisat’s Medium Resolution Imaging Spectrometer (MERIS) instrument while working in Full Resolution mode to provide a spatial resolution of 300 metres.*



Flickr 上 Richard Petry @TheMapAddict 的 Lake Tanganyika, Africa


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning shot of lake Tanganyika....kay:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> stunning shot of lake Tanganyika....kay:


:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 seaforever 的 Tanzania, lake



Flickr 上 seaforever 的 hippo in sunset lake


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Serengeti*


Flickr 上 cathames 的 Serengeti



Flickr 上 cathames 的 Tanzanian landscape with acacia


----------



## Uhuru na Umoja (Jan 16, 2012)

kiligoland said:


> *WHERE TO STAY IN SERENGETI*
> 
> 
> Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Kempinski Bilila Lodge, Serengeti, Tanzania
> ...



:hug:...unashambulia vilivyo....:lol:

:cheers1:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Uhuru na Umoja said:


> :hug:...unashambulia vilivyo....:lol:
> 
> :cheers1:


 :cheers: :lol: kama kawa mkuu:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Mount Meru*



> *Mount Meru is a volcano which rises just 44 miles west of Kilimanjaro. Though comparatively small, Meru is equally spectacular, with slopes that rise up at incredibly steep angles. It is partially shattered, as its east face was blasted away during an eruption at some point in its past. Though Meru's summit is rocky and barren, its slopes are highly fertile, with many streams and thick forests. Located in Arusha National Park, Meru and its surrounding terrain is home to a large population of animals, including elephants and lions*



Flickr 上 periss 的 Mount Meru, Tanzania





Flickr 上 spartan_puma 的 Mount Meru


Flickr 上 beegee74 的 mount meru and the lovely tree



*
mount meru from Kilimanjaro*


Flickr 上 wabs 的 Mount Meru


Flickr 上 wabs 的 Mount Meru


Flickr 上 Absolute Kilimanjaro 的 View of Mount Meru from Kilimanjaro


----------



## Bricken Ridge (Feb 16, 2008)

tanzan said:


> 2/3 days minimum for each place



that's what i thought.


----------



## Bricken Ridge (Feb 16, 2008)

kiligoland said:


> *WHERE TO STAY IN SERENGETI*
> 
> 
> 
> Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Kempinski Bilila Lodge, Serengeti, Tanzania



at US$ 1000/night plus tax that's quite pricey. is this lodge along or near the migration path of the fauna in the area?


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*MOUNT MERU HOTEL ARUSHA TANZANIA*


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Bricken Ridge said:


> at US$ 1000/night plus tax that's quite pricey. *is this lodge along or near the migration path of the fauna in the area*?


I will check on the exact location in the park and let you know, BTW this one is exactly in the migration path (*SERENGETI SINGITA GRUMETI RESERVES *)

PHOTOS by Tanzanian blogger http://tembeatz.blogspot.com/2010/12/migration-ilipokuwa-ndani-ya-singita.html 










animals crossing SINGITA GRUMETI RESERVES inside The Serengeti


















visit SINGITA GRUMETI RESERVES http://www.singita.com/[/url
SOME ...kr.com/2758/4449999177_98ceb82d8d_b.jpg[/img]
Flickr 上 Singita Game Reserves 的 Singita Faru Faru Lodge


Flickr 上 Singita Game Reserves 的 Singita Sasakwa Losge


Flickr 上 Singita Game Reserves 的 Singita Sabora Tented Camp


Flickr 上 Singita Game Reserves 的 Singita Sabora Tented Camp


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*PAJE ZANZIBAR*


Flickr 上 .BЯДЙDΦЙ. 的 paje



Flickr 上 .BЯДЙDΦЙ. 的未命名相片



Flickr 上 .BЯДЙDΦЙ. 的 everyone needs a vacation


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 argoyo 71 的 PEMBA ZANZIBAR 2007



Flickr 上 argoyo 71 的 PEMBA ZANZIBAR 2007




Flickr 上 argoyo 71 的 ZANZIBAR 2007




Flickr 上 argoyo 71 的 ZANZIBAR 2007



Flickr 上 argoyo 71 的 ZANZIBAR 2007


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Chunguza 的 Mwanza's Ferry



Flickr 上 Chunguza 的 Mwanza Ferry


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Migration*

Flickr 上 Chunguza 的 Migration


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Uhuru na Umoja said:


> :hug:...unashambulia vilivyo....:lol:
> 
> :cheers1:


Kama kawa mkuu


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Zanzibar, Paje Beach *


Flickr 上 Lhotse 的 Zanzibar, Paje Beach TZ754



Flickr 上 Lhotse 的 Zanzibar, Paje Beach TZ903



Flickr 上 Lhotse 的 Zanzibar, Paje Beach TZ927



Flickr 上 Lhotse 的 Zanzibar, Paje Beach TZ882



Flickr 上 Carel Ris 的 Beach near Paje


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Egyptian geese*


Flickr 上 kibuyu 的 Egyptian geese

*Elephant close encounter*

Flickr 上 kibuyu 的 Elephant close encounter



Flickr 上 kibuyu 的 Ngorongoro Crater view




Flickr 上 kibuyu 的 Gnu herd


*Oldeani landscape and Maasai*


Flickr 上 kibuyu 的 Oldeani landscape and Maasai

*Serengeti's animal diversity*


Flickr 上 kibuyu 的 Serengeti's animal diversity


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Paje beach is incredible, milky white sands and crystal clear waters...:cheers2:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> Paje beach is incredible, milky white sands and crystal clear waters...:cheers2:


:cheers: you should visit when you get a chance, warmely welcome


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*FROM AIR*


Flickr 上 shundi 的 Tanzania from the Air DSC_0736




Flickr 上 shundi 的 Tanzania from the Air DSC_0735




Flickr 上 shundi 的 Tanzania from the Air DSC_0734



Flickr 上 shundi 的 Tanzania from the Air DSC_0733



Flickr 上 shundi 的 Tanzania from the Air DSC_0731

*DAR CITY*


Flickr 上 Martijn.Munneke 的 Dar-es Salaam


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

kiligoland said:


> :cheers: you should visit when you get a chance, warmely welcome


thanks for the warm welcome.:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> thanks for the warm welcome.:cheers:


 :cheers: you are welcome


*kilimanjaro 2010*



Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Kilimanjaro-Hike


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

the majestic Mt. Kilimanjaro...:cheers:


----------



## NewComer98 (Dec 29, 2011)

Tanzania has so much natural resources still don't know how the country has such a low GDP hope it grows as time goes on.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> the majestic Mt. Kilimanjaro...:cheers:


:cheers: :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Tarangire np Tanzania*


Flickr 上 shundi 的 Tanzania DSC_0840



Flickr 上 shundi 的 Tarangire np Tanzania DSC_0838



Flickr 上 shundi 的 Tarangire np Tanzania DSC_0837



Flickr 上 shundi 的 Tarangire NP Tanzania DSC_0865


Flickr 上 shundi 的 Tarangire NP Tanzania DSC_0869


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Gerald Reisner 的 A pride of lions.



Flickr 上 Gerald Reisner 的 Rolling in the grass.



Flickr 上 Gerald Reisner 的 View from our tent, approaching storm at dusk.



Flickr 上 Gerald Reisner 的 Migrating Wildebeest


Flickr 上 Gerald Reisner 的 Marabou Stork coming in for a landing.


Flickr 上 Gerald Reisner 的 Migrating Wildebeest crossing the Mara River.


Flickr 上 Gerald Reisner 的 Migrating Wildebeest crossing the Mara River.


Flickr 上 Gerald Reisner 的 Tackling a difficult crossing to find the migrating wildebeest.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

:banana::banana::banana: rate our banner :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Surf and Stone at Nungwi Beach*


Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 Surf and Stone at Nungwi Beach



Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 Coral Rocks and the Sea



Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 Shelter and the Sea



Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 Nungwi Coastline



Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 Waters of Nungwi



Flickr 上 Kevin H. 的 Beach Access


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*TANZANIA'S NATIONAL ANIMAL*


Flickr 上 marcgregor 的 taz11_002


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*



he two main peaks of the Kilimanjaro "complex" can be seen here from an airplane right after taking off from the Kilimanjaro Airport.
On the left, the taller Kibo, on the right, not as tall, but incredible scenic, Mawenzi

Kilimanjaro, Tanzania

Click to expand...

*

Flickr 上 spartan_puma 的 - Kili


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 lathuy 的 Zanzibar


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 marcgregor 的 tz11_008


----------



## tallglassy (Aug 31, 2011)

kiligoland said:


> *Zanzibar, Paje Beach *
> 
> 
> Flickr 上 Lhotse 的 Zanzibar, Paje Beach TZ754
> ...


I love Zanzibar!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

kiligoland said:


> Flickr 上 spartan_puma 的 - Kili



breathtakingly beautiful...:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 EBoechat 的 130 Trip Tanzania Part I (10)



Flickr 上 EBoechat 的 130 Trip Tanzania Part I (11)


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*The serengeti*


Flickr 上 spartan_puma 的 Magic on mine eyes


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 spartan_puma 的 Am I dreaming?


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 spartan_puma 的 Dotted landscape


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Nungwe Zanzibar*

Flickr 上 Chunguza 的 Nungwe Zanzibar


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Mnemba Island Blue*


Flickr 上 Helmut Schwarzer 的 Mnemba Island Blue


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the beautiful updates Kiligoland...:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> thanks for the beautiful updates Kiligoland...:cheers:


 you got it, glad you enjoy the photos linguine:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Zanzibar Sea*


Flickr 上 Helmut Schwarzer 的 Zanzibar Sea



Flickr 上 Helmut Schwarzer 的 Renier



Flickr 上 Helmut Schwarzer 的 Mnemba Far


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Serengeti Balloon Ride*


Flickr 上 didimouman 的 Serengeti Balloon Ride



Flickr 上 didimouman 的 Serengeti Balloon Ride


Flickr 上 didimouman 的 Serengeti Balloon Ride


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Ngorongoro Crater Camp*


Flickr 上 didimouman 的 Ngorongoro Crater Camp


Flickr 上 didimouman 的 Ngorongoro Crater Camp


Flickr 上 didimouman 的 Ngorongoro Crater Camp


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

*A beautiful Lodge at Selous National Park*


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

^^ great photos tanzan, hope you had great time there :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*TARANGIRE ARUSHA*


Flickr 上 galaad88 的 TARANGIRI - Tanzania



Flickr 上 galaad88 的 TARANGIRI - Tanzania



Flickr 上 galaad88 的 TARANGIRI - Tanzania


Flickr 上 galaad88 的 TARANGIRI - Tanzania



Flickr 上 galaad88 的 TARANGIRI - Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 galaad88 的 TARANGIRI - Tanzania



Flickr 上 galaad88 的 TARANGIRI - Tanzania


Flickr 上 galaad88 的 TARANGIRI - Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 galaad88 的 TARANGIRI - Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 galaad88 的 TARANGIRI - Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 al_green 的 Tanzania 341




Flickr 上 al_green 的 Tanzania 339



Flickr 上 al_green 的 Tanzania 337


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 philk_56 的 Dolphins off Zanzibar coast


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 philk_56 的 Dolphin off Zanzibar coast


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow!.....:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> Wow!.....:cheers:


:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 philk_56 的 Serengeti sky


Flickr 上 philk_56 的 Ngorongoro sunset


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

> *Looking back at the Simba Kopjes*Amidst a sea of grass stand the famous Kopjes of the Serengeti. Granite islands of volcanic rock that were deposited here tens of thousands of years ago. A prime vantage point from which a lucky photographer can sometimes spot a Lion or Cheetah surveying the mighty Serengeti savanna. The presence of the Kopjes points to a time when the Serengeti was in an active volcanic zone. They are clues to a turbulent past which gave birth to the landscape of the great rift valley.
> 
> Wiki Info
> -----------
> The Serengeti plain is punctuated by granite outcroppings known as kopjes. These outcroppings are the result of volcanic activity. Kopjies provide a microhabitat for non-plains wildlife. One kopje likely to be seen by visitors to the Serengeti is the Simba Kopje (Lion Kopje).





Flickr 上 Siddharth Pendharkar 的 Looking back at the Simba Kopjes


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*
Mt Udzungwa Waterfall - Tanzania*

Flickr 上 verahick 的 Mt Udzungwa Waterfall - Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 verahick 的 Zanzibar Sunset (from Africa House Stone Town)


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 verahick 的 On Safari in the Serengeti


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Giraffe group in the Serengeti*



Flickr 上 verahick 的 Serengeti Giraffe's




Flickr 上 verahick 的 Giraffe group in the Serengeti


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Tanzania - Serengeti Chettah*

Flickr 上 verahick 的 Tanzania - Serengeti Chettah


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Catfish Supper - Yellow Billed Storks, Selous, Tanzania*
Flickr 上 pashley44 的 Catfish Supper - Yellow Billed Storks, Selous, Tanzania


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

*Towards Ngorongoro*


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

*Ngorongoro in different seasons*

Dry Season









Cool Season


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

^^^^ GREAT shots Tanzan :cheers:

*
more *


*Mt Udzungwa Waterfall - Tanzania*



Flickr 上 verahick 的 Mt Udzungwa Waterfall - Tanzania

*MASAI - NGORONGORO TANZANIA*


Flickr 上 galaad88 的 MASAI - NGORONGORO TANZANIA



Flickr 上 galaad88 的 MASAI - NGORONGORO TANZANIA



Flickr 上 galaad88 的 MASAI VILLAGE - NGORONGORO TANZANIA



Flickr 上 galaad88 的 MASAI - NGORONGORO TANZANIA


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Serengeti, Tanzania*


Flickr 上 EBoechat 的 130 Trip Tanzania Part I (34)


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*DAR ES SALAAM CITY *


Flickr 上 shundi 的 Tanzania from the Air DSC_0736


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Msasani Bay
Dar es Salaam*


Flickr 上 Timothy Forbes 的 Business and pleasure



Flickr 上 Timothy Forbes 的 Moored off Bongoyo Island


Flickr 上 Timothy Forbes 的 Cloud-scape above dhow


Flickr 上 Timothy Forbes 的 Dhow ride to Bongoyo Island


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

zeroneedjob said:


> love this


:cheers:


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

kiligoland said:


> *Lions Crossing Rufiji River, Ruaha*
> 
> 
> Flickr 上 pashley44 的 Lions Crossing Rufiji River, Ruaha, Tanzania


I like this photo.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

tanzan said:


> I like this photo.


yeah, mothers and their babies


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

Buffalo


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

This Lioness came for some shade besides our car...you could hear her breathing heavily this close as each breath makes her entire body swing up and down. Ferocious!


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

^^^^ great shots of the crater, GREAT JOB TANZAN :cheers:


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

I looooove this country. Did you know Zanzibar and Portugal were linked once upon a time? Just learned that recently haha


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Andre_Filipe said:


> I looooove this country. Did you know Zanzibar and Portugal were linked once upon a time? Just learned that recently haha


 you are right, BTW , *TANZANIA WELCOMES YOU* 



Flickr 上 Jesse Estes 的 Zanzibar - Tanzania, Africa


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

kiligoland said:


> ^^^^ great shots of the crater, GREAT JOB TANZAN :cheers:


thanks Kiligo!:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 pashley44 的 Young Lion Cub 4, Ruaha, Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Lake Manyara is partly water, and partly salt in the dry season.*


Flickr 上 Gerald Reisner 的 Lake Manyara is partly water, and partly salt in the dry season.


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

Spotted Zebras...planning for an ambush with 5 other Lioness


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

They are reading the menu, haha


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Nile Crocodile, Rufiji River, Selous*


Flickr 上 pashley44 的 Nile Crocodile, Rufiji River, Selous, Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*BONGOYO ISLAND*


Flickr 上 Timothy Forbes 的 Moored off Bongoyo Island


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fabulous updates...thanks kiligoland and tanzan.:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> fabulous updates...thanks kiligoland and tanzan.:cheers:


:cheers: thanks linguine


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Tourista domesticus by Neville10, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

> *Brunch in the bush, surrounded by grazing animals, was the best meal ever.*



IMG_5446 by cw_anderson, on Flickr


IMG_5449 by cw_anderson, on Flickr



IMG_5447 by cw_anderson, on Flickr



IMG_5435 by cw_anderson, on Flickr



IMG_5439 by cw_anderson, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

IMG_5354 by cw_anderson, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*HIPPOS*


hippos by Neville10, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

http://weibo.com/u/1985612465

*DAR ES SALAAM*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

as usual, great updates.....kay:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> as usual, great updates.....kay:


 glad you enjoy the photos linguine :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*MBEYA SOUTHERN TANZANIA*


IMG_1352 by samurai_dave, on Flickr


IMG_1328 by samurai_dave, on Flickr



IMG_1327 by samurai_dave, on Flickr



IMG_1324 by samurai_dave, on Flickr


IMG_1267 by samurai_dave, on Flickr



IMG_1266 by samurai_dave, on Flickr



IMG_1258 by samurai_dave, on Flickr




IMG_1257 by samurai_dave, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fantastic landscape, beautiful rolling hills....:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> fantastic landscape, beautiful rolling hills....:cheers:


:cheers: 



IMG_1220 by samurai_dave, on Flickr



IMG_1179 by samurai_dave, on Flickr


IMG_1177 by samurai_dave, on Flickr





IMG_1178 by samurai_dave, on Flickr



IMG_1187 by samurai_dave, on Flickr


----------



## režim (Jul 16, 2011)

Great place:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

režim said:


> Great place:cheers:


 :cheers: thank you


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^^^ Wow!.....:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*East coast zanzibar*


East coast zanzibar by Amine., on Flickr



Kiwengwa by Amine., on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*LONGIDO*
​
IMG_1136 by samurai_dave, on Flickr



IMG_1135 by samurai_dave, on Flickr



IMG_1109 by samurai_dave, on Flickr



IMG_1108 by samurai_dave, on Flickr


IMG_1097 by samurai_dave, on Flickr


IMG_1098 by samurai_dave, on Flickr


IMG_1094 by samurai_dave, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*USAMBARA​*

P2210328 by samurai_dave, on Flickr



P2210337 by samurai_dave, on Flickr


IMG_0448 by samurai_dave, on Flickr



IMG_0426 by samurai_dave, on Flickr



IMG_0431 by samurai_dave, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Sea Cliff resort hotel - Dar Es Salaam*


red.bull by [d], on Flickr



a.little.bit.of.texas by [d], on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

kiligoland said:


> *East coast zanzibar*
> 
> 
> East coast zanzibar by Amine., on Flickr



great beach....:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Mnemba Atol*


Mnemba Atol by mbwana0814, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*southern Tanzania*


DarIringa 14 by mbwana0814, on Flickr




Iringa-Mbeya-Matamba 8 by mbwana0814, on Flickr



Iringa-Mbeya-Matamba 11 by mbwana0814, on Flickr



Iringa-Mbeya-Matamba 17 by mbwana0814, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*SOUTHERN TANZANIA HIGHLANDS*


KituloBustaniMungu 65 by mbwana0814, on Flickr



KituloBustaniMungu 20 by mbwana0814, on Flickr



KituloBustaniMungu 130 by mbwana0814, on Flickr


KituloBustaniMungu 199 by mbwana0814, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Kyela mbeya*


LivingstoneMtstoKyela 44 by mbwana0814, on Flickr


----------



## e.base (Mar 13, 2012)

kumbe mbeya na kwenyew pazuri..


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

e.base said:


> kumbe mbeya na kwenyew pazuri..


especialy KITULO, very beautiful


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

very beautiful landscape


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

*Katavi National Park*


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

kiligoland said:


> *Kyela mbeya*
> 
> 
> LivingstoneMtstoKyela 44 by mbwana0814, on Flickr


utadhani Europe!


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

*Katavi National Park*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

incredible images of places I can only dream about visiting....thanks kiligoland and tanzan.:cheers2:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> incredible images of places I can only dream about visiting....thanks kiligoland and tanzan.:cheers2:


:happy::cheers1: thanks linguine


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Chumbe Island​*

Chumbe Island by alfstorm, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Palm Paradise II by alfstorm, on Flickr


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

Linguine said:


> incredible images of places I can only dream about visiting....thanks kiligoland and tanzan.:cheers2:


your welcome Linguine:cheers:


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

*Mikindani,Mtwara*


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

*Katavi National Park*


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

^^^^ great photos Tanzan :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

tanzan said:


>


I Like the feeling of this place :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Iringa-Mbeya-Matamba 68 by mbwana0814, on Flickr


KituloBustaniMungu 22 by mbwana0814, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Iringa-Mbeya-Matamba 52 by mbwana0814, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

kitulo national park 2 by jheslinga, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Boat of Car by Jon Wiley, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

IMG_6581 - Version 2 by mbwana0814, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Beautiful photos as always :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

aarhusforever said:


> Beautiful photos as always :cheers:


:happy::cheers1:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Dream beaches of Pemba Zanzibar Tanzania*


Dream beaches of Pemba Zanzibar Tanzania by Mr~Poussnik, on Flickr


Dream beaches of Pemba Zanzibar Tanzania by Mr~Poussnik, on Flickr



Dream beaches of Pemba Zanzibar Tanzania by Mr~Poussnik, on Flickr



Pemba Island - Zanzibar Tanzania  by Mr~Poussnik, on Flickr



Pemba Island - Zanzibar Tanzania  by Mr~Poussnik, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Kitulo*



KituloBustaniMungu 115 by mbwana0814, on Flickr
KituloBustaniMungu 117 by mbwana0814, on Flickr




KituloBustaniMungu 102 by mbwana0814, on Flickr



KituloBustaniMungu 116 by mbwana0814, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*PEMBA ISLAND*


Tanzania 06 IMG_3442 by Peter Fredin, on Flickr


Tanzania 06 IMG_3464 by Peter Fredin, on Flickr




Tanzania 06 IMG_3629 by Peter Fredin, on Flickr


Tanzania 06 IMG_3630 by Peter Fredin, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 mbwana0814 的 LivingstoneMtstoKyela 171


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Nungwi, Tanzania - Bungalows along the coast of northern Zanzibar*


Seaside bungalows by tommyimages_com, on Flickr



Nungwi Beach by tommyimages_com, on Flickr



Stairs to the Indian Ocean. by tommyimages_com, on Flickr



Stairway into the sea by tommyimages_com, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*PEMBA*


Flickr 上 Javier Sales (Sansara) 的 Pemba


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 kmintoft 的 Misali island from the air


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

incredible, really awesome images from Tanzania...thanks kiligoland.:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> incredible, really awesome images from Tanzania...thanks kiligoland.:cheers:


you are welcome linguine, and glad you enjoy the photos  :cheers:


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

kiligoland said:


> Flickr 上 mbwana0814 的 LivingstoneMtstoKyela 171


I love this...wapi hii?


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

tanzan said:


> I love this...wapi hii?


*Its an area near matema beach* :cheers:



Flickr 上 paulshaffner 的 matema_beach



Flickr 上 jheslinga 的 matema beach 4


Flickr 上 brian r abbott 的 matema beach



Flickr 上 brian r abbott 的 scene



Flickr 上 brian r abbott 的 windy


Flickr 上 brian r abbott 的 tension



Flickr 上 brian r abbott 的 cynthia slacking


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

> Ngorongoro (Tanzania) - Before Sunrise
> The tree in the middle of Simba camping site, next to Ngorongoro crater in Tanzania.



Flickr 上 Danielzolli 的 Ngorongoro (Tanzania) - Before Sunrise



> Serengeti (Tanzania) - Sunrise
> Couldn't avoid taking this interchangeable cliché picture... the Serengeti savannah really looks the way everybody thinks - and it's fantastic.



Flickr 上 Danielzolli 的 Serengeti (Tanzania) - Sunrise


Flickr 上 Danielzolli 的 Serengeti (Tanzania) - Sunrise


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Danielzolli 的 Serengeti (Tanzania) - A Tree



Flickr 上 Danielzolli 的 Serengeti (Tanzania) - Zebrae


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Vumawimbi Beach, Pemba, Tanzania*


Flickr 上 XKD 的 white!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow wow wow wow


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

italiano_pellicano said:


> wow wow wow wow


:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*KITULO NJOMBE*

Flickr 上 mbwana0814 的 KituloBustaniMungu 276


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Livingstone mountains southern TANZANIA*


Flickr 上 mbwana0814 的 LivingstoneMtstoKyela 46



Flickr 上 mbwana0814 的 LivingstoneMtstoKyela 112



Flickr 上 mbwana0814 的 LivingstoneMtstoKyela 124



Flickr 上 mbwana0814 的 LivingstoneMtstoKyela 127


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

*Dhow sailing into the landing at Chole Mjini Lodge on the island of Mafia*


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

*Game on the plains of the fabulously remote Katavi National Park in Western Tanzania*


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

*Northen Tanzania*


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*MV Liemba*



> *The MV Liemba, formerly the Graf von Götzen, is a passenger cargo ferry that runs along the eastern shore of Lake Tanganyika. The ship was built in 1913 in Germany, and was one of three vessels operated by the Germans to control Lake Tanganyika during the early part of World War I. It was scuttled by its captain on 26 July 1916 off the mouth of the Malagarasi river, during the German retreat from the town of Kigoma. In 1924 the ship was salvaged by a British Royal Navy salvage team and recommissioned in 1927 as the Liemba. The vessel is now owned by the Tanzania Railways Corporation and runs between the ports of Bujumbura, Burundi, Kigoma, Tanzania and Mpulungu, Zambia with numerous stops to pick up and set down passengers in between.*




Flickr 上 Peter A Levey 的 MV Liemba




> Anchor Winch MV Liemba
> The MV Liemba, formerly the Graf von Götzen, is a passenger cargo ferry that runs along the eastern shore of Lake Tanganyika. The ship was built in 1913 in Germany, and was one of three vessels operated by the Germans to control Lake Tanganyika during the early part of World War I. It was scuttled by its captain on 26 July 1916 off the mouth of the Malagarasi river, during the German retreat from the town of Kigoma. In 1924 the ship was salvaged by a British Royal Navy salvage team and recommissioned in 1927 as the Liemba. The vessel is now owned by the Tanzania Railways Corporation and runs between the ports of Bujumbura, Burundi, Kigoma, Tanzania and Mpulungu, Zambia with numerous stops to pick up and set down passengers in between.
> The ship was the inspiration for the German gunboat Luisa in C.S. Forester's 1935 novel The African Queen, and the subsequent film version. The story of the ship's sinking was recently retold in a book by Giles Foden entitled Mimi and Toutou Go Forth. The Bizarre Battle for Lake Tanganyika. In 1992 the boat featured in the travel series Pole to Pole and Michael Palin stayed in one of the ship's cabins



Flickr 上 Wobbigong 的 Anchor Winch MV Liemba



Flickr 上 Wobbigong 的 MV Liemba looking aft



Flickr 上 Wobbigong 的 MV Liemba



Flickr 上 Peter A Levey 的 MV Liemba



Flickr 上 pholst76 的 The MV Liemba



Flickr 上 pholst76 的 The MV Liemba



Flickr 上 pholst76 的 The MV Liemba


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Kalambo Falls*



Flickr 上 pholst76 的 Kalambo Falls



Flickr 上 pholst76 的 Kalambo Falls



Flickr 上 pholst76 的 Kalambo Falls



Flickr 上 pholst76 的 Kalambo Falls


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 mbwana0814 的 LivingstoneMtstoKyela 97


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

marvelous photos as always....:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> marvelous photos as always....:cheers:


:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Livingstone*


Flickr 上 mbwana0814 的 LivingstoneHDR



Flickr 上 mbwana0814 的 LivingstoneMtstoKyela 177


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

*Serengeti*


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

Somewhere in Northern Tanzania


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

*Katavi National Park*


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

Chada Camp,Katavi National Park


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Pemba diving *


Flickr 上 turkishraf 的 Pemba diving in August





Flickr 上 turkishraf 的 Pemba diving in August


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 olivergodfrey 的 IMG_0002


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

*Palahala Camp, Katavi National Park*










*Chada Camp*


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*
Serengeti, Tanzania*
*
Black kite, Ngorongoro Crater, Tanzania*


Flickr 上 Geoff's Africa pics 的 Serengeti, Tanzania



Flickr 上 Geoff's Africa pics 的 Stripy donkeys, Ngorongoro Crater, Tanzania



Flickr 上 Geoff's Africa pics 的 the Boss, Ngorongoro Crater, Tanzania


Flickr 上 Geoff's Africa pics 的 Black kite, Ngorongoro Crater, Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Southern highlands 



Must123 said:


>


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

nice photos...Kiligo


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

*Legendary*





Flickr 上 Geoff's Africa pics 的 the Boss, Ngorongoro Crater, Tanzania


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

Katavi: Trully African Bush Legendary Park


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

^^ good job Tanzan :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Egrets, Ukelewe Island (Tanzania), Lake Victoria*


Flickr 上 Geoff's Africa pics 的 Egrets, Ukelewe Island (Tanzania), Lake Victoria


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

^^Cheetah is my favourite, i love speed :cheers:


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

Katuma Camp,Katavi


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

kiligoland said:


> *Egrets, Ukelewe Island (Tanzania), Lake Victoria*
> 
> 
> Flickr 上 Geoff's Africa pics 的 Egrets, Ukelewe Island (Tanzania), Lake Victoria


lovely....:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> lovely....:cheers:


:cheers:


----------



## twinperformance11 (Nov 25, 2011)

A photo I took June 2011 at the Ngorongoro National Park.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

^^ wow, nice photo, :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Serengeti,* *Serengeti is Maasai for endless plains*
Flickr 上 Geoff's Africa pics 的 Serengeti, Tanzania


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Incredible wildlife shots.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Parisian Girl said:


> Incredible wildlife shots.


 glad you enjoy the photos :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*SUNSET&SUNRISE SPECIAL*


Flickr 上 Geoff's Africa pics 的 Another Serengeti Sunset



Flickr 上 Geoff's Africa pics 的 Sunrise in Serengeti

Flickr 上 Geoff's Africa pics 的 Serengeti sunrise



Flickr 上 Geoff's Africa pics 的 Lake Victoria sunset, Tanzania


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

wow!...:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> wow!...:cheers:


:cheers: 



Flickr 上 Geoff's Africa pics 的 Lake Tanganyika, Tanzania


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

kiligoland said:


> glad you enjoy the photos :cheers:


Thank you. I wish to visit one day. :cheers2:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Parisian Girl said:


> Thank you. I wish to visit one day. :cheers2:


You are warmely welcome


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

> *Sunrise from Kilimanjaro
> Mwenzi peak seen from Kibo peak (Mwenzi and Kibo are the two peaks of Kilimanjaro, Kibo being the highest point in Africa at 5895m or 19,300 feet)*




Flickr 上 Geoff's Africa pics 的 Sunrise from Kilimanjaro


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Protea flower on lower slopes of Kilimanjaro*


Flickr 上 Geoff's Africa pics 的 Protea flower on lower slopes of Kilimanjaro


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

kiligoland said:


> :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> Flickr 上 Geoff's Africa pics 的 Lake Tanganyika, Tanzania


love this shot...:cheers:


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

Shark Whale in Mafia Island


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

Katuma Camp,Katavi




































Ngorongoro Crater


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

South Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

^^^^ :cheers: lovely


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

Beauty of Tanzania


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

impressive updates...:cheers:


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

South Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

tanzan said:


> South Tanzania


lovely, :cheers:


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

*Trails of Mt.Kili*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

incredible country


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

kiligoland said:


> You are warmely welcome


Thank you. It will be an amazing experience no doubt. :cheers2:


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

*Chada Camp, Katavi National Park*

Chada Camp is located in Katavi national park in western Tanzania.

Set up by safari legend and old mucker of ours Roland Purcell back in 1996, Chada quickly established a reputation as a really wild and whacky camp, where safari was always unpredictable, often shockingly so! These days Roland is rarely in camp himself and the place has calmed down a little, but this remains a spirited and uplifting place to be.

The camps itself is a classic high specification tented affair, set under leadwood trees on the fringes of open grasslands. Activities are centred around vehicle and walking safari.

Chada Camp is quite simply one of the best safari locations in Africa, somewhere that we absolutely adore and which attracts consistently fabulous feedback from guests.

A twice weekly shared charter flight connects Chada with the fabulous Zoe's Camp in Mahale Mountains, to make an awesome but pricey seven night combination.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

> *A woman collects seaweed at Paje Beach, Zanzibar, coastal Tanzania.*



paje by .BЯДЙDΦЙ., on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely shot....:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> lovely shot....:cheers:


 more shots 


Flickr 上 .BЯДЙDΦЙ. 的 Untitled


Flickr 上 .BЯДЙDΦЙ. 的 everyone needs a vacation


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*PAJE. ZANZIBAR *


PAJE. ZANZIBAR 2001 ↓ by COLECCION CAMARAS DE COLORES, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great shots, especially the "sandman"...:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> great shots, especially the *"sandman*"...:cheers:


That is a great shot :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Kempinski Bilila Lodge, Serengeti*


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Kempinski Bilila Lodge, Serengeti, Tanzania


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Kempinski Bilila Lodge, Serengeti, Tanzania



Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Kempinski Bilila Lodge, Serengeti, Tanzania


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Kempinski Bilila Lodge, Serengeti, Tanzania




Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Kempinski Bilila Lodge, Serengeti, Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Kilimanjaro-tents
Tents on camping routes of Kilimanjaro*

Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Kilimanjaro-tents



Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Kilimanjaro-tents



Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Kilimanjaro-tents



Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Kilimanjaro-tents


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Kilimanjaro-Hike


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

my daily dose, thanks for the fantastic and impressive photos...:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> my daily dose, thanks for the fantastic and impressive photos...:cheers:


Thank you for visiting :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Kilimanjaro-Hike


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

*Rubondo Island Camp, Southwest corner of Lake Victoria*

The island itself is an interesting place, with a range of different eco-systems providing home to a good range of game including elephant, giraffe and chimpanzees.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Ngorongoro-Crater*


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Ngorongoro-Crater



Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Ngorongoro-Crater



Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Ngorongoro-Crater



Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Ngorongoro-Crater


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks like paradise ...one of my favorite threads in SSC, kiligoland...thank you for sharing :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

aarhusforever said:


> Looks like paradise ...one of my favorite threads in SSC, kiligoland...thank you for sharing :cheers:


:cheers:glad you enjoy the photos


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Ngorongoro-Crater*


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Ngorongoro-Crater


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Ballooning-Serengeti


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Ballooning-Serengeti



Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Ballooning-Serengeti



Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Ballooning-Serengeti



Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Ballooning-Serengeti



Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Ballooning-Serengeti



Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Ballooning-Serengeti


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Ballooning-Serengeti


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Ballooning-Serengeti



Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Ballooning-Serengeti


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Ballooning-Serengeti


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Ballooning-Serengeti


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Ballooning-Serengeti


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*WF-Authentic-Camping*


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 WF-Authentic-Camping



Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 WF-Authentic-Camping



Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 WF-Adventure Camping


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 WF-Adventure Camping


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

*Ngare-Sero-Natron Camp*



















Oldonyo Lengai


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

beautiful oldonyo lengai:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Kilimanjaro*


Kilimanjaro-Hike by safari-partners, on Flickr


Kilimanjaro-Hike by safari-partners, on Flickr


Kilimanjaro-Hike by safari-partners, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

once again, amazing photos...thanks kiligoland.:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> once again, amazing photos...thanks kiligoland.:cheers:


:cheers: you are welcome bro:cheers:


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

*Selous*


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

*Mufindi*


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

*Udzungwa*


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

^^ great photos :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Lake Manyara Hotel, Lake Manyara*

Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Lake Manyara Hotel, Lake Manyara, Tanzania



Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Lake Manyara Hotel, Lake Manyara, Tanzania


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Lake Manyara Hotel, Lake Manyara, Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Serengeti*


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Serengeti, Tanzania


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Serengeti, Tanzania



Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Serengeti, Tanzania




Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Serengeti, Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Serengeti, Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*ZANZIBAR*



Fun in Zanzibar by chris.merwe, on Flickr



Zanzibar waters by chris.merwe, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

cool shots, the water is so inviting...:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> cool shots, the water is so inviting...:cheers:


:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Lake Victoria*


Flickr 上 chris.merwe 的 Rainbow at Lake Victoria


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 chris.merwe 的 Umbrella trees (Acacia tortilis)


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 chris.merwe 的 Serengeti HDR


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

tanzan said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## Uhuru na Umoja (Jan 16, 2012)

kiligoland said:


> more shots
> 
> 
> Flickr 上 .BЯДЙDΦЙ. 的 Untitled
> ...



Nani Summer Goal!!! hope you will make us proud in Ivory coast!:lol:

:cheers1:


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

great pics!


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Muddy Buffalo


Flickr 上 chris.merwe 的 Muddy Buffalo


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

Movenpick now Serena Dar es Salaam



















Hyatt Kilimanjaro, Dar es Salaam


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

great photos, keep em coming Tanzan


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Lake Victoria

Flickr 上 s:c:mhoto 的 DSC_0569


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

*Mahale Mountains,Lake Tanganyika*


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

:cheers: beautiful lake Tanganyika


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful indeed....:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Little Ruaha Valley from Iringa*


DSC_0809 by s:c:mhoto, on Flickr



DSC_1394 by s:c:mhoto, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

...Aaaahhhh, beautiful photos as always, kiligoland :cheers:


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

*Mahale Lodges Camps*,Lake Tanganyika


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

*Tourists entering Tarangire National Park*


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

aarhusforever said:


> ...Aaaahhhh, beautiful photos as always, kiligoland :cheers:


:cheers: glad you enjoy the photos


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

tanzan said:


> *Mahale Lodges Camps*,Lake Tanganyika


Great shots Tanzan :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Bagamoyo​


> The town of Bagamoyo, Tanzania, was founded at the end of the 18th century. It was (also spelled Bagamojo) the original capital of German East Africa and was one of the most important trading ports along the East African coast. Today the town has about 30,000 inhabitants and is the capital of the District of Bagamoyo, recently being considered as a world heritage site.



Flickr 上 s:c:mhoto 的 DSC_1928



Flickr 上 s:c:mhoto 的 DSC_1937


Flickr 上 s:c:mhoto 的 DSC_1924


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*The Circle of Life​*


Flickr 上 Zahra and Max 的 The Circle of Life


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing shot, they're having a feast down to the bones.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> amazing shot, *they're having a feast down to the bones.*


:lol: :cheers:, 



*serengeti great migration*


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Kilimanjaro mountain, mawenzi peak



Flickr 上 Zahra and Max 的 Mwenzi Peak


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

> Rhinos
> 
> One of the rarest creatures, with only 18 in Ngorogoro, and none in any of the other parks



Flickr 上 Zahra and Max 的 Rhinos


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Zahra and Max 的 Glacier


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Jambiani Beach*

Flickr 上 snowflakegirl 的 Jambiani Beach


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Trees of Serengeti*


Flickr 上 chris.merwe 的 Trees of Serengeti


Flickr 上 chris.merwe 的 Trees of Serengeti



Flickr 上 chris.merwe 的 Umbrella trees (Acacia tortilis)


Flickr 上 chris.merwe 的 Serengeti Trees




Flickr 上 chris.merwe 的 Serengeti HDR


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

*Mbudya Island, Dar es Salaam*




























http://tembeatz.blogspot.com/


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

mbundya island looking great :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*East coast zanzibar*


Flickr 上 Amine. 的 East coast zanzibar


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Amine. 的 Kiwengwa


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Kiwengwa - Zanzibar*



Flickr 上 Eden Viaggi 的 Kiwengwa - Zanzibar



Flickr 上 Eden Viaggi 的 Zanzibar - Tanzania



Flickr 上 Eden Viaggi 的 Prison Island - Zanzibar




Flickr 上 Eden Viaggi 的 Uroa - Zanzibar



Flickr 上 Eden Viaggi 的 Kiwengwa - Zanzibar



Flickr 上 Eden Viaggi 的 Uroa - Zanzibar


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Eden Viaggi 的 Prison Island - Zanzibar


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

I wish I could roll around in the sand on one of these beaches in Zanzibar right about now.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

èđđeůx;92317067 said:


> I wish I could roll around in the sand on one of these beaches in Zanzibar right about now.


:cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

kiligoland said:


> Flickr 上 Eden Viaggi 的 Prison Island - Zanzibar



Cool....:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> Cool....:cheers:


He is slow but sure :lol: :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*


Cratere di Ngorongoro - Tanzania*


Flickr 上 Eden Viaggi 的 Cratere di Ngorongoro - Tanzania


----------



## johnsmith88 (Jun 8, 2012)

Beautiful photo










by hohn Vincent on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

^^^^ great shot:cheers:


Flickr 上 Eden Viaggi 的 Zanzibar - Tanzania



Flickr 上 FreakyLeo 的 Selous


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Eden Viaggi 的 Cratere di Ngorongoro - Tanzania


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

lovely photos Kiligo


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

tanzan said:


> lovely photos Kiligo


:cheers: kama kawa Tanzan


Flickr 上 FreakyLeo 的 Looking for lunch




Flickr 上 FreakyLeo 的 A touch of colour


Flickr 上 FreakyLeo 的 Life on a stick


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Hyatt Regency Dar es Salaam, The Kilimanjaro*​
*Kivukoni Street P.O. Box 9574,
Dar es Salaam, Tanzania
Tel: +255 764 70 1234 Fax: +255 22 212 0777
Email: [email protected]*



> *Hotel Overview
> 
> Hyatt Regency Dar es Salaam, The Kilimanjaro is a modern oasis in the heart of the vibrant city of Dar es Salaam with a superb waterfront location, spectacular views of the harbour and Indian Ocean, and a convenient location near Dar es Salaam International Airport. Dar es Salaam is the economic and commercial hub of Tanzania and the most important port in East Africa.
> 
> ...


*Facade*





























*Reception*









*Diplomatic Suite*









*Royal Suite*















































*Oriental Restaurant*










*The Palm


The Palm – All-day dining restaurantOverlooking the manicured gardens, it is the restaurant of choice for breakfast, business luncheons and dinner, offering lavish buffets and à la carte cuisine.*







































*Infinity pool


Enjoy sunbathing at the pool deck*


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*TANZANIAN MASAI*


Flickr 上 Eden Viaggi 的 Pwani Mchangani - Zanzibar


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Kilimanjaro Sunset*


Flickr 上 Nele en Jan 的 Kilimanjaro Sunset


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

kiligoland said:


> *Leopard watching two lions* can you spot the Leopard ?


Fantastic, incredibly crowded, for one single acacia.


----------



## johnsmith88 (Jun 8, 2012)

*beautiful beach*



kiligoland said:


> Flickr 上 Konstantin Zamkov 的 IMG_7685



What a beautiful beach. well done.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

johnsmith88 said:


> What a beautiful beach. well done.


:cheers:


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

One of my favorite countries in africa. You guys should be proud for having such a beaultiful nation. :drool:


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Tanzania*

One of my favorite of Robyne Jay's Africa collages:yes:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/learnscope/2582612337/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

èđđeůx;92807379 said:


> One of my favorite of Robyne Jay's Africa collages:yes:


thanks Ed for that posting :cheers:




samba_man said:


> One of my favorite countries in africa. You guys should be proud for having such a beaultiful nation. :drool:


:cheers: We the people of Tanzania love Brazil and is our favourite nation, our national football team and some local clubs hire brazilian coach, I would like to visit RIO sometimes and Enjoy samba :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome, really beautiful collage...:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Serengeti, Western Corridor*


Flickr 上 Calle v H 的 Knuckles, Serengeti



Flickr 上 Calle v H 的 Sole Tree



Flickr 上 Calle v H 的 Sunset Mbalageti



Flickr 上 Calle v H 的 Elephant


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Baraza hotel in Zanzibar*



> Baraza resort spa in Zanzibar, is the sort of destination conjured up in only the most majestic of dreams.
> 
> The luxury east African oasis is a 30 villa boutique resort on the south east coast of Zanzibar. The villas are situated along the stretch of Bwejuu beach. The architecture and design of the resort and spa reflects the island’s Arab, Indian and Swahili history.
> 
> It has been lauded by a host of magazines including British Harper’s Bazaar etc. Condé Nast Traveller magazine included the resort’s Bwejuu beach in it’s list of the top 30 island beaches in the world.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Skulls at Serengeti Serena Safari Lodge - Serengeti National Park safari - Tanzania, Africa*


Flickr 上 David Berkowitz 的 Skulls at Serengeti Serena Safari Lodge - Serengeti National Park safari - Tanzania, Africa


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*road to southern highlands*


Flickr 上 mwanasimba 的 Road between Iringa and Mikumi


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*
Lake Natron *

Flickr 上 Marc Veraart 的 Lake Natron


Flickr 上 Marc Veraart 的 Lake Natron e.o



Flickr 上 Marc Veraart 的 Lake Natron e.o



Flickr 上 Marc Veraart 的 Lake Natron e.o




Flickr 上 Marc Veraart 的 Lake Natron




Flickr 上 Marc Veraart 的 Lake Natron e.o



Flickr 上 Marc Veraart 的 Lake Natron e.o




Flickr 上 Marc Veraart 的 Lake Natron


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Flamingo & Hyena in N'Gorongoro*



Flickr 上 Cchrissy55 的 Flamingo & Hyena in N'Gorongoro


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Fisherman's boats at Paje beach, Zanzibar*


Flickr 上 Lhotse 的 Zanzibar, Paje Beach TZ754


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Lhotse 的 Zanzibar, Paje Beach TZ848


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*kilimanjaro*


Flickr 上 Lhotse 的 Kilimanjaro, Rebmann Glacier TZ226


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

> Dolphins passsing by
> While surfacing after a dive, a school of bottlenose dolphins passed below us. One of them with a baby dolphin. We could hear their chatter before we saw them and long after they had disappeared out of our sphere of visibility




Flickr 上 Lars Plougmann 的 Dolphins passsing by


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Cchrissy55 的 Maasai boma's in N'Gorongoro.






Flickr 上 Cchrissy55 的 Giraffes..View large


Flickr 上 Cchrissy55 的 The Hills are Alive..


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

kiligoland said:


> *kilimanjaro*
> 
> 
> Flickr 上 Lhotse 的 Kilimanjaro, Rebmann Glacier TZ226


lovely shot...:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> lovely shot...:cheers:


:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Landscape view of N'Gorongoro*

Flickr 上 Cchrissy55 的 Landscape view of N'Gorongoro


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*N'Gorongoro Crater*


Flickr 上 Cchrissy55 的 Buffalo kiss



Flickr 上 Cchrissy55 的 Odd one out..


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*IN THE CRATER*


Flickr 上 Cchrissy55 的 2 RHINOS


Flickr 上 Cchrissy55 的 Rhino


Flickr 上 Cchrissy55 的 Elephants in the Crater......


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*BIRDS*


Flickr 上 Cchrissy55 的 What is it?? Please look at note! Thanks



Flickr 上 Cchrissy55 的 Red Beaks


----------



## johnsmith88 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re:*



GLASS_CONSULTANT_TR said:


> Look at this gilrs :eek2::eek2:


Beautiful girls, amazing landscape. Unique place. Tanzania really a nice country.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

johnsmith88 said:


> Beautiful girls, amazing landscape. Unique place. Tanzania really a nice country.


 thanks john, welcome to Tanzania:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

ZANZIBAR DREAM BEACH


Flickr 上 Scott & Pauline 的 Dream Beach


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Zanzibar, Paje Beach *


Flickr 上 Lhotse 的 Zanzibar, Paje Beach TZ882



Flickr 上 Lhotse 的 Zanzibar, Paje Beach TZ762


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Serengeti Balloons*


Flickr 上 guzzloid 的 Balloon Landing



Flickr 上 guzzloid 的 Serengeti Balloons


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

> Tarangire National Park is the sixth largest national park in Tanzania after Ruaha, Serengeti, Mikumi, Katavi and Mkomazi. The name of the park originates from the Tarangire river that crosses through the park, being the only source of water for wild animals during dry seasons. During the dry season thousands of animals migrate to the Tarangire National Park from Manyara.
> 
> It lies a little distance to the south east of Lake Manyara and covers an area of approximately 2,850 square kilometers(1,100 square miles.) The landscape and vegetation is incredibly diverse with a mix that is not found anywhere else in the northern safari circuit. The hilly landscape is dotted with vast numbers of Baobab trees, dense bush and high grasses



Flickr 上 needhamp 的 Tarangire-275.JPG



Flickr 上 needhamp 的 Tarangire-274.JPG



Flickr 上 needhamp 的 Tarangire-263.JPG


Flickr 上 needhamp 的 Tarangire-219.JPG


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

> *Tanzania Serengeti - the intruder
> 
> The girls : ' leave us alone, it's nap time ! '
> 
> ...





Flickr 上 Mr~Poussnik 的 Tanzania Serengeti - the intruder


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Tanzania Serengeti - Out of the pond

Flickr 上 Mr~Poussnik 的 Tanzania Serengeti - Out of the pond


----------



## alama (Feb 26, 2010)

You're doing a great job here, Kiligo!!

Keep it up!


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

alama said:


> You're doing a great job here, Kiligo!!
> 
> Keep it up!


Thank you bro :cheers:


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

alama said:


> You're doing a great job here, Kiligo!!
> 
> Keep it up!


Fantastic job...big Up bro!


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

tanzan said:


> Fantastic job...big Up bro!


:cheers: kama kawa mkuu 


Lovely picnic spot


Flickr 上 Kev Purcell 的 Lovely picnic spot...



Flickr 上 Kev Purcell 的 Dad and Myself just before being attacked by hippos


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Mount Meru*


Flickr 上 Kev Purcell 的 Mount Meru



Flickr 上 Kev Purcell 的 Kilimanjaro and the African plain


Flickr 上 Kev Purcell 的 Mount Kilimanjaro


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

I love these savannah sceneries, they have some monumentality, like they're designed by someone :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

PRIMEVAL said:


> I love these savannah sceneries, they have some monumentality, like they're designed by someone :cheers:


:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 sambukot 的 serengeti-68


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

kiligoland said:


> Flickr 上 emarone 的 Up and Over


I like this photo.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

tanzan said:


> I like this photo.


same here :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*ZEBRA*


Flickr 上 emarone 的 Mid-day Break



Flickr 上 emarone 的 Zebra Kisses



Flickr 上 emarone 的 Not Young for Long


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Stealth*


Flickr 上 emarone 的 Stealth


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

^^ Nice Catch...!


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

firoz bharmal said:


> ^^ Nice Catch...!


:cheers: love that shot


----------



## alymariephotography (Jul 19, 2012)

An amazing thread.. like your all post.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

alymariephotography said:


> An amazing thread.. like your all post.


 thank you very much :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

> *Ngorongoro Crater*
> View of the crater floor and Lake Magadi from the south rim.



Flickr 上 emarone 的 Ngorongoro Crater


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing wildlife photos...:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Seaweed farm, Paje beach, Zanzibar*


Flickr 上 Lhotse 的 Zanzibar, Paje Beach TZ882

*
Beach near Paje*


Flickr 上 Carel Ris 的 Beach near Paje


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Carel Ris 的 Beach near Paje


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 stephen sakulsky 的 58_SMS_TANZSOCCER_0309_SMS4135



Flickr 上 stephen sakulsky 的 SMS_TANZSOCCER_0309_SMS1773



Flickr 上 stephen sakulsky 的 SMS_TANZSOCCER_0309_SMS4146



Flickr 上 stephen sakulsky 的 54_SMS_TANZSOCCER_0309_SMS1646



Flickr 上 stephen sakulsky 的 SMS_TANZSOCCER_0309_SMS4129



Flickr 上 stephen sakulsky 的 53_SMS_TANZSOCCER_0309_SMS1642



Flickr 上 stephen sakulsky 的 SMS_TANZSOCCER_0309_SMS4120



Flickr 上 stephen sakulsky 的 57_SMS_TANZSOCCER_0309_SMS4116



Flickr 上 stephen sakulsky 的 52_SMS_TANZSOCCER_0309_SMS4100


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Great Migration*



> Thousands of wildebeest and zebra making their way across the Serengeti.





Great Migration by emarone, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Mnemba Island, Zanzibar*


Waiting... Mnemba Island, Zanzibar by aaronvonhagen, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Lodge Grounds - Ngorongoro Crater*


Lodge Grounds - Ngorongoro Crater by aaronvonhagen, on Flickr

*The Crater Floor - Ngorongoro Crater*

The Crater Floor - Ngorongoro Crater by aaronvonhagen, on Flickr


----------



## NewComer98 (Dec 29, 2011)

:cheers: Nice pictures


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

NewComer98 said:


> :cheers: Nice pictures


:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 aaronvonhagen 的 Elephant - Ngorongoro Crater


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 TS Elliott 的 Elephants Warily Watch a Pair of Lions


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Chunguza 的 Lunch in Serengeti Dec 05



Flickr 上 moosehammer01 的 Zanzibar beach


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Sunset Ngorongoro Crater*

Flickr 上 TS Elliott 的 Sunset Ngorongoro Crater


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 TS Elliott 的 Rain Comes to the Serengeti


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 TS Elliott 的 Eagle


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Mnemba island*


Flickr 上 al-iksir 的 Mnemba island


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 al-iksir 的 Paje beach


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome...:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> awesome...:cheers:


:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*DAR ES SALAAM*


Flickr 上 sfxdonutz 的未命名相片


Flickr 上 sfxdonutz 的未命名相片




Flickr 上 sfxdonutz 的 Bongoyo Island


Flickr 上 sfxdonutz 的 Beautiful day!



Flickr 上 sfxdonutz 的 Bongoyo Island


Flickr 上 sfxdonutz 的 Bongoyo Island


Flickr 上 sfxdonutz 的 Fishing


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful images...:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> beautiful images...:cheers:


:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*NUNGWI ZANZIBAR*


Nungwi, Zanzibar by falchisara, on Flickr




Zanzibar, l`isola che non c`e` by falchisara, on Flickr



Zanzibar, l`isola che non c`e` by falchisara, on Flickr


Zanzibar, l`isola che non c`e` by falchisara, on Flickr


Zanzibar, l`isola che non c`e` by falchisara, on Flickr


Nungwi, Zanzibar by falchisara, on Flickr



Nungwi, Zanzibar by falchisara, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Waterbuck



Flickr 上 nixgab 的 Waterbuck


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 nixgab 的 Zebra at dawn


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

gorgeous Zanzibar beach photos...:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> gorgeous Zanzibar beach photos...:cheers:


:cheers:  glad you enjoyed


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 nixgab 的未命名相片


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 nixgab 的 Plane ride to Mahale


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 nixgab 的 Up and away


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 nixgab 的未命名相片


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

^^Simply amazing


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

lady gaga said:


> ^^Simply amazing


THANKS LG, Please visit more friquently :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 nixgab 的未命名相片



Flickr 上 kama007 的 Tarangire National Park


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 kama007 的 Masai Giraffe



Flickr 上 kama007 的 Zebras


Flickr 上 kama007 的 Malibu Stork


Flickr 上 kama007 的 Hartebeest



Flickr 上 kama007 的 Kudu


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

I hope Tanzania NEVER loses its wildlife. In Mozambique they're trying to recuperate the lost wildlife and parks, I think that's a good measure


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Andre_Filipe said:


> I hope Tanzania NEVER loses its wildlife. In Mozambique they're trying to recuperate the lost wildlife and parks, I think that's a good measure


We should protect our wildlife for future generations  keep protecting Mozambique wildlife too :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 nixgab 的 Dawn in the Serengeti


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 AMRimages 的 Paje Beach


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*ZANZIBAR*


Flickr 上 Paka Adventures 的 Dine on the beach



Flickr 上 Paka Adventures 的 Dine under the stars



Flickr 上 Paka Adventures 的 Mtoni Marine - Beach



Flickr 上 Paka Adventures 的 Beach Dining


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Zanzibar's Sports Cafe*


Flickr 上 Paka Adventures 的 Zanzibar's Sports Cafe


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Serengeti_Camp*


Flickr 上 Paka Adventures 的 Serengeti_Camp_200810_0377



Flickr 上 Paka Adventures 的 Serengeti_Camp_200810_0357



Flickr 上 Paka Adventures 的 Serengeti_Camp_200810_0360


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the beautiful updates Kiligoland...:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> thanks for the beautiful updates Kiligoland...:cheers:


you are welcome linguine :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Paka Adventures 的 Crater Forest Tented Camp06


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Paka Adventures 的 Jangwani


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Crater Forest Tented Camp*


Flickr 上 Paka Adventures 的 Crater Forest Tented Camp04


Flickr 上 Paka Adventures 的 Crater Forest Tented Camp01


Flickr 上 Paka Adventures 的 Crater Forest Tented Camp09


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*MT KILIMANJARO*


Sunrise at Summit of Kilimanjaro by wandernlust, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful sunrise...:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*MT KILIMANJARO*


Sunrise at Summit of Kilimanjaro by wandernlust, on Flickr





Linguine said:


> beautiful sunrise...:cheers:


 :cheers:





derrickthomas said:


> Oh... i have no words to describe your work.. its just "WOW"....:banana:


thank you :banana:  :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 sextant 的 IMG_2137


----------



## woenvlgo (Sep 17, 2012)

Really is a great thread,Awesome!!!


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*SERENGETI PLAINS​*

IMG_2540 by sextant, on Flickr




IMG_2637 by sextant, on Flickr



IMG_2331 by sextant, on Flickr




IMG_2154 by sextant, on Flickr



IMG_2307 by sextant, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Great photos anam :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

IMG_2980 by sextant, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Giraffe on the Serengeti*​


Flickr 上 sextant 的 IMG_1712




Flickr 上 sextant 的 IMG_1445


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ronaldm1/7739560816/sizes/o/in/photostream/

*
Mnemba Island​*


> *Mnemba Island is a single small island located about 2 km off the northeast coast of Unguja, the largest island of the Zanzibar Archipelago, Tanzania, opposite Matemwe Beach. It is roughly triangular in shape, about 500 m in diameter and about 1.5 km in circumference. It is surrounded by an oval reef seven by four kilometres in extent. These reefs have been declared a Marine Conservation area. Mnemba Island and its reef are sometimes called Mnemba Atoll which is incorrect because an atoll is an island that encircles a lagoon, which is not the case for Mnemba Island*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

incredibly gorgeous island....:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> incredibly gorgeous island....:cheers:


 :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*MATEMA BEACH TANZANIA​*

Flickr 上 remko4x4 的 Matema Beach 2004 zomer 1 (49)



Flickr 上 remko4x4 的 Lake Malawi 2004 zomer 1 (48)


Flickr 上 remko4x4 的 Lake Malawi 2004 zomer 1 (47)


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*MT KILIMANJARO*


Flickr 上 PicHunting 的 Mount Kilimanjaro


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 sextant 的 IMG_2124


----------



## NewComer98 (Dec 29, 2011)

Mount Kilimanjaro looks great. :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

NewComer98 said:


> Mount Kilimanjaro looks great. :cheers:


:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Serengeti Migration Camp, Serengeti National Park, Tanzania*​


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Serengeti Migration Camp, Serengeti National Park, Tanzania



Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Serengeti Migration Camp, Serengeti National Park, Tanzania


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Serengeti Migration Camp, Serengeti National Park, Tanzania




Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Serengeti Migration Camp, Serengeti National Park, Tanzania



Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Serengeti Migration Camp, Serengeti National Park, Tanzania


----------



## applerer (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful country!


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

applerer said:


> Beautiful country!


:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Daraja la Mungu (Bridge of God)​*


> *Southern Highlands, Tanzania. It is estimated that this natural bridge was formed around 1800 million years ago as water flowed through cooling lava from nearby Rungwe volcano*


.



Flickr 上 IlseMwanza 的 4. Daraja la Mungu "bridge of god"


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

Que hermoso que es Tanzania, tienen un bello pais.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Lake Chala​*


> *Crater lake on the Eastern slope of Mt Kilimanjaro*



Flickr 上 Kiliweb 的 Lake Chala



Flickr 上 Kiliweb 的 Lake Chala



Flickr 上 Kiliweb 的 Lake Chala 2004


----------



## e.base (Mar 13, 2012)

kiligoland said:


> Flickr 上 Emmepi79 的 Blue Paradise


Yangu macho tu eeeh! Damn..


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

e.base said:


> Yangu macho tu eeeh! Damn..


:lol:， mkuu hii picha iumeitoa mbali, ila una jicho mkuu :cheers:


----------



## e.base (Mar 13, 2012)

hahahah nilikuwa naangalia kwanzia page ya kwanza..ndo nikaiona haha, inaonekana wavuvi hapo kwenye mtumbwi wanapata kuosha macho kichizi na hivi vimwana kila siku.


----------



## sewaapt (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice pictures

_____________
Jakarta Homestay


----------



## Fenix1981 (Dec 23, 2006)

Cool pictures!


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

sewaapt said:


> Nice pictures
> 
> _____________
> Jakarta Homestay





Fenix1981 said:


> Cool pictures!


thanks guys, gl;ad you enjoy the photos, more coming


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

e.base said:


> Yangu macho tu eeeh! Damn..


*MORE Blue Paradise in Zanzibar* 


Flickr 上 Emmepi79 的 Blue Paradise in Zanzibar



Flickr 上 Emmepi79 的 Blue Paradise



Flickr 上 Emmepi79 的 Blue Paradise in Zanzibar


Flickr 上 Emmepi79 的 Blue Paradise in Zanzibar



Flickr 上 Emmepi79 的 Blue Paradise


----------



## e.base (Mar 13, 2012)

Asante sana kwa kuniosha macho mchana huu..:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

e.base said:


> Asante sana kwa kuniosha macho mchana huu..:cheers:


:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 barbara.hermans 的 Tanzania 2010


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*mini and maxi*:lol:


Flickr 上 barbara.hermans 的 Tanzania 2010


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 sixthofdecember 的 Tanzania's coast


----------



## tanzan (Apr 28, 2010)

kiligoland said:


> Flickr 上 sixthofdecember 的 Tanzania's coast



hapa Kigamboni, Dar es Salaam...beautiful


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

tanzan said:


> hapa Kigamboni, Dar es Salaam...beautiful


:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 sixthofdecember 的 and my last lion(ess)



Flickr 上 sixthofdecember 的 lion family



Flickr 上 sixthofdecember 的 Ngorogongo lioness



Flickr 上 sixthofdecember 的 my very first lion


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Jason Wharam 的 Seeing Stripes


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 cvickio 的 Dar Es Salaam Harbor


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Sanje Falls by cvickio, on Flickr


----------



## e.base (Mar 13, 2012)

^^^ Udzungwa National Park..:banana: :banana: mwana asante kwa kudiversify picha..watu wengi wanajua Serengeti, na Ngorongoro tu.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Mount Kilimanjaro and Mount Meru*


Flickr 上 Dunia Duara 的 Mount Kilimanjaro and Mount Meru


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

e.base said:


> ^^^ Udzungwa National Park..:banana: :banana: mwana asante kwa kudiversify picha..watu wengi wanajua Serengeti, na Ngorongoro tu.


:cheers: kama kawa mkuu


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*MIKUMI​*

Flickr 上 Laila___ 的 Mikumi


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Sunny day in stone town​*

Flickr 上 Laila___ 的 Sunny day in stone town


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful and rustic scenery....:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> beautiful and rustic scenery....:cheers:


:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Laila___ 的 Mjimwema


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*LAKE VICTORIA SAANANE ISLANDS IN MWANZA*


Flickr 上 carolsarahnewman 的 saanane island


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 jieming_z 的 Highway T17


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

incredible....:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> incredible....:cheers:


:cheers:

*Kisima Ngeda Camp, Tanzania​*


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Kisima Ngeda Camp, Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Serengeti Sopa Lodge, Serengeti, Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Serengeti Sopa Lodge, Serengeti, Tanzania



Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Serengeti Sopa Lodge, Serengeti, Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Rhotia Valley Tented Camp, Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Tarangire river and drinking buffaloes*



Flickr 上 RobKeul 的 Tarangire river and drinking buffaloes


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*ZANZIBAR*



Flickr 上 Nadia_Th 的未命名相片




Flickr 上 sarahquettawala 的 Blue


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful beach....:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> beautiful beach....:cheers:


:cheers:


Flickr 上 Laila___ 的 Half football,half swimming


----------



## MG|Loznica| (Jun 17, 2012)

Ahhh, so beautiful beaches you have


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

MG|Loznica| said:


> Ahhh, so beautiful beaches you have


 :cheers:


*DAR ES SALAAM*​


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Ngorongoro, landscape with rhinos*


Flickr 上 antonio ciufo 的 Ngorongoro, landscape with rhinos


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

_*Zebras in Ngorongoro crater*_



Flickr 上 antonio ciufo 的 Zebras in Ngorongoro crater


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 miegoreng 的 Dolphins


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 miegoreng 的 DSC_0034.jpg


----------



## e.base (Mar 13, 2012)

Beautiful :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

e.base said:


> Beautiful :cheers:


:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*


Olduvai Gorge

Click to expand...

*



> *Olduvai Gorge is a steep-sided ravine in the Great Rift Valley that stretches through eastern Africa. It is in the eastern Serengeti Plains in northern Tanzania and is about 48 km (30 mi) long. It is located 45 km (28 mi) from the Laetoli archaeological site. The name is a misspelling of Oldupai Gorge, which was adopted as the official name in 2005. Oldupai is the Maasai word for the wild sisal plant Sansevieria ehrenbergii, which grows in the gorge.[1]
> 
> Olduvai Gorge is one of the most important paleoanthropological sites in the world and has been instrumental in furthering the understanding of early human evolution. This site was occupied by **** habilis approximately 1.9 million years ago, Paranthropus boisei 1.8 million years ago, and **** erectus 1.2 million years ago. **** sapiens is dated to have occupied the site 17,000 years ago.
> 
> This site is also significant in showing increased developmental and social complexities in hominins. Evidence of this is shown in the production and use of stone tools, which indicates the increase in cognitive capacities. Evidence also indicates the practices of both scavenging and hunting, which are highlighted by the evidence of gnaw marks predating cut marks, and comparisons on percentages of meat versus plant in the early hominid diet. Furthermore, the collection of tools and animal remains in a central area is evidence of increases in social interaction and communal activity*


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olduvai_Gorge


Flickr 上 Scott Holcomb 的 Serengeti-Olduvai Gorge Overlook




Flickr 上 miegoreng 的 DSC_0062.jpg


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 jheslinga 的 kitulo national park 2


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Edit


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Weruweru River Lodge




































































































http://www.weruweruriverlodge.com/


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Tazara partnering with South Africa on special tourist trains*




> Tanzania and Zambia Railway (Tazara) is cooperating with the government of South Africa to bring in Tanzania tourists from South Africa by using special tourist trains. This cooperation will improve tourism and the government will get revenue and boost economic growth.
> 
> Speaking to reporters in Dar es Salaam yesterday, Tazara deputy managing director Damas Ndumbalo said the government through the Ministry of Natural Resources and Tourism would benefit from this cooperation because it would get a substantial amount of revenue.
> 
> ...




*MORE ABOUT THESE TRAINS*
*

Rovos Rail Cape Town to Dar es Salaam:*
























> *Rovos Rail’s luxury train The Pride of Africa runs between Cape Town and Dar es Salaam several times annually.* This 14-day private rail tour stretches across South Africa and Botswana, touches Zimbabwe at Victoria Falls, and crosses Zambia to Tanzania. From Kimberley’s diamonds to a deluxe South Africa game lodge, from the very British Victoria Falls Hotel to Africa’s Great Rift Valley, every day is unique. One highlight: a two-night stay at the five-star Tau Game Lodge with many game drives. Combine with the Blue Train, another South African luxury train, for a unique view of the African subcontinent’s diverse, spectacular scenery.
> 
> http://www.irtsociety.com/tours.php?region_id=5


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 jheslinga 的 stork on branch


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Lake Manyara National Park*



Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Lake Manyara National Park, TanzaniaLake Manyara National Park, Tanzania


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fantastic landscape and wildlife photos....:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> fantastic landscape and wildlife photos....:cheers:


Thank you for visiting linguine :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 peo pea 的 tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

tanzania by peo pea, on Flickr


----------



## Mtemi (Oct 25, 2012)

Picha nzuri sana kiligo..kazi njema mkuu..


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Mtemi said:


> Picha nzuri sana kiligo..kazi njema mkuu..


 :cheers: asante sana kaka, karibu sana na tembelea mara kwa mara :cheers:


----------



## Mtemi (Oct 25, 2012)

kiligoland said:


> :cheers: asante sana kaka, karibu sana na tembelea mara kwa mara :cheers:


 Haya mkuu, mimi kila siku na visit hapa, sema ile username yangu e.base wameifungia kwa week mbili ndo natumia hii mpya haha..si unajua kiubishi ubishi. :lol:


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

kiligoland said:


> *TANZANIA BEACHES*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers: ..bahari hapo imetulia vizuri sana.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Rain Drops said:


> ooh poa..hiyo hyatt kweli si ya wote, amakweli maisha vidole..hatulingani


:lol:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 cvickio 的 An ugly bird


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 cvickio 的 Mt. Meru


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

kiligoland said:


> Colorful Ngorongoro sunrise by Zé Eduardo..., on Flickr


Love it :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 peo pea 的 tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 cvickio 的 A happy warthog



Flickr 上 cvickio 的 Mom and baby


Flickr 上 cvickio 的 There's something on your head


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Arni J.M. 的 Zanzibar, palm trees by the beach


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great pics...:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> great pics...:cheers:


Thanks linguine :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 peo pea 的 tanzania


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

kiligoland said:


> *Zanzibar, Tanzania*
> 
> 
> Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Zanzibar, Tanzania


:|:bow:


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

kiligoland said:


> Flickr 上 luthi 的 African Sunset


Yaani hizi picha nazipenda zote..naweza nikaquote zote sema nachagua noma noma..kazi nzuri sana mwanangu. :cheers1:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Rain Drops said:


> Yaani hizi picha nazipenda zote..naweza nikaquote zote sema nachagua noma noma..kazi nzuri sana mwanangu. :cheers1:


:cheers:， glad you enjoy the photos bro.


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

kiligoland;88493361
[URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/cjbphotos1/5541106107/" said:


> [/URL]
> Flickr 上 cjbphotos1 的 Flamingos, Tanzania


:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Rain Drops said:


> :cheers:


:cheers: 


*NGORONGORO CRATER​*


Flickr 上 daniovertherainbow 的 The Crater, Tanzania.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Osse Greca Sinare 的 Slipways, Dar es Salaam


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 peo pea 的 tanzania


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

kiligoland said:


> *LAKE MANYARA*
> 
> 
> Flickr 上 EBoechat 的 130 Trip Tanzania Part I (7)


 
ebwanaeeh!! yaani hapo swadata kabisa sema aangalie kamera basi au ndo pozi?


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Rain Drops said:


> ebwanaeeh!! yaani hapo swadata kabisa sema aangalie kamera basi au ndo pozi?


:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*CHANGUU PRIVATE ISLAND PARADISE (PRISON ISLAND)*



> The Indian ocean has for the last two thousand years, been a busy trading route propelled by the northeast monsoon. Every year, between December and march, hundreds of dhows loaded with passenger and commodities called in at the port of Zanzibar. These visit , however, didnt bring just people. goods, and news , but they were also potential transmitter of diseases from all over Asia. Thats why the Zanzibar Government decided to abandon the idea of using Chaanguu island as a prison, despite the project having being completed. Instead it was decided to use Changuu as a quarantine station for the whole of British dependencies in east Africa. Thus the large building initially projected as a jail was never used as such and was instead used as a hospital to the accommodate quarantined people




Flickr 上 Shahnoor Shawon ( শাহ্*নূর শা 的 A shore from my dreams~


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*THE KILIMANJARO mawenzi peak 4600 mètres d'altitude *​



> Kilimanjaro, with its three volcanic cones, Kibo, Mawenzi, and Shira, is a dormant volcanic mountain in Kilimanjaro National Park, Tanzania. It is the highest mountain in Africa and the highest free-standing mountain in the World at 5,895 metres or 19,341 feet above sea level (the Uhuru Peak/Kibo Peak).[4]


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Kilimanjaro


Flickr 上 marcgregor 的 Mawen_01


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*NEAR DAR ES SALAAM*


Tanzania from the AirDSC_0737 by shundi, on Flickr




Tanzania from the Air DSC_0731 by shundi, on Flickr



Tanzania from the Air DSC_0734 by shundi, on Flickr


Tanzania from the Air DSC_0736 by shundi, on Flickr



Tanzania from the Air DSC_0733 by shundi, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 peo pea 的 tanzania


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

italiano_pellicano said:


> nice pics


:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*LAKE NATRON*



> *Lake Natron is a salt lake located in northern Tanzania,in the eastern branch of the East African Rift. The lake is fed by the Southern Ewaso Ng'iro River and also by mineral-rich hot springs. It is quite shallow, less than three meters (10 feet) deep, and varies in width depending on its water level, which changes due to high levels of evaporation, leaving concentrations of salt and other minerals, notably sodium carbonate (natron). The surrounding country is dry and receives irregular seasonal rainfall. The lake falls within the Lake Natron Basin Wetlands of International Importance Ramsar Site. Temperatures in the lake can reach 50 degrees Celsius (120 degrees Fahrenheit), and depending on rainfall, the alkalinity can reach a pH of 9 to 10.5 (almost as alkaline as ammonia).*



Flickr 上 PicHunting 的 Flamingoes at Lake Natron​



Flickr 上 kelli&michael 的 Lake Natron and volcano


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

wow!....:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> wow!....:cheers:


:cheers1:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 peo pea 的 Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Rikko77 的 Kili among clouds


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Bismarck's Rock in Lake Victoria*​

Flickr 上 Pat's Pics36 的 Bismarck's Rock in Lake Victoria


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

about bloody time we say something else other than :
1) Blue Sea and Beaches/XZanzibar
2)Endless grassland/Sergengeti 
3) animals animals 

Can we PLEASE see something other than 90 pages of the above three??

Like - Hmm lemme see 
Lake Victoria, and Lake Tanganyika - massive truesly unique bodies of fresh water!!!


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Marsupalami said:


> about bloody time we say something else other than :
> 1) Blue Sea and Beaches/XZanzibar
> 2)Endless grassland/Sergengeti
> 3) animals animals
> ...


 you got it  coming soon, thank you for the tip


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*MAASAI BOMA*​

Flickr 上 mloufrost 的 09_bomis_7025.jpg


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 mloufrost 的 08_farming_7003.jpg


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Central Tanzania*



Central Tanzania by smekkie74, on Flickr​


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Asante sana..kweli umeleta varierty nyingine sasa..usisahau pia mikoa mingine kama Kagera, Tanga etc, huwa zina picha nzuri sema hazijulikani sana kwa nje aka hawavumi lakini wamo


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

magnificent images....:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Rain Drops said:


> Asante sana..kweli umeleta varierty nyingine sasa..usisahau pia mikoa mingine kama Kagera, Tanga etc, huwa zina picha nzuri sema hazijulikani sana kwa nje aka hawavumi lakini wamo


kama kawa mkuu :cheers:




Linguine said:


> magnificent images....:cheers:


:cheers: :banana:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*MV Liemba in lake Tanganyika*​
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MV_Liemba




> *The MV Liemba, formerly the Graf Goetzen or Graf von Goetzen[a], is a passenger and cargo ferry that runs along the eastern shore of Lake Tanganyika. *She is operated by the Marine Services Company Limited of Tanzania[1] and operates between the ports of Kigoma, Tanzania and Mpulungu, Zambia with numerous stops to pick up and set down passengers in between.
> 
> *Graf von Goetzen was built in 1913 in Germany, and was one of three vessels operated by the German Empire to control Lake Tanganyika during the early part of the First World War. Her master had her scuttled on 26 July 1916 off the mouth of the Malagarasi River during the German retreat from the town of Kigoma. In 1924 a British Royal Navy salvage team raised her and in 1927 she was recommissioned as the Liemba*.* The Liemba is the last vessel of the Kaiserlich Marine still actively sailing anywhere in the world.*
> 
> The ship was the inspiration for the German gunboat Luisa in C. S. Forester's 1935 novel The African Queen, and John Huston's subsequent film version. Giles Foden later retold the story of her sinking in his book Mimi and Toutou Go Forth: The Bizarre Battle for Lake Tanganyika.[2] In 1992 the ship featured in the BBC Television travel series Pole to Pole and Michael Palin stayed in one of her cabins. A feature documentary film on the ship Liemba, narrated by Chiwoniso Maraire, was released in 2010 by Breadbox Productions in the US.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*MWANZA*


Flickr 上 Gizmo Bunny 的 Lake Victoria, Mwanza, Tanzania



Flickr 上 Gizmo Bunny 的 Bismarck Rock, Mwanza, Tanzania


Flickr 上 Gizmo Bunny 的 Villa, Capri Point, Mwanza, Tanzania


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

wow, beautiful photos and great balancing act on the big rock in the second to the last pic.:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> wow, beautiful photos and great balancing act on the big rock in the second to the last pic.:cheers:


 :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*MUFINDI IRINGA*


Flickr 上 paulshaffner 的 mufindi_cottage



Flickr 上 paulshaffner 的 kisolanza_cottage1


Flickr 上 paulshaffner 的 ngozi_camp




Flickr 上 paulshaffner 的 ibofwe_climbing



Flickr 上 paulshaffner 的 kigo_rainbow


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*MATEMA BEACH LAKE NYASA*



Flickr 上 paulshaffner 的 matema_beach



Flickr 上 paulshaffner 的 matema_reading


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*itona_fields*



> *
> In the Mufindi Highlands, tea is grown on the ridges, where mist and rain encourage the plants almost every day year-round*




Flickr 上 paulshaffner 的 itona_fields




Flickr 上 paulshaffner 的 ibofwe_view


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*ARUSHA*

*The Arusha Hotel,*


Flickr 上 X_Tan 的 The Arusha Hotel, Tanzania



Flickr 上 X_Tan 的 The Arusha Hotel, Tanzania



Flickr 上 X_Tan 的 The Arusha Hotel, Tanzania



Flickr 上 X_Tan 的 The Arusha Hotel, Tanzania


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

awesome pics ..


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Dr.Luay said:


> awesome pics ..


:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*
Ngorongoro Crater*


Flickr 上 X_Tan 的 Ngorongoro Crater, Tanzania



Flickr 上 X_Tan 的 Ngorongoro Crater, Tanzania



Flickr 上 X_Tan 的 Ngorongoro Crater, Tanzania


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Udzungwa National Park.*


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Lake Manyara*


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

> *Igamba Falls
> 
> 
> Igamba Falls on the Malagarasi River, Tanzania.*




Flickr 上 friel 的 Igamba Falls


*Riverbed near Igamba Falls​*

Flickr 上 friel 的 Riverbed near Igamba Falls


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*DAR ES SALAAM*


Flickr 上 sixthofdecember 的 Dar es Salaam


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Rain Drops said:


>



lovely...:cheers:


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 sixthofdecember 的 Ngorongoro waterhole


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*SINGIDA *


Flickr 上 Baba Mdogo 的 Singida rocks


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*LOCAL WEAR (KANGA)*


Flickr 上 *NinaMalina* 的 Colors of kanga



Flickr 上 *NinaMalina* 的 Looking for seashells


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^very nice, colorful "local wear"...:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> ^^very nice, colorful "local wear"...:cheers:


:cheers: colorful indeed :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*BANK NOTE*


Flickr 上 *NinaMalina* 的 Tanzanian Money - 500 TSH


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

picha nzuri sana kiligo


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Rain Drops said:


> picha nzuri sana kiligo


:cheers:  kama kawa mkuu



*Massai Jewellery​*


Flickr 上 *NinaMalina* 的 Massai Jewellery



Flickr 上 *NinaMalina* 的 Massai Jewellery



Flickr 上 *NinaMalina* 的 Massai Jewellery



Flickr 上 *NinaMalina* 的 Massai Jewellery



Flickr 上 *NinaMalina* 的 Massai Jewellery



Flickr 上 *NinaMalina* 的 Massai Jewellery


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*BAOBABS*


Flickr 上 *NinaMalina* 的 Baobas


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Zanzibar - Kiwenga beach*



Zanzibar - Kiwenga beach by Alessandro Tripodi, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Infinity Pool at Serena Hotel Lake Manyara*


Flickr 上 J Chau 的 Infinity Pool at Serena Hotel Lake Manyara



Flickr 上 J Chau 的 DSC_2685



Flickr 上 J Chau 的 DSC_2681


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

more pictures from Infinity Pool, Serena Lounge, Lake Manyara.


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

wow! nice land! good job!

i think the title will be much better if be applied to shenzhen, i mean what thai has been through is just like the personality of the thai people---moderate peaceful, 
there is no revolution, no big social unrest happened in this country, things changed but in a very peaceful pace, different from that in china which is like very up and then very down, and very up again, especially in shenzhen everything dramatically changed compared to what it used to be.
i think that is more like a story than that in thai if what we are talking about is skyscraper


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

jutinyoung said:


> wow! nice land! good job!
> 
> i think the title will be much better if be applied to shenzhen, i mean what thai has been through is just like the personality of the *thai* people---moderate peaceful,
> there is no revolution, no big social unrest happened in this country, things changed but in a very peaceful pace, different from that in china which is like very up and then very down, and very up again, especially in shenzhen everything dramatically changed compared to what it used to be.
> i think that is more like a story than that in thai if what we are talking about is skyscraper


是不是看错了，这是*坦桑尼亚*（TANZANIA)不是*泰国*(THAILAND)，对吧


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Swiv 的 missing out on a different perspective


*ARUSHA TANZANIA*


Flickr 上 Dia khalil 的 Arusha_Panorama


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*NORTHERN TANZANIA*


Flickr 上 Dia khalil 的 Tanzania Street Life-22 {Mount Mero HDR1}



Flickr 上 Dia khalil 的 Kalminjaro Mountain- HDR


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Zebra + Impala*


Flickr 上 Aaron Van Luven 的 Zebra + Impala




Flickr 上 Aaron Van Luven 的 Taxi


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

:lol: Not a banana tree




Flickr 上 *NinaMalina* 的 Banana Tree


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the great photos kiligoland, and Happy New Year!...:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> thanks for the great photos kiligoland, and Happy New Year!...:cheers:


Thank you linguine, happy new year to you too  :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*READING THE MENU* :lol:



Flickr 上 Swiv 的 looking for lunch


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Tarangire National Park*


Flickr 上 Dia khalil 的 Wild Life Safari-1


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Street Scene in Dar es Salaam, Tanzania*


Flickr 上 David.Dorey 的 20100927_161858


Flickr 上 David.Dorey 的 20100930_173630


Flickr 上 David.Dorey 的 20101001_184855 (2)


Flickr 上 David.Dorey 的 20101001_184855 (1)


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Mikumi National Park*


Flickr 上 Aaron Van Luven 的 Mikumi National Park


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Kleins Airstrip, Northern Tanzania*


Flickr 上 VSmithUK 的 AirExcel Cessna Grand Caravan


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Great Pictures !


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

kiligoland said:


> *Mikumi National Park*
> 
> 
> Flickr 上 Aaron Van Luven 的 Mikumi National Park


 ..love it, inashangaza mikumi haipati watalii wengi kama mbuga nyingine..watu wa dar inabidi waanze kwenda huku.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Rain Drops said:


> ..love it, inashangaza mikumi haipati watalii wengi kama mbuga nyingine..watu wa dar inabidi waanze kwenda huku.


mikumi is the best for those who dont have time, Great for Dar residents too as its not far :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Arusha -Tanzania*


Flickr 上 Dia khalil 的 Tanzania Street Life-20


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely photos...:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> lovely photos...:cheers:


:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Rain Drops said:


> picha nzuri sana kiligo


Mkuu, upo?


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

kiligoland said:


> Mkuu, upo?


 
nipo kijana..nilikuwa nina mitihani ijumaa, jmosi na jpili nilikuwa ndani tu kwenye flat nipo jamii forum, siwezi tumia computer ya home maana wameifungia hawa, kwahiyo hadi nije chuo ndo naweza access ssc..lakini poa tu..acha nimalize mitihani ntaanza kutafuta picha tena :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Rain Drops said:


> nipo kijana..nilikuwa nina mitihani ijumaa, jmosi na jpili nilikuwa ndani tu kwenye flat nipo jamii forum, siwezi tumia computer ya home maana wameifungia hawa, kwahiyo hadi nije chuo ndo naweza access ssc..lakini poa tu..acha nimalize mitihani ntaanza kutafuta picha tena :cheers:


Great, waiting


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Dia khalil 的 Wild Life Safari-10


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Where is the credit on these photos? Please edit them or i have to delete them.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

@ kiligoland, if some of the photos are taken by yourself, please write down "photos taken by me" under each entry. Thanks!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing photos kiligoland...thanks. :cheers:


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Kiligo eeh, huyu jamaa anataka kufuta picha ana mpango gani? anashoboka kichizi, utadhani analipwa vile.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Rain Drops said:


> Kiligo eeh, huyu jamaa anataka kufuta picha ana mpango gani? anashoboka kichizi, utadhani analipwa vile.


 wanataka source ya picha zilikotoka, ni vizuri kutumia flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*ARUSHA TARANGIRE NATIONAL PARK*


Flickr 上 Dia khalil 的 Wild Life Safari-4



Flickr 上 Dia khalil 的 Wild Life Safari-9



Flickr 上 Dia khalil 的 Wild Life Safari-7


Flickr 上 Dia khalil 的 Wild Life Safari-8


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the great nature photos kiligoland. :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> thanks for the great nature photos kiligoland. :cheers:


you are welcome linguine :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*MATEMA IN LAKE NYASA SOUTH WESTERN TANZANIA*


Flickr 上 Egbert and his adorable buddy Lumix 的 Matema beach


Flickr 上 Egbert and his adorable buddy Lumix 的 P1000388


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*ZANZIBAR , Paje Beach *


Flickr 上 Lhotse 的 Zanzibar, Paje Beach TZ882



Flickr 上 Lhotse 的 Zanzibar, Paje Beach TZ754


Flickr 上 Lhotse 的 Zanzibar, Paje Beach TZ794


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fabulous Paje Beach. :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> fabulous Paje Beach. :cheers:


:cheers: paje :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*classic serengeti*



Flickr 上 Swiv 的 classic serengeti


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Hippo Bridge*


Flickr 上 Trouvaille Blue 的 Hippo Bridge


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^ wow!. :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Pool time at the Country Lodge, Karatu*


Flickr 上 J Chau 的 Pool time at the Country Lodge, Karatu.


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

Really nice pics! 

Visit my thread with natural landscapes of Brazil:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1586293


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Vítor Brasileiro said:


> Really nice pics!
> 
> Visit my thread with natural landscapes of Brazil:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1586293


 very nice thread :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*road side fruit stands*


Flickr 上 cariiss 的 road side fruit stands


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Elephant rainbow*


Flickr 上 kibuyu 的 Elephant rainbow


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*ZANZIBAR*


Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 Street in Stonestown Zanzibar in Tanzania-01 1-23-12



Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 Food vendors on waterfront of Stonestown in Zanzibar Tanzania 1-23-12



Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 Street in Stonestown Zanzibar in Tanzania-05 1-23-12



Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 LC in front of Zanzibar Serena Inn in Stonestown Tanzania 1-23-12



Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 Zanzibar Serena Inn in Stonestown Zanzibar in Tanzania pano1 1-23-12


Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 Pool courtyard at Zanzibar Serena Inn in Stonestown Tanzania 1-23-12




Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 Spiral staircase at Zanzibar Serena Inn in Stonestown Tanzania 1-23-12



Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 LC in lobby of Serena Hotel in Stonetown Zanzibar-02 1-23-12


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

NGORONGORO YETU, SHOW LOVE


Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 Countryside in Ngorongoro conservation area in Tanzania pano1 1-22-12



Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 Ngorongoro Crater overlook in Tanaznia pano2 1-22-12



Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 Maasai modern boma in Ngorongoro conservation area in Tanzania-11 1-22-12



Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 LC & GL at Ngorongoro Crater overlook in Tanzania 1-22-12


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely Zanzibar and marvelous countryside images....thanks kiligoland. :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> lovely Zanzibar and marvelous countryside images....thanks kiligoland. :cheers:


you are welcome Linguine, thanks for visiting :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*DAR ES SALAAM*



Flickr 上 TinekeDK 的 Dar es Salaam city centre (11)


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

huyu angepiga kwa nyuma tu kidogo tungeona updates za diamond plaza.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Rain Drops said:


> huyu angepiga kwa nyuma tu kidogo tungeona updates za diamond plaza.


 :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 Large group of Giraffe at Serengeti NP in Tanzania pano1 1-22-12


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

marvelous shot. :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*THE SERENGETI TANZANIA*


Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 Thompsons Gazelles running on plains near Serengeti NP in Tanzania-03 1-18-12


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Tea at Ngorongoro Crater *


Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 Tea at Ngorongoro Crater in Tanzania-01 1-13-12



Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 Tea at Ngorongoro Crater in Tanzania-03 1-13-12


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Nature talk in Ngorongoro Crater *


Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 Nature talk in Ngorongoro Crater in Tanzania-01 1-13-12


Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 Nature talk in Ngorongoro Crater in Tanzania-05 1-13-12


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

kiligoland said:


> :cheers: We the people of Tanzania love Brazil and is our favourite nation, our national football team and some local clubs hire brazilian coach, I would like to visit RIO sometimes and Enjoy samba :cheers:


Anytime my friend ....you´re welcolme....Come in world cup...

BTW, Bealtiful pictures... as always.....it´s a pleasure to be here, in your thread !


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

samba_man said:


> Anytime my friend ....you´re welcolme....Come in world cup...
> 
> BTW, Bealtiful pictures... as always.....it´s a pleasure to be here, in your thread !


:cheers: Thank you for visiting Samba man, All the best 2014 world cup :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

This thread just keeps getting better and better :banana::cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*ELEPHANTS IN NGORONGORO*


Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 Elephants in Ngorongoro Crater in Tanzania-10 1-13-12



Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 Elephants in Ngorongoro Crater in Tanzania-04 1-13-12



Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 Elephants in Ngorongoro Crater in Tanzania-16 1-13-12



Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 Elephants in Ngorongoro Crater in Tanzania-25 1-13-12


Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 Rain in the Ngorongoro Crater in Tanzania-01 1-13-12


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

^^^

What a beaultiful animal !


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

as always, thanks for the awesome nature photos kiligoland. :cheers:x


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*PINK CARAVAN IN TANZANIA*​



> *Sure. Visiting Tanzania is a lot of fun. There is no regretting it. There are as many natural attractions as there are people in the country. Every step, every mile is just awesome, breath taking, amusing and stunning. It pays to visit Tanzania — the land of Kilimanjaro, Zanzibar Islands, the Serengeti, the Ngorongoro natural wonder, Mikumi, Selous, Katavi, just to mention a few. Enjoy nature. Enjoy unpolluted environment. Enjoy human generosity and friendliness! Visit Tanzania, the land of Mwalimu Julius Kambarage Nyerere*!




Flickr 上 Göran Höglund (Kartläsarn) 的 Tanzania




Flickr 上 Göran Höglund (Kartläsarn) 的 Tanzania


Flickr 上 Göran Höglund (Kartläsarn) 的 Tanzania




http://www.rosabussarna.com/publish/softadmin.aspx?id=3&JourneyId=21



http://simbadeo.wordpress.com/2013/...iting-beautiful-tanzania/pink-caravan-sweden/










Flickr 上 Göran Höglund (Kartläsarn) 的 Zanzibar Södra delen



Flickr 上 Göran Höglund (Kartläsarn) 的 Zanzibar



Flickr 上 GÃ¶ran HÃ¶glund (KartlÃ¤sarn) 的 Zanzibar Södra delen



Flickr 上 Göran Höglund (Kartläsarn) 的 Zanzibar Södra delen




Flickr 上 Göran Höglund (Kartläsarn) 的 Zanzibar


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

love the pics kiligoland, great choice of magnificent photos, thanks. :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> love the pics kiligoland, great choice of magnificent photos, thanks. :cheers:


You are welcome Linguine, I'm glad you enjoy the photos :cheers: more coming,


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*TO MANYARA NATIONAL PARK*



The road to Manyara by Furious111, on Flickr





The road to Manyara 2 by Furious111, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

gorgeous pics kiligoland, great choice. :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> gorgeous pics kiligoland, great choice. :cheers:


Thank you Linguine :cheers: Have a great weekend 


*SUNSET*


Flickr 上 Göran Höglund (Kartläsarn) 的 Zanzibar Södra delen


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Göran Höglund (Kartläsarn) 的 Zanzibar Södra delen


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

kiligoland said:


> Thank you Linguine :cheers: Have a great weekend
> 
> 
> *SUNSET*
> ...



marvelous sunset.....thanks kiligoland and have a great weekend too. :cheers2:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

_*MASAI DANCE*_


Flickr 上 Furious111 的 Masai Dance 3


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Lovely Kilimanjaro.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Stone town by night*


Flickr 上 Delaraystki 的 Zanzibar house of representatives




Flickr 上 Delaraystki 的 Stone town by night


*St. Joseph Roman Catholic church stone town.*




> *The Roman Catholic cathedral of St. Joseph is one of the most important historical buildings in Stone Town, Zanzibar, as well as one of its main visitor attractions.
> The church is regularly used by the local Catholic community, with several masses being held each Sunday and occasionally on weekdays*



Flickr 上 Delaraystki 的 St. Joseph Roman Catholic church stone town.


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow so glad i came across this thread, this brings back great memories. Thanks for your great photos Kiligoland, Rain Drops and others:cheers:


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

You are always welcome Tandax


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks:cheers: I might visit here more often now, i had such a great trip to Tanzania a few years ago and the pictures here makes me want to go back there again.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Tandax said:


> Thanks:cheers: I might visit here more often now, i had such a great trip to Tanzania a few years ago and the pictures here makes me want to go back there again.


Wish you all the best Tandax, Welcome to Tanzania:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 Bus stop in Ngorongoro conservation area in Tanzania 1-14-12


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

_*City of Dar es Salaam*_


Flickr 上 Osse Greca Sinare 的 City of Dar es Salaam



Flickr 上 Osse Greca Sinare 的 City of Dar es Salaam


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

kiligoland said:


> Wish you all the best Tandax, Welcome to Tanzania:cheers:


Thanks kiligoland:cheers: I would love to come back to Tanzania one day for sure. The thing that most impressed me was not the natural beauty of your country but the kindness and friendliness of its people.


----------



## agosti 8 (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to Tanzania Tandax!
Karibu Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*MORE ZANZIBAR*


Flickr 上 Delaraystki 的 Ras michamvi, Zanzibar



Flickr 上 Delaraystki 的 Mtoni, Marine dreams



Flickr 上 Delaraystki 的 Chasing sunsets



Flickr 上 Delaraystki 的 Hibiscus flower


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

agosti 8 said:


> Welcome to Tanzania Tandax!
> Karibu Tanzania


Thanks agosti 8!
Jambo everyone!!


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey guys i was wondering i should also contribute to this thread as well with my own photos of my trip to Tanzania. It won't be as good as some of them here but at least i will be contributing to this great thread.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Tandax said:


> Hey guys i was wondering i should also contribute to this thread as well with my own photos of my trip to Tanzania. It won't be as good as some of them here but at least i will be contributing to this great thread.


Please post your photos, we would love to see them :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

kiligoland said:


> Flickr 上 Delaraystki 的 Mtoni, Marine dreams


This looks like Paradise to me :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Ras michamvi*


Flickr 上 Delaraystki 的 Ras michamvi


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

kiligoland said:


> Please post your photos, we would love to see them :cheers:


With pleasure
Hiking Kilimanjaro on Machame route



























http://s1311.beta.photobucket.com/u...pg.html?&_suid=136145607097502771021159739758


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

At Camp 2 3500m









Sunset with Mt Meru in the distance









http://s1311.beta.photobucket.com/u...pg.html?&_suid=136145607097502771021159739758


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Wow, Great photos, Thank you for sharing:banana::cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*SOUNDS OF WISDOM (SAUTI ZA BUSARA)*



> *The Sauti za Busara (in swahili: "sounds of wisdom"),[1] also known as Zanzibar Music Festival, is an African music festival that is held every year in February in Zanzibar, Tanzania. The main venues of the festival are the Old Fort and the adjacent Forodhani Gardens, in Stone Town, the capital of Zanzibar, but side events take place in other locations as well. It is a large event with several hundreds of artists participating each year. Besides music live shows, the festival includes several other activities both in Stone Town and in other locations in Zanzibar, such as fashion shows and a carnival parade in the streets of Stone Town.[2] The eighth edition of the festival took place in 2011*



Flickr 上 SzB snappers 的 Ten Years - hongera!



Flickr 上 SzB snappers 的 Piga kilele[/url


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8478584718/]
Flickr 上 SzB snappers 的 preparing for Sauti za Busara 2013 (photo: Peter Bennett)


Flickr 上 SzB snappers 的 preparing for Sauti za Busara 2013 (photo: Peter Bennett)




*2011*


Flickr 上 dansefoto 的 DSC_41572011.02.12 - Sauti za Busara, Old Fort, Concerts, Nomakanjani Arts (Photo-Eirik Folkedal)



Flickr 上 dansefoto 的 DSC_48402011.02.12 - Sauti za Busara, Old Fort, Concerts, Otentikk Street Brothers (Photo-Eirik Folkedal)



Flickr 上 dansefoto 的 DSD_14352011.02.12 - Sauti za Busara, Old Fort, Concerts, Otentikk Street Brothers (Photo-Eirik Folkedal)



Flickr 上 dansefoto 的 DSD_9940 2011.02.11 - Sauti za Busara, Old Fort, Concerts, Kwani Experience (Photo-Eirik Folkedal)


Flickr 上 dansefoto 的 DSC_3084 Sauti za Busara, Opening Parade (Photo-Eirik Folkedal)


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Some of the glaciers are 20 stories or more high!!









Descending back down









Mawenzi Peak









http://s1311.beta.photobucket.com/u...jpg.html?&_suid=13625346840120417207436322983


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

kiligoland said:


> *ACACIA TREES*
> 
> 
> Flickr 上 afrjc 的 20130112-PB120092
> ...





kiligoland said:


> Flickr 上 afrjc 的 serengeti-pano-1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^

Great Landscape! thx for sharing! :banana:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks guys for all the fantastic updates. :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

little universe said:


> ^^
> 
> Great Landscape! thx for sharing! :banana:


You are welcome,GREAT signature, are you from Beijing? :cheers:


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Here is last couple more shots of Kilimanjaro
My assistant guide on the summit



























http://s1311.beta.photobucket.com/u...g.html?&_suid=1362618742330016463793429204831


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Thats it for the Kili photos, hope you guys enjoyed it. Next i will upload more photos of my next adventure, the safari tours of the wildlife at Lake Manyara, Serengeti NP and Ngorongoro Crater. :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Tandax said:


> Thats it for the Kili photos, hope you guys enjoyed it. Next i will upload more photos of my next adventure, the safari tours of the wildlife at Lake Manyara, Serengeti NP and Ngorongoro Crater. :cheers:


Great , waiting for safari photos


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks @Tandax for all the stunning photos...waiting for your next batch.  :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Ngorongoro Crater TANZANIA *


Flickr 上 GERMAN/EYEBROW 的 Ngorongoro Crater.



Flickr 上 GERMAN/EYEBROW 的 Amazing clouds.....Ngorongoro Crater.



Flickr 上 GERMAN/EYEBROW 的 Ngorongoro Crater


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*After a lot of activies in the wild for safari or conquering Africa's tallest and the free standing mountain Kilimanjaro, Many visitors usually end their travel itinerary here in Zanzibar, aka The spice Island.*



Flickr 上 Cavalars 的 Zanzibar



Flickr 上 Cavalars 的 Zanzibar





Flickr 上 Cavalars 的 Zanzibar



Flickr 上 Cavalars 的 Zanzibar​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

kiligoland said:


> You are welcome,GREAT signature, are you from Beijing? :cheers:


^^

No, i'm a Chinese expatriate from Melbourne, OZ. 

Once again, thx for finding those amazing photos. :cheers:


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Great landscapes!


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

little universe said:


> ^^
> 
> No, i'm a Chinese expatriate from Melbourne, OZ.
> 
> Once again, thx for finding those amazing photos. :cheers:


you are welcome :cheers: 



balthazar said:


> Great landscapes!


thank you :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Mikindani Bay*


Flickr 上 Mapolulu 的 Backwards Somersaults in the Ocean






Flickr 上 Mapolulu 的 View Over Mikindani Bay


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Mapolulu 的 Ruvura Beach, Msimbati, Tanzania


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

as always, amazing and beautiful beach photos from Tanzania....thanks @kiligoland. :cheers:


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Here are my safari photos:
Lake Manyara tour



























http://s1311.beta.photobucket.com/u...pg.html?&_suid=136288110388808243602731093013


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Angry female lion!


















http://s1311.beta.photobucket.com/u...g.html?&_suid=1362881930234007345859760721363


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Pink flamingos at Lake Manyara



























http://s1311.beta.photobucket.com/u...g.html?&_suid=1362881930234007345859760721363


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

^^ Wow , great capture of those lions, :cheers: What was the distance from the lions?


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Love those trees! Saw a few of them and i took a shot of one on the roadside which i posted on the previous page.

The baobob trees are indeed eerie, spooky and mystical!


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

More Serengeti NP Safari photos..



























http://s1311.beta.photobucket.com/u...=3&o=134&_suid=136350367962303777598240307688


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

http://s1311.beta.photobucket.com/u...=3&o=131&_suid=136350367962303777598240307688


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

love your nature and wildlife photos @Tandax...thanks for sharing. :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks Tandax, Cheetah is my favourite animal in the wild, I love the speed :cheers: :banana:


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks guys, heres a couple more for you from Serengeti;



























http://s1311.beta.photobucket.com/u...pg.html?&_suid=136362082415409242028322543598


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

^^ :banana::banana: Wow thank you Tandax :cheers: , great photos keep them coming :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing images...thanks for sharing Tandax. :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

@kiligoland, @Tandax - thanks for sharing those awesome photos :cheers:

I actually saw a Cheetah up close once...they are huge IMO


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Meh lions will forever stay on top. :lol:


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Tandax said:


> Serengeti NP safari photos..
> 
> Anyone tell me what the bird/animal is? I have forgotten..


Yes is a Secretarybird, eat snakes! Xp

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secretarybird


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

kiligoland said:


> ^^ :banana::banana: Wow thank you Tandax :cheers: , great photos keep them coming :cheers:





Linguine said:


> amazing images...thanks for sharing Tandax. :cheers:





aarhusforever said:


> @kiligoland, @Tandax - thanks for sharing those awesome photos :cheers:
> 
> I actually saw a Cheetah up close once...they are huge IMO


Thanks guys and i'm glad you are enjoying it.:cheers:
The cheetah is indeed an awesome animal and my favourite too! We were lucky to see this one up close after 3 days of waiting.:banana:

More Safari photos soon..


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Miguel13 said:


> Yes is a Secretarybird, eat snakes! Xp
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secretarybird


Yes thats the one!! Thank you very much. I remember now that my guide was talking about it.:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

èđđeůx;101417199 said:


> Meh *lions will forever stay on top*. :lol:


Ed ,I think lions are lazy :lol: If you watched (*ANIMALS UNITED MOVIE*) The lion said , "*LET ME DO WHAT I DO BEST, KILLING TIME*" haha, lions are sleeping all the time, and i heard they are 3 seconds, understand? 


*LIONS VS CHEETAHS*


*CHEETAHS*



> *It has always fascinated people, the speed of cheetahs of up to 112 to 120 kilometers / hour over short distances of about 460 meters. The cheetah is fascinating because it can run 50% faster than any of the other animals.
> 
> I have tried in these photos capture the speed. A photographic experiment what each wildlife photographers fascinated.
> *.



Flickr 上 Uwe_Skrzypczak 的 TS_0550333_BewegStud_WZ




Flickr 上 marygracemckernan 的 Cheetahs



Flickr 上 Panthera Cats 的 Cheetah versus vulture


*LIONS* 


Flickr 上 Panthera Cats 的 Lioness grooming her cub



Flickr 上 Panthera Cats 的 Male lions resting



Flickr 上 Panthera Cats 的 Lion cub and lioness snoozing



Flickr 上 Panthera Cats 的 Watering hole



Flickr 上 Panthera Cats 的 Male lion in paradise


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Mikumi*



> *Sunset falls on central Tanzania. A young Baobob (Adensonia digitata) is silhouetted in the foreground*



Flickr 上 Poadawg 的 Mikumi


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ Guess that is one of the best photos, I've ever seen :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

> Ndanda
> *
> Ndanda Abbey and the Benedictine Monastery, Convents, hospital, school, seminary, farm buildings, carpentry, building, printing and mechanics departments and so on. Over 100 years of "work and prayer" has made an impressive establishment*.




Ndanda by Graham'n'Judy, on Flickr





> *Ndanda valleyThe Ndanda river flows down a valley between slopes covered in miombo woodland. People have planted cashew trees and mango trees where they live. These foreign trees stay green in the dry season when most of the indigenous miombo trees drop their leaves*.




Ndanda valley by Graham'n'Judy, on Flickr



Ndanda and the flood-plain of the Lukuledi River by Graham'n'Judy, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Tandax said:


> Thanks guys and i'm glad you are enjoying it.:cheers:
> The cheetah is indeed an awesome animal and my favourite too! We were lucky to see this one up close after 3 days of waiting.:banana:
> 
> More Safari photos soon..


3 days Wow! I admire your patience and the more I appreciate your glorious photos. :cheers:


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

kiligoland said:


> *Mikumi*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a great photo there kiligoland! See what i mean about being eerie and mystical.:cheers:


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

More Safari photos from Serengeti..









Yes lions are lazy:lol:


















http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/T...g.html?&_suid=1364011780039003038912883269057


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/T...g.html?&_suid=1364011780039003038912883269057


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

kiligoland said:


> Ed ,I think lions are lazy :lol: If you watched (*ANIMALS UNITED MOVIE*) The lion said , "*LET ME DO WHAT I DO BEST, KILLING TIME*" haha, lions are sleeping all the time, and i heard they are 3 seconds, understand?


Cheetahs fast but I still prefer lions. They can afford to be lazy because they run the Savannah from the comfort of their dens. :smug: :lol:


----------



## Northern Sudanese (Mar 10, 2012)

OMG i just love these pictures soooo much! Tanzania has such a great landscape, reminds me of when I was a little kid watching Simba the lion king and so on!

perfect landscape, great wildlife and Its home to some of my favorite animals. God bless Tanzania, more pictures please......


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

@Tandax, wow , the Zebra's a..s looks great and sexy :lol: :cheers:, thanks for the great photos, love your photos :cheers: :banana:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for sharing your great collection of wildlife photos Tandax, more please. :cheers:


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

kiligoland said:


> @Tandax, wow , the Zebra's a..s looks great and sexy :lol: :cheers:, thanks for the great photos, love your photos :cheers: :banana:





Linguine said:


> thanks for sharing your great collection of wildlife photos Tandax, more please. :cheers:


Thank you and you're welcome.
More photos coming soon..


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Safari photos continues..



























http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/T...=3&o=179&_suid=136431483466107129367428345843


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/T...=3&o=164&_suid=136431483466107129367428345843


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*KILIMANJARO *


bush_006 by marcgregor, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

:applause::applause:

...more, more, more, more....please :cheers:


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow kiligoland, thats an awesome shot of Kili rising above the clouds.:cheers:


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Kilimanjaro*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great photo but dont forget the credits


----------



## tomno (Nov 4, 2010)

Good picture !
Made please more landscapes with rainforest


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great photo but dont forget the credits


Its my own picture haha, i uploaded to photobucket then here.


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://jan-erik.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania-2013/i-X8GM4nh/1/L/_DSC2895_HDR-L.jpg










http://jan-erik.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania-2013/i-c3BMR2V/1/L/_DSC3130-L.jpg










http://jan-erik.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania-2013/i-4xFjrVn/0/L/_DSC3570-L.jpg

You can see more pictures from Tanzania forum-Photography-Tanzania Tourism:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

^^ :banana: keep them coming, those are great photos, I love the bowl (Ngorongoro crater) the first photo above :cheers:


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

^^Agree, and its good to see you post photos on this thread again Rain Drops:banana: I love that photo you took of Kili, its the perfect postcard shot and perhaps the quintessential photo of Tanzania or even Africa for that matter! :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Tandax said:


> ^^Agree, and its good to see you post photos on this thread again Rain Drops:banana: I love that photo you took of Kili, its the perfect postcard shot and perhaps the quintessential photo of Tanzania or even Africa for that matter! :cheers:


:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*The Faceoff
*


The Faceoff by Panthera Cats, on Flickr


*Lioness and giraffe*



Lioness and giraffe by Panthera Cats, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Giraffe at sunset*


Giraffe at sunset by Panthera Cats, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

incredible photos, that sunset shot is magnificent....thanks kiligoland and Rain Drops. :cheers2:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> incredible photos, that sunset shot is magnificent....thanks kiligoland and Rain Drops. :cheers2:


:cheers: you are welcome Linguine


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

More safari photos.



























http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/T...pg.html?&_suid=136482086570003641935462043472


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Hippos in action!



























http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/T...pg.html?&_suid=136482086570003641935462043472


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Great shots guys! :cheers2:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Great work Tandax :banana: :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*IN ZANZIBAR EVERY YEAR*




> *T**he Sauti za Busara (in swahili: "sounds of wisdom"),[1] also known as Zanzibar Music Festival, is an African music festival that is held every year in February in Zanzibar, Tanzania. The main venues of the festival are the Old Fort and the adjacent Forodhani Gardens, in Stone Town, the capital of Zanzibar, but side events take place in other locations as well. It is a large event with several hundreds of artists participating each year. Besides music live shows, the festival includes several other activities both in Stone Town and in other locations in Zanzibar, such as fashion shows and a carnival parade in the streets of Stone Town*



preparing for Sauti za Busara 2013 (photo: Peter Bennett) by SzB snappers, on Flickr





Ten Years - hongera! by SzB snappers, on Flickr



Reaction to Burkina Electric (photo: Peter Stanley) by SzB snappers, on Flickr


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

kiligoland said:


> Great work Tandax :banana: :cheers:


Thanks.:cheers:

More coming soon.


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

more pictures from the Tanzania Tourism Thread:









http://jan-erik.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania-2013/i-MqdBw2Z/1/L/_DSC8881-L.jpg









http://jan-erik.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania-2013/i-CKvvtG8/1/L/_DSC3256-L.jpg









http://jan-erik.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania-2013/i-8J3zjMF/1/L/_DSC8701-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://jan-erik.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania-2013/i-sGSJwPb/1/L/_DSC8565-L.jpg









http://jan-erik.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania-2013/i-MnZTLhQ/1/L/_DSC2828-L.jpg









http://www.martensgallery.net/Photo...-Safari-2012/i-P8ZTC38/0/L/Tanzania-111-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.martensgallery.net/Photo...-Safari-2012/i-rvqMsK3/0/L/Tanzania-110-L.jpg









http://www.martensgallery.net/Photo...o-Safari-2012/i-B48x9zH/0/L/Tanzania-82-L.jpg









http://www.martensgallery.net/Photo...o-Safari-2012/i-D8QFH57/0/L/Tanzania-83-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://photos.fischman.net/Travel/Tanzania-2009/i-6gzV2sv/0/L/DSC_1934-L.jpg









http://photos.fischman.net/Travel/Tanzania-2009/i-78mt5pQ/0/L/DSC_1851-L.jpg









http://photos.fischman.net/Travel/Tanzania-2009/i-BCpTDKZ/0/L/DSC_1853-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://photos.fischman.net/Travel/Tanzania-2009/i-sznjjpB/0/L/DSC_2211-L.jpg


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing nature and wildlife photos, thanks kiligoland , Rain Drops and Tandax for sharing your awesome photo collection. :cheers:


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

You're welcome Linguine, and thanks to Rain Drops and kiligoland for those great photos as well.:cheers:


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/T...pg.html?&_suid=136497574487207708337744900341


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

^^ love all the photos guys, great job :cheers: :banana:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Awesome updates, guys :cheers:


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://jan-erik.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania-2013/i-H9Z4rxH/1/L/_DSC9150-L.jpg









http://jan-erik.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania-2013/i-SZ4vvGm/1/L/_DSC9271-L.jpg










http://jan-erik.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania-2013/i-zD28Fk4/1/L/_DSC5598-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://jan-erik.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania-2013/i-WjTvqfB/1/L/_DSC5656-L.jpg









http://jan-erik.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania-2013/i-HfjPr5q/1/L/_DSC5660-L.jpg









http://jan-erik.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania-2013/i-WPLBDSX/1/L/_DSC5680-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://jan-erik.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania-2013/i-mzJPN3H/1/L/_DSC5821-L.jpg









http://jan-erik.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania-2013/i-ZvNw9NR/1/L/_DSC9384-L.jpg









http://jan-erik.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania-2013/i-7Q5qH3Z/1/L/_DSC6550_HDR-L.jpg


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

^^:banana::banana: great photos :cheers:


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Ahsante :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*In a safari vehicle on the road through Ngorongoro conservation area in Tanzania*



In a safari vehicle on the road through Ngorongoro conservation area in Tanzania-01 1-22-12 by lamsongf, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely, fabulous images from Tanzania... :cheers:


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome photos guys.:applause:


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

More of my safari photos
Vultures finishing off a carcass



























http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/T...pg.html?&_suid=136533668881307715403410870456


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Pink Flamingos at Ngorongoro Crater.



























http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/T...pg.html?&_suid=136533668881307715403410870456


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Great work tandax, kudos.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Dawn at beach Breezes resort Zanzibar in Tanzania*



Dawn at beach at Breezes resort on Zanzibar in Tanzania-01 1-25-12 by lamsongf, on Flickr


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

when were you in Tanzania Tandax?


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Rain Drops said:


> when were you in Tanzania Tandax?


I was there in June 2006 for 3 weeks. 1 week each on Kilimanjaro, Safari and Zanzibar. It was one of the best trips i've ever had and one i would like to repeat again in the near future. Unfortunately, as i've mentioned to kiligoland before, Tanzania and i guess for the rest of Africa aren't cheap especially for a third world country. So it might take a little bit longer for me to save up.

Where in Tanzania are you from?


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome pink flamingos. :cheers:


----------



## kingcheetah (Mar 28, 2013)

Tandax said:


> More of my safari photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the pix!!
I'm so sorry that we lost our cheetah population in Turkmenistan. I wish you guys to keep your cheetahs alive by any possible means. Do not let these amazing creatures to extinct!


----------



## kingcheetah (Mar 28, 2013)

kiligoland said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/uwe_srzypczak/6741698105/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!! This thread is definitely becoming my favourite thread on SSC!!!
Thank all of you guys for posting such amazing pictures!!!


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

kingcheetah said:


> Wow!! This thread is definitely becoming my favourite thread on SSC!!!
> Thank all of you guys for posting such amazing pictures!!!



visit frequently, more updates coming  welcome :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*SUN SEA AND SAND*



On the beach by MastaBaba, on Flickr



Hey lady by MastaBaba, on Flickr



Contrast by MastaBaba, on Flickr



Beauty and the beach by MastaBaba, on Flickr


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Tandax said:


> I was there in June 2006 for 3 weeks. 1 week each on Kilimanjaro, Safari and Zanzibar. It was one of the best trips i've ever had and one i would like to repeat again in the near future. Unfortunately, as i've mentioned to kiligoland before, Tanzania and i guess for the rest of Africa aren't cheap especially for a third world country. So it might take a little bit longer for me to save up.
> 
> Where in Tanzania are you from?


wish you all the best 

I live in Bagamoyo..


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Once Again, thank you for this fantastic tour de Tanzania, guys :cheers:


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

kiligoland said:


> ^^ :cheers: great work Tandax :cheers:


Thanks kiligoland and same to you too!:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*TO BONGOYO ISLANDS in DAR ES SALAAM ( snorkeling, swimming, and fresh seafood!)*


dar_ship by paulshaffner, on Flickr


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

More safari photos..






http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/T...pg.html?&_suid=136649892191708582211764327529


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Some Zanzibar photos..
Sunset from Africa House Hotel


Feeding giant turtles at Prison Island


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful images as usual, thanks guys. :cheers:


----------



## Jane33llen (Apr 21, 2013)

It is located in north Tanzania and extends to south-western Kenya between latitudes 1 and 3 S and longitudes 34 and 36 E.


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

^^:dunno:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

As usual, Great job Tandax, great photos, keep them coming


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*KITULO NATIONAL PARK (THE GARDEN OF GOD) SERENGETI OF FLOWERS*


Welcome Sign by Bridget Lamp, on Flickr



Kitulo Field by Bridget Lamp, on Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

just a wonderful pics , your country is soo beautiful , i will visit it one day inchaalaah 

Peace from Algeria


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Awesome updates and great new photos :cheers: The last photo - *KITULO NATIONAL PARK (THE GARDEN OF GOD) SERENGETI OF FLOWERS* looks like Denmark


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Diving in Zanzibar, Tanzania. *



Diving in Zanzibar, Tanzania. Apr/2013. Mergulhando em Zanzibar, Tanzania. Abr/2013 by EBoechat, on Flickr



Diving in Zanzibar, Tanzania. Apr/2013. Mergulhando em Zanzibar, Tanzania. Abr/2013 by EBoechat, on Flickr



Diving in Zanzibar, Tanzania. Apr/2013. Mergulhando em Zanzibar, Tanzania. Abr/2013 by EBoechat, on Flickr



Diving in Zanzibar, Tanzania. Apr/2013. Mergulhando em Zanzibar, Tanzania. Abr/2013 by EBoechat, on Flickr



Diving in Zanzibar, Tanzania. Apr/2013. Mergulhando em Zanzibar, Tanzania. Abr/2013 by EBoechat, on Flickr



Diving in Zanzibar, Tanzania. Apr/2013. Mergulhando em Zanzibar, Tanzania. Abr/2013 by EBoechat, on Flickr



Diving in Zanzibar, Tanzania. Apr/2013. Mergulhando em Zanzibar, Tanzania. Abr/2013 by EBoechat, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

@kiligoland, Tandax & Rain Drops:

Thank you so much for posting amazing photos from Tanzania.  :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

as always fantastic nature photos, Kitulo Field looks lovely with nature's colorful blooms. :cheers:


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://robatzzyzx.smugmug.com/Adventures-and-interests/Tanzania-2011/i-S9wfRG2/0/L/IMG_3008-L.jpg









http://robatzzyzx.smugmug.com/Adventures-and-interests/Tanzania-2011/i-jG38ZTV/0/L/IMG_0293-L.jpg









http://robatzzyzx.smugmug.com/Adventures-and-interests/Tanzania-2011/i-L7SQp9H/0/L/IMG_2861-L.jpg









http://lindazackphotography.smugmug...0/M/Copy of KT11Mara207LR1.jpg (1 of 1)-M.jpg


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

More Zanzibar photos..
The famous curly trunk coconut tree!






http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/T...=3&o=166&_suid=136685274074107729527643337215


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

View of Stone Town from a boat.






http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/T...=3&o=163&_suid=136685274074107729527643337215


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*PEMBA ISLAND TANZANIA*


Tanzania 06 IMG_3442 by Peter Fredin, on Flickr


Tanzania 06 IMG_3464 by Peter Fredin, on Flickr




Tanzania 06 IMG_3629 by Peter Fredin, on Flickr


Tanzania 06 IMG_3630 by Peter Fredin, on Flickr


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

I wouldn't mind making TZ my first African destination.  It won't be anytime soon but someday! :lol: kay:


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow kiligoland, some stunning colourful marine life there! Was actually planning to go diving on Pemba Island when i was in Zanzibar but just didn't have time. Definitely next trip!


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Usambara Mountains
*


Flickr 上 *NinaMalina* 的 Usambara Mountains



Flickr 上 *NinaMalina* 的 Usambara Mountains in The Morning



Flickr 上 *NinaMalina* 的 Lushoto




Flickr 上 *NinaMalina* 的 Irente View Cliff Lodge


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Majestic!! What a magnificent location for a lodge!


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

beautiful lodge..one of the best in Tanzania, if not the best.


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

I have exhausted all the safari photos from the website I have been using to get them..so next I will be posting about different cities in Tanzania and their landscapes..

I will start with Mwanza..tmr, Dar, afterwards Zanzibar etc etc









http://jaybees.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania/Sengerema-and-Mwanza/i-dPhDdf3/0/L/P1000102-L.jpg









http://jaybees.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania/Sengerema-and-Mwanza/i-zx9BHRQ/0/L/P1000394-L.jpg










http://dmalling.smugmug.com/PeaceCo...za-Tabora-Songea/i-DJ82Mbf/0/L/SAM_1709-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll172/marccutright/Mwanzashore.jpg









http://jaybees.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania/Sengerema-and-Mwanza/i-PGFPNnN/0/L/Panorama%









http://jaybees.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania/Sengerema-and-Mwanza/i-DrfCZLh/0/L/P1000477-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7010/6783701069_603cd3fcd3_b.jpg










http://jaybees.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania/Sengerema-and-Mwanza/i-RJ4vDgw/0/L/P1000476-L.jpg


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

^^ Great job Rain Drops :cheers:  keep the photos coming


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Sunset
*

Flickr 上 *NinaMalina* 的 African Sunset


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Excellent shot kiligoland! Where is that location?


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Tandax said:


> Excellent shot kiligoland! Where is that location?


still Usambara areas  :cheers:


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks. Usambara Mountains is such a beautiful place. Very underrated IMO.

Anyway more of my photos soon.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*BLACK TOP TO NGORONGORO CRATER*


Flickr 上 Simon aka Flyblog 的 Black top to Ngorongoro


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

Amazing!

Lovely Tanzania....


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

beautiful pics :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fantastic photos from Tanzania, thanks guys. more please.  :cheers2:


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Uluruguru Mountains, Morogoro.*









http://fknorway.smugmug.com/Category/Round3/i-hvXHt53/0/L/IMG_7764-L.jpg









http://fknorway.smugmug.com/Category/Round3/i-xZtPJbC/0/L/IMG_7003-L.jpg









http://fknorway.smugmug.com/Category/Round3/i-qDRMGtb/0/L/DSC01074-L.jpg









http://www.ara-photos.com/Tanzania/...-5xPwzjF/0/L/Fahrt Morogoro-Selous_0190-L.jpg

NB: Morogoro is only three hours away from Dar..its a remote and a quite place..an agricultural heartland together with Mbeya..I couldnt find more good photos on the internet


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Rain Drops said:


> NB:* Morogoro *is only three hours away from Dar..its a remote and a quite place..an agricultural heartland together with Mbeya..I couldnt find more good photos on the internet


 dont worry Bro


Flickr 上 Ian n. White 的 Morogoro Tanzania


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice church photo, breathtaking background. :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> nice church photo, breathtaking background. :cheers:


:cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

I keep coming back to this thread...I really enjoy all the nice and beautiful photos from lovely Tanzania  Thank you for sharing, guys :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Linguine said:


> fabulous photos kiligoland, thanks. :cheers:


:cheers: you are welcome Linguine  :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*WAVE*


Flickr 上 localsurfer 的 tanzania is flat yknow


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

beautiful pictures Kiligo..I will be able to upload some tmr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*OL DOINYO LENGAI *




> *Ol Doinyo Lengai is an active volcano located in Arusha Region, Tanzania and is part of the volcanic system of the East African Rift. It is located in the eastern Rift Valley, or Gregory Rift, south of both Lake Natron* http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ol_Doinyo_Lengai




Flickr 上 XipitiPix 的 Ol Doinyo Lengai volcano




Flickr 上 jrigbyjones 的 Ol Doinyo Lengai



Flickr 上 huguesn 的 Volcan Ol Doinyo Lengai, Ngorongoro​


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

mtanisamehe wakuu kama hizi picha zishaoneshwa, nimezitoa Tumblr


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://travelingcolors.tumblr.com/post/50420770746/zanzibar-sunrise-tanzania-by-lachlan-ralph









http://25.media.tumblr.com/489a9c3493cf9e68acafe010e88fcdf7/tumblr_mgx8w5ehNC1r8ip2fo1_r1_500.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://25.media.tumblr.com/d67f7773f6ec8cdf1ac49cb421a1af89/tumblr_mnkpfj4nLw1qzkp97o1_1280.jpg









http://24.media.tumblr.com/b1002fe81244d088e1df1687aabf0e61/tumblr_mhe9cpB3tn1qd3bpyo1_500.jpg









http://25.media.tumblr.com/6047c87630e1f77c17747c7e8c020ce3/tumblr_mf53u36pa11qzkp97o1_1280.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://25.media.tumblr.com/29bac23ffe159d4cc210b7dfee78db3d/tumblr_mnez12xbBS1qkck28o1_500.jpg










http://24.media.tumblr.com/e2c838fe92fa7e105e7c111711a68d21/tumblr_mmew2kgIDc1qe9vdto1_1280.jpg










http://25.media.tumblr.com/21b88352b5f180b7b11cc50beb106f69/tumblr_mnf6csPm8S1r6bovho1_500.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://24.media.tumblr.com/b38666a208ee3ce53965a1f19001ebc5/tumblr_mkj7dwalV01s3nsxvo1_1280.jpg









http://25.media.tumblr.com/c1f29af3f4b5a98aea2436d0237ee4e3/tumblr_milbw44Rhn1r89m3bo1_1280.jpg


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

the wild life at its finest :cheers:


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks Algeriaholic..do visit much often :cheers:


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

welcome bro, i'll try to, thanks for sharing these breathtaking pics  .


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Wonderful Tanzania. The nature is amazing. I am very happy to see that animals that are now extinct in certain countries are still living in the wild in Tanzania. Long may it continue.

I hope that our Tanzanian members will post pictures from the Swahili coast as well.

:cheers:


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Wildlife friends*


Leopard by Gregory Hanson, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Mumma Lion in a tree on the Serengeti by Charlie 2.0, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

On the Ngorongoro Plains by Charlie 2.0, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Brothers by chezdormont, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Kingfisher, Selous, Tanzania


IMG_0079 by Samuel Strager, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Egyptian Goose, Lake Manyara National Park, Ngorogoro Conservation Area


Egyptian Goose by NaustvikPhotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Silvery Cheeked Hornbill



IMAGE_6C8BA1E0-BD87-4811-9266-64D4DADED2EB.JPG by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Hunter


hadzabes - eyasi lake - tanzania - 15 by FC/spotting, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

hadzabes- eyasi lake - tanzania - 25 by FC/spotting, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

hadzabes - eyasi lake - tanzania - 10 by FC/spotting, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

hadzabes- eyasi lake - tanzania - 23 by FC/spotting, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

hadzabes - eyasi lake - tanzania - 12 by FC/spotting, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Typical house of Hadza clan


hadzabes- eyasi lake - tanzania - 05 by FC/spotting, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Pet


hadzabes- eyasi lake - tanzania - 06 by FC/spotting, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Hadza woman,


hadzabes- eyasi lake - tanzania - 03 by FC/spotting, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Another hunter


hadzabes- eyasi lake - tanzania - 04 by FC/spotting, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Silence


hadzabes - eyasi lake - tanzania - 27 by FC/spotting, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

B/W


Hadzabe on a hunting trip beyond the lake, Lake Eyasi, Tanzania. by Matthew Oldfield, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Maribou storks on the shore of Lake Eyasi, Tanzania. by Matthew Oldfield, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Hadzabe hunters with a bushbaby, Lake Eyasi, Tanzania. by Matthew Oldfield, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Hadzabe hunter searching a gulley for a hyena den, Lake Eyasi, Tanzania. by Matthew Oldfield, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Hadzabe dancing and singing, Lake Eyasi, Tanzania. by Matthew Oldfield, on Flickr



Hadzabe dancing and singing, Lake Eyasi, Tanzania. by Matthew Oldfield, on Flickr



Hadzabe dancing and singing, Lake Eyasi, Tanzania. by Matthew Oldfield, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Barbed arrowhead made by a Datoga blacksmith from a nail, Lake Eyasi, Tanzania. by Matthew Oldfield, on Flickr



Barbed arrowhead made by a Datoga blacksmith from a nail, Lake Eyasi, Tanzania. by Matthew Oldfield, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Hadzabe hunter digging for mice in the scrub, Lake Eyasi, Tanzania. by Matthew Oldfield, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Hadzabe hunting Maribou storks on the shore of Lake Eyasi, Tanzania. by Matthew Oldfield, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Hadzabe hunters searching for prey in a small bush, Lake Eyasi, Tanzania. by Matthew Oldfield, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Hadzabe hunting Maribou storks on the shore of Lake Eyasi, Tanzania. by Matthew Oldfield, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*KARATU*


Flickr 上 prasad.om 的 Gibbs Farm, Karatu, Tanzania



Flickr 上 prasad.om 的 Gibbs Farm, Karatu, Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*MOUNT KILIMANJARO*









By Khalid Alhammadi


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

http://gbacso.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania/i-j4zJq3X/0/L/DSC_0321-L.jpg









http://gbacso.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania/i-CJjLjTf/0/L/DSC_0404-L.jpg









http://gbacso.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania/i-PCz9Q5C/0/L/DSC_0650-L.jpg


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

> *Ngorongoro.* *First, we stopped at the gate for some panoramic shot of the entire crater floor. Just the crater is already a natural wonder of its own. This is the world largest unbroken crater and only 600m tall*.



Flickr 上 my_cottage 的 Tanzania (4) 298d_m





Flickr 上 my_cottage 的 Tanzania (4) 396b_m



Flickr 上 my_cottage 的 Tanzania (4) 425b_m


Flickr 上 my_cottage 的 Tanzania (4) 298c_m



Flickr 上 my_cottage 的 Tanzania (4) 298b_m


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

kiligoland said:


> *KARATU*
> 
> 
> Flickr 上 prasad.om 的 Gibbs Farm, Karatu, Tanzania
> ...


duuh kudadeki,,hii noma aiseee.hapo unaenda kutulia vizuri siku nzima bila stress za bongo :cheers: :banana:


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

kiligoland said:


> *MOUNT KILIMANJARO*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never seen wonderful shot before :banana:


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

very beautiful pics , we want more from Tanzania .


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

nermin said:


> very beautiful pics , we want more from Tanzania .


:cheers: more coming soon :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*BEACHES*


Flickr 上 AMRimages 的 Kizimkazi Beach



Flickr 上 AMRimages 的 Jambiani Beach


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 JEFF.ARNOLD 的 Zanzibar, Tanzania






Flickr 上 Paka Adventures 的 Beach Dining


Flickr 上 Paka Adventures 的 Dine on the beach





Flickr 上 Paka Adventures 的 Mtoni Marine - Beach


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*MILAWENI WATERFALLS AND BANANA*


Flickr 上 Mr~Poussnik 的 Tanzania Manyara - Milaweni waterfalls



Flickr 上 Mr~Poussnik 的 Tanzania Manyara - Milaweni waterfalls


Flickr 上 Mr~Poussnik 的 Tanzania Manyara - Bananas plantations


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*SOUTHERN HIGHLANDS*



Flickr 上 Wildplans [Tegyn A] 的 World Challenge Expedition - Southern Tanzania



Flickr 上 Wildplans [Tegyn A] 的 World Challenge Expedition - Southern Tanzania


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

I read in a magazine that tanzania has the best and most preferred climate in the world! Judging by these pics and the wildlife, I'm not surprised that people say this!


----------



## Deepakanox (Jun 25, 2013)

Tanzania, nice place to visit.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Deepakanox said:


> Tanzania, nice place to visit.


Welcome to Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Places i Prefer in Tanzania*



> http://distilleryimage6.s3.amazonaws.com/14327caed2d211e2aa4422000ae90e71_7.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

By Gary.


----------



## Deepakanox (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah sure I will plan out to visit Tanzania.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Deepakanox said:


> Yeah sure I will plan out to visit Tanzania.


:cheers::banana:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*SINGITA GRUMETI RESERVE*


Singita Sabora Tented Camp by Singita Game Reserves, on Flickr


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.fluidpixel.com/Places/Africa/Tanzania/i-g3gjrQx/10/XL/Africa-20081021-3915-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.fluidpixel.com/Places/Africa/Tanzania/i-B9nj4j3/2/XL/Africa-20081018-3058-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.fluidpixel.com/Places/Africa/Tanzania/i-wxd5mKr/11/XL/Africa-20081019-3265-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.fluidpixel.com/Places/Africa/Tanzania/i-mnShfKs/11/XL/Africa-20081020-3739-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.fluidpixel.com/Places/Africa/Tanzania/i-T8Cx5mw/11/XL/Africa-20081020-3798-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.fluidpixel.com/Places/Africa/Tanzania/i-qBHvQJL/10/XL/Africa-20081020-3662-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.fluidpixel.com/Places/Africa/Tanzania/i-XcSF2s9/10/XL/Africa-20081024-4852-XL.jpg


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

^^:cheers::banana:


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

:cheers1:

cheers kwa ndovu lager haha


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://susan-peter-blake.smugmug.co...ara-Tree-Lodge/i-ssKw7hC/0/XL/DSC_4460-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://susan-peter-blake.smugmug.co...ara-Tree-Lodge/i-5NVhWQL/0/XL/DSC_4474-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://imapilot.smugmug.com/Travel/...kGgmKc/0/L/IMG_0258-Kilimanjaro-Sunrise-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://postcardvalet.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania/i-5QhphpV/1/M/P1130269-M.jpg









http://cmg.smugmug.com/Animals/Tanzania/i-TrtmCW2/0/M/_MG_3318 0139_DxO-M.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://cmg.smugmug.com/Animals/Tanzania/i-cPgFBgs/0/M/_MG_5098_DxO_rawa-M.jpg









http://cmg.smugmug.com/Animals/Tanzania/i-XwPMkXQ/0/XL/_MG_5946_DxO-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://cmg.smugmug.com/Animals/Tanzania/i-mrVtxw5/0/XL/_MG_6330 110_DxO-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://cmg.smugmug.com/Animals/Tanzania/i-Fgs24jb/1/XL/_MG_5608 216_DxO-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://cmg.smugmug.com/Animals/Tanzania/i-nN6KFwV/1/M/_MG_5737 319_DxO-M.jpg









http://cmg.smugmug.com/Animals/Tanzania/i-6S8BGfW/0/M/Mt. Meru_DxO-M.jpg









http://cmg.smugmug.com/Animals/Tanzania/i-Fr4ZLzb/1/M/Mt. Kilamanjaro-M.jpg


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Rain Drops said:


> http://www.fluidpixel.com/Places/Africa/Tanzania/i-85TqW9m/10/XL/Africa-20081019-3334-XL.jpg



^^

Were they having sex ?? ostrich porn?? :nuts:


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

hahaah I actually didn't not think about that!

dirty mind Little universe haha


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Tanga, Tanzania*









http://thetembas.smugmug.com/Tanzania/Tanzania-2010/Tanga/i-2FhhRSf/0/XL/IMG_9626-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://wildlandadventures.smugmug.c...afari/i-fj5vfcR/0/M/Angata Luxury Camp3-M.jpg









http://wildlandadventures.smugmug.c...fari/i-VWPPpFq/0/M/kia_lodge_pool_chica-M.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://wildlandadventures.smugmug.c...-R8FJ4pn/0/M/Ngorongoro_Crater_Tanzania-M.jpg


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 mazyen 的 DSC_4189



Flickr 上 mazyen 的 DSC_3160​


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://jon-fabian.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania-2008/i-RWTQP7x/0/M/nasera rock 5-M.jpg









http://jon-fabian.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania-2008/i-dj7LHTN/0/M/ostrich flock and tommie-M.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://jon-fabian.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania-2008/i-7NG75QF/0/XL/crater flamingos and zebras-XL.jpg









http://jon-fabian.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania-2008/i-GZBsm5R/0/M/Crater hippo pool-M.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://jon-fabian.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania-2008/i-TRSw4nm/0/M/First morning in Africa-M.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://deinldn.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania/i-F49K6HD/1/L/IMG_2601-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://deinldn.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania/i-4gF73c5/1/L/IMG_2437-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://deinldn.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania/i-ffDhcVZ/1/L/IMG_2439-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.fluidpixel.com/Places/Africa/Tanzania/i-wxd5mKr/11/XL/Africa-20081019-3265-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.fluidpixel.com/Places/Africa/Tanzania/i-BC4rMRZ/10/XL/Africa-20081019-3490-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.fluidpixel.com/Places/Africa/Tanzania/i-fK4wBRv/11/XL/Africa-20081019-3505-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.fluidpixel.com/Places/Africa/Tanzania/i-LNwgV2g/10/XL/Africa-20081019-3528-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.fluidpixel.com/Places/Africa/Tanzania/i-zDPr5p3/10/XL/Africa-20081019-3545-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.fluidpixel.com/Places/Africa/Tanzania/i-SdDXVQW/11/XL/Africa-20081020-3633-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.fluidpixel.com/Places/Africa/Tanzania/i-qBHvQJL/10/XL/Africa-20081020-3662-XL.jpg

^^ Lion is like, " shit, look at that a$$, im gonna eat in the afternoon":lol:


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.fluidpixel.com/Places/Africa/Tanzania/i-PKW4qdm/10/XL/Africa-20081020-364


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.fluidpixel.com/Places/Africa/Tanzania/i-mnShfKs/11/XL/Africa-20081020-3739-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.fluidpixel.com/Places/Africa/Tanzania/i-T8Cx5mw/11/XL/Africa-20081020-3798-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.fluidpixel.com/Places/Africa/Tanzania/i-g3gjrQx/10/XL/Africa-20081021-3915-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.fluidpixel.com/Places/Africa/Tanzania/i-JBxrGRD/10/XL/Africa-20081022-4357-XL.jpg


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Beautiful Pics,love the animal shots.Thanks


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you Parra.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*RONDOM SHOTS*






Flickr 上 mazyen 的 DSC_4215A


Flickr 上 mazyen 的 DSC_1138



Flickr 上 mazyen 的 DSC_1206




Flickr 上 mazyen 的 DSC_3219


Flickr 上 mazyen 的 DSC_3161



Flickr 上 mazyen 的 DSC_3823



Flickr 上 mazyen 的 DSC_3847


Flickr 上 mazyen 的 DSC_1392


Flickr 上 mazyen 的 DSC_1600



Flickr 上 mazyen 的 DSC_5704


Flickr 上 mazyen 的 DSC_5711


Flickr 上 mazyen 的 Crocs galore


Flickr 上 mazyen 的 DSC_0182


Flickr 上 mazyen 的 DSC_0178​


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8204/8230188092_45e86704d8_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8223/8303751208_78a66763e9_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8078/8256836419_8e09017ba6_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://broughton.smugmug.com/Vacation/Tanzania-2006/i-cfGV9xs/0/XL/IMG_1342-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://broughton.smugmug.com/Vacation/Tanzania-2006/i-rJSsbLC/0/XL/IMG_1446-XL.jpg


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

^^You are doing a great job Bro :banana::cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*SERENGETI SUNSET
*


Flickr 上 mazyen 的 Serengeti Sunset



Flickr 上 mazyen 的 DSC_0268A


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://colstonedgerton.smugmug.com/Other/Tanzania/i-MpG5Mcn/0/L/DSC_0227-L.jpg









http://colstonedgerton.smugmug.com/Other/Tanzania/i-S3K2SBf/0/L/Tanzania I 221-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://colstonedgerton.smugmug.com/Other/Tanzania/i-f8TsFzN/0/L/DSC_0187-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://colstonedgerton.smugmug.com/Other/Tanzania/i-bc7jz35/0/L/Tanzania II 020-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://phill1979.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania/i-5zkjtdz/0/L/P6180044-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://phill1979.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania/i-m5PDg5h/0/L/P6180040-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://phill1979.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania/i-tbpXPQM/0/L/P6190055-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://phill1979.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania/i-mcTNsrr/0/L/P6220159-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://phill1979.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania/i-mGVFtZN/0/L/P6220179-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://phill1979.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania/i-bW6MrCK/0/L/P6230181-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://bwanasafari.smugmug.com/WILDLIFE/SAFARI/i-V8wqTr4/1/M/1140-M.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://bwanasafari.smugmug.com/WILDLIFE/SAFARI/i-zRmqfzb/1/L/1145-L.jpg


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*DAR ES SALAAM*


Flickr 上 Snapped by Mat 的 Dar Es Salaam Sunrise


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Jump into the hot sea water*


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://photos.digital-eye.nl/Travel/Tanzania/i-TTXQ7Kt/0/L/tanzania_0001-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://photos.digital-eye.nl/Travel/Tanzania/i-sjLJZTJ/0/L/tanzania_0064-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://photos.digital-eye.nl/Travel/Tanzania/i-SXnrvJR/0/L/tanzania_0089-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://photos.digital-eye.nl/Travel/Tanzania/i-Bzsgw35/0/L/tanzania_0090-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://photos.digital-eye.nl/Travel/Tanzania/i-zh55qmN/0/L/tanzania_0091-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://photos.digital-eye.nl/Travel/Tanzania/i-jhzXcCT/0/L/tanzania_0092-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://photos.digital-eye.nl/Travel/Tanzania/i-8PRwvRR/0/L/tanzania_0099-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://photos.digital-eye.nl/Travel/Tanzania/i-ZVLRgSw/0/L/tanzania_0113-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://photos.digital-eye.nl/Travel/Tanzania/i-skzDXH8/0/L/tanzania_0117-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://photos.digital-eye.nl/Travel/Tanzania/i-jckQnVV/0/L/tanzania_0120-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://photos.digital-eye.nl/Travel/Tanzania/i-dbVJx9m/0/L/tanzania_0137-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://photos.digital-eye.nl/Travel/Tanzania/i-TQgPN3T/0/L/tanzania_0214-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://photos.digital-eye.nl/Travel/Tanzania/i-jtdvMK7/0/L/tanzania_0260-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://photos.digital-eye.nl/Travel/Tanzania/i-kR6WZsH/0/L/tanzania_0268-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://photos.digital-eye.nl/Travel/Tanzania/i-SwvZk7c/0/L/tanzania_0264-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://photos.digital-eye.nl/Travel/Tanzania/i-2kW7LCt/0/L/tanzania_0278-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://photos.digital-eye.nl/Travel/Tanzania/i-zC5nMzM/0/L/tanzania_0417-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://knew.smugmug.com/Tanzania/Tanzania/i-nqZqbSV/0/L/IMG_3439-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://knew.smugmug.com/Tanzania/Tanzania/i-rVXfPpW/0/L/IMG_3497-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://gbacso.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania/i-vvgn4nr/0/L/DSC_0003-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://gbacso.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania/i-r8XFP3p/0/L/DSC_0038-L.jpg


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rain Drops said:


> http://knew.smugmug.com/Tanzania/Tanzania/i-nqZqbSV/0/L/IMG_3439-L.jpg


One of those photos that makes you want to travel about that place... those vast wildernesses must be so relaxing to cross with a car.


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

PRIMEVAL said:


> One of those photos that makes you want to travel about that place...* those vast wildernesses must be so relaxing to cross with a ca*r.


be wary of the drivers hahah..They might give you the shock of your life


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://thegibsonfam.smugmug.com/Travel/London-Tanzania-Paris-July/i-VH65DhX/0/L/IMG_0978-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://thegibsonfam.smugmug.com/Travel/London-Tanzania-Paris-July/i-Mct9mTT/0/L/IMG_0958-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://gbacso.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania/i-wsJ93qc/0/L/DSC_0114-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://gbacso.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania/i-dXQwxQz/0/L/DSC_0231-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://gbacso.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania/i-6ZhLPPv/0/L/DSC_0275-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://gbacso.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania/i-j4zJq3X/0/L/DSC_0321-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://gbacso.smugmug.com/Travel/Ta...such an ocean it should be fun to fish!-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://gbacso.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania/i-ZCgs2mt/0/L/DSC_0025-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://gbacso.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania/i-GDShN4n/0/L/Typical trees on the savannah-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://gbacso.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania/i-n2hNKzh/0/L/DSC_0648-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://gbacso.smugmug.com/Travel/Ta... the 1.6 million!! zebra and wildebeest-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://gbacso.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania/i-tdLvmk9/0/XL/DSC_0653-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://gbacso.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania/i-jkWgfBz/0/XL/DSC_0657-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://gbacso.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania/i-CJjLjTf/0/XL/DSC_0404-XL.jpg


----------



## x_tan (Jun 2, 2013)

Dik-Dik, Lake Manyara National Park, Mto Wa Mbu, Tanzania by X_Tan, on Flickr


Elephants Crossing, Lake Manyara National Park, Mto Wa Mbu, Tanzania by X_Tan, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.wamatatz.org/slide/tanzania.jpg​


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://imagesbyulrich.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania/i-H9Pttc7/0/L/MtMeru_5848-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://meocre.smugmug.com/Africa/Ta...n/i-f3GZxgX/0/X3/20130811 Kenya 5658ab-X3.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://lakelley.smugmug.com/Interna...2009/i-hpGxmt2/0/L/055 ZAN Indian Ocean-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://meocre.smugmug.com/Africa/Ta...-CHbqP7r/1/X2/20130817 Tanzania 9493ab-X2.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://meocre.smugmug.com/Africa/Ta...-MNgr5Xs/0/X3/20130816 Tanzania 9338ab-X3.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://meocre.smugmug.com/Africa/Ta...i-zkHH89h/0/X3/20130817 EAfrica 7294ab-X3.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://uncorneredmarket.smugmug.com...i-79hWx5Z/0/XL/5835678871_92310d08cc_o-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://uncorneredmarket.smugmug.com...i-xzqSbW5/0/XL/5835785901_0506682abf_o-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://uncorneredmarket.smugmug.com...i-mcqCXJN/0/XL/5836370066_1868883b75_o-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://uncorneredmarket.smugmug.com...i-m58grcv/0/XL/5836041594_65de41f999_o-XL.jpg


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Africa's Leading Beach Destination
Zanzibar, Tanzania


Mapenzi Beach, Zanzibar. by Heaven`s Gate (John), on Flickr


La Gemma Dell' Est by Marc Fletcher Photography, on Flickr


a swimming pool @ zanzibar by loic2co, on Flickr
​


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Africa's Leading Tourist Attraction
Mount Kilimanjaro, Tanzania


The Ash Cone by Marco Di Fabio, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/royaltech/9728424019/


DSC_1030 RT.jpg by Rubymurry, on Flickr​


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://troyharlan.smugmug.com/Travel/Africa2012/African-Safari-Day-11/i-JxXLFkP/1/XL/DSC04407-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://troyharlan.smugmug.com/Travel/Africa2012/African-Safari-Day-11/i-FsGmNrJ/1/XL/DSC04414-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://troyharlan.smugmug.com/Travel/Africa2012/African-Safari-Day-11/i-rVS7G69/1/XL/DSC04667-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://troyharlan.smugmug.com/Travel/Africa2012/African-Safari-Day-11/i-ZMpbW4B/1/XL/DSC04437-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.jonastonboe.com/Travel/Tanzania-2012/i-RwJ63Vt/0/XL/PP5A0325-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.jonastonboe.com/Travel/Tanzania-2012/i-ZCcrKFS/0/XL/PP5A0335-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.jonastonboe.com/Travel/Tanzania-2012/i-cNLm9b9/0/XL/PP5A0355-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.jonastonboe.com/Travel/Tanzania-2012/i-xckM9NV/0/XL/PP5A0384-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.jonastonboe.com/Travel/Tanzania-2012/i-7Z8Sfzz/0/XL/PP5A0418-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.jonastonboe.com/Travel/Tanzania-2012/i-ZKgmGSM/0/XL/PP5A0421-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.jonastonboe.com/Travel/Tanzania-2012/i-XQhK5kB/0/XL/PP5A0494-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.jonastonboe.com/Travel/Tanzania-2012/i-CvxgWh8/0/XL/PP5A0798-XL.jpg


----------



## x_tan (Jun 2, 2013)

Village Girl, Tanzania by X_Tan, on Flickr


Village Girl, Tanzania by X_Tan, on Flickr


Village Kid @ Mto Wa Mbu, Tanzania by X_Tan, on Flickr


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Selous Game Reserve, Tanzania*

A forgotten World Heritage Site:

Brief History:

The Selous Game Reserve is one of the largest faunal reserves of the world, located in the south of Tanzania. It was named after Englishman Sir Frederick Selous, a famous big game hunter and early conservationist, who died at Beho Beho in this territory in 1917 while fighting against the Germans during World War I. Scottish explorer and cartographer Keith Johnston also died at Beho Beho in 1879 while leading a RSGS expedition to the Great Lakes of Africa with Joseph Thomson. The Selous was designated a UNESCO World Heritage Site in 1982 due to the diversity of its wildlife and undisturbed nature

The reserve covers a total area of 54,600 km2 (21,100 sq mi) and has additional buffer zones. Within the reserve no permanent human habitation or permanent structures are permitted. All (human) entry and exit is carefully controlled by the Wildlife Division of the Tanzanian Ministry of Natural Resources and Tourism. Some of the typical animals of the savanna (for example elephants, hippopotami, African Wild Dog, cape buffalo and crocodiles) can be found in this park in larger numbers than in any other African game reserve or national park.


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8200/8210740493_b9abb54909_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8070/8227275582_68a27470c2_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8205/8227247116_073fc5e1fb_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1277/1176338620_18aed6d397_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4109/4844726446_773fbd783f_z.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8482/8211828738_5bfd34f86f_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8486/8211829614_92a5f645f6_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8340/8210741289_6c3de5e324_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4089/4844726030_7371899825_z.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4087/4844726098_d2cd1542b7_z.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://eladski.smugmug.com/Travel/Africa/Tanzania/i-5bsrNKc/0/L/IMG_9709a-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://eladski.smugmug.com/Travel/Africa/Tanzania/i-Tg3sSwt/0/L/IMG_4200a-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://eladski.smugmug.com/Travel/Africa/Tanzania/i-JvCgT8q/0/L/IMG_3905b-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://eladski.smugmug.com/Travel/Africa/Tanzania/i-qNkbHCr/0/L/IMG_8634-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://eladski.smugmug.com/Travel/Africa/Tanzania/i-vhqNFDv/0/L/IMG_8589-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://eladski.smugmug.com/Travel/Africa/Tanzania/i-Xnh9p7w/0/L/IMG_8576b-L.jpg


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Love ur photos Rain Drops.Thanks Heaps!


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://photos.madisonicus.net/Street-Scenes/tanzania-street-2010/i-b6Lz9jT/0/L/streettanz-0017-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://photos.madisonicus.net/Stree...et-2010/i-hdCGX6r/0/XL/streettanz-0022-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://photos.madisonicus.net/Street-Scenes/tanzania-street-2010/i-3T49hvb/0/L/streettanz-0031-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://photos.madisonicus.net/Street-Scenes/tanzania-street-2010/i-d9LkG9m/0/L/streettanz-0141-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://sharontaylor.smugmug.com/Travel/Africa/Tanzania-2004-Part-2/i-qdFw9zt/0/L/006_3-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://photos.madisonicus.net/Street-Scenes/tanzania-street-2010/i-p5fQQk3/0/L/streettanz-0216-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://photos.madisonicus.net/Stree...et-2010/i-kfM27cf/0/XL/streettanz-0217-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://photos.madisonicus.net/Street-Scenes/tanzania-street-2010/i-6mfbZ4T/0/L/streettanz-1101-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://photos.madisonicus.net/Stree...et-2010/i-5vDw9K7/0/X2/streettanz-1113-X2.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://photos.madisonicus.net/Street-Scenes/tanzania-street-2010/i-PJzhGrM/0/L/streettanz-1123-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://photos.madisonicus.net/Street-Scenes/tanzania-street-2010/i-qxdwfTn/0/L/streettanz-1128-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://photos.madisonicus.net/Street-Scenes/tanzania-street-2010/i-c3GvVpC/0/L/streettanz-1130-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://photos.madisonicus.net/Street-Scenes/tanzania-street-2010/i-RxNzrGw/0/L/streettanz-2418-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://photos.madisonicus.net/Street-Scenes/tanzania-street-2010/i-S8fDGFJ/0/L/streettanz-1765-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://photos.madisonicus.net/Street-Scenes/tanzania-street-2010/i-MTwJRNW/0/XL/tanz-1789-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://wildernessscotland.smugmug.c...ari-Tanzania-I/i-4w2rs79/0/XL/IMG_5816-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://wildernessscotland.smugmug.c...ari-Tanzania-I/i-qCHsLjx/0/XL/IMG_5966-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://wildernessscotland.smugmug.c...ari-Tanzania-I/i-Tjthfmd/0/XL/IMG_5859-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://wildernessscotland.smugmug.c...ari-Tanzania-I/i-G5LmBKb/0/XL/IMG_5877-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://wildernessscotland.smugmug.c...ari-Tanzania-I/i-6sdd7Kx/0/XL/IMG_5970-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Bagamoyo*

Some bit of history:

The town of Bagamoyo, Tanzania, was founded at the end of the 18th century. It was (also spelled Bagamojo) the original capital of German East Africa and was one of the most important trading ports along the East African coast. Today the town has about 30,000 inhabitants and is the capital of the District of Bagamoyo, recently being considered as a world heritage site.


Today, Bagamoyo is a centre for dhow sailboat building. The Department of Antiquities in Tanzania is working to maintain the ruins of the colonial era in and around Bagamoyo and to revitalize the town. The Bagamoyo College of Arts (“Chuo cha Sanaa”) is an internationally famous arts college in Tanzania, teaching traditional Tanzanian painting, sculpture, drama, dancing and drumming.
Because of its varied history and proximity to Dar es Salaam, Bagamoyo is more diverse than some other areas of the country. Bagamoyo is home to many ethnic groups, including the Wakwere, Wazaramo, Wazigua, Maasai, and Waswahili. Although Swahili culture dominates, many different cultures coexist in Bagamoyo, including people of Arab descent.[1]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bagamoyo​


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://brodiehenry.smugmug.com/Travel/Africa/Tanzania-May-09/i-rDv2zmR/0/XL/BHenry_13734-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://brodiehenry.smugmug.com/Travel/Africa/Tanzania-May-09/i-jGrvgKr/0/XL/BHenry_13732-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://brodiehenry.smugmug.com/Travel/Africa/Tanzania-May-09/i-p3dCbPF/0/XL/100_2061-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://brodiehenry.smugmug.com/Travel/Africa/Tanzania-May-09/i-R4PPQxm/0/XL/100_2062-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://imagesbyulrich.smugmug.com/Travel/Bagamoyo/i-fqzdGtd/0/L/Mangroves_2828-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://imagesbyulrich.smugmug.com/Travel/Bagamoyo/i-qWw73bv/0/L/GermanBoma4974sm-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://brodiehenry.smugmug.com/Travel/Africa/Tanzania-May-09/i-vCsj6V2/0/XL/100_2063-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://imagesbyulrich.smugmug.com/Travel/Bagamoyo/i-2vrJZ7q/0/L/StreetScene_2980-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://brodiehenry.smugmug.com/Travel/Africa/Tanzania-May-09/i-zvRtLrs/0/XL/BHenry_13500-XL.jpg


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

^^:banana: :cheers: great photos Bro, great job :cheers:


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Ahsante kijana :banana::banana: :cheers::cheers: :cheer::cheer::cheer::rock::rock::rock:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 barbara.hermans 的 IMG_2207



Flickr 上 barbara.hermans 的 IMG_2244



Flickr 上 barbara.hermans 的 IMG_1952



Flickr 上 barbara.hermans 的 IMG_1475



Flickr 上 barbara.hermans 的 IMG_1175


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://jammin.smugmug.com/Africa/12-09-04-Tanzania/i-q3B9Z8q/0/X2/Tanzania_355-X2.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://jammin.smugmug.com/Africa/12-09-04-Tanzania/i-5XXhfR7/0/X3/Tanzania_687-X3.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://jammin.smugmug.com/Africa/12-09-04-Tanzania/i-ZzH37bk/0/X3/Tanzania_718-X3.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://jammin.smugmug.com/Africa/12-09-04-Tanzania/i-6bdqFrW/0/X3/Tanzania_745-X3.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://frankl0.smugmug.com/Holidays/African-Adventure-Jan-2013/i-5jRz72X/1/L/_DSC3321-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://frankl0.smugmug.com/Holidays/African-Adventure-Jan-2013/i-6XjPkcv/1/L/_DSC3301-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://frankl0.smugmug.com/Holidays/African-Adventure-Jan-2013/i-nqwgRmD/1/L/_DSC3673-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Mbeya, Tanzania*


















http://trialx.com/curetalk/wp-content/blogs.dir/7/files/2011/05/cities/Mbeya-2.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://5cense.com/EA/Tazara2Malawi/01_tazara_train.JPG









http://5cense.com/EA/Tazara2Malawi/03_approaching_Mbeya.JPG


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://peakery.com/static/images/items/users/mbeya-2012-06-02-1.JPG.910x680_q85_upscale-False.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://peakery.com/static/images/items/users/mbeya-2012-06-02-0.jpg.910x680_q85_upscale-False.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/50162951.jpg









https://cdn3.gbot.me/photos/aR/AC/1...ozi_Crater_Lake-20000000002090158-500x375.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/81/254555038_f0562d271b_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i970.photobucket.com/albums/ae190/tanzan_2010/749315-3a6d342a-2c1d-444f-a0e2-5af9.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i970.photobucket.com/albums/ae190/tanzan_2010/5-1.jpg









http://i970.photobucket.com/albums/ae190/tanzan_2010/1.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2077/2464068402_6da8d0209b_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Usambara Mountains.*









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2188/2396878238_90f8419bea_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3100/2396006501_908ef6b0b5_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2202/2396826894_9d8bbdf9fa_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2330/2395987991_827d0d69aa_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6054/6314234829_00aa224a84_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3616/3406334088_dff5dbb144_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4153/4982193554_d68a309f9f_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3328/3182287624_eb7707d560_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Kagera, Tanzania*


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3671/10997452284_4ef2c45601_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1416/5163870294_ea196a6e0d_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4087/5163870302_bd569b6d88_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4115/4891146766_5b39839cf3_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6144/5919353826_e2beedea15_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5301/5671922314_14a668363d_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4032/4700044970_b49a567532_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4094/4890524373_ae3274c21b_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3825/9833463205_6835b7ec32_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7315/9833546253_f92f2f109b_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7300/9833460295_79810ed59e_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

double post


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4123/4891149574_ab70717769_b.jpg


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

^^^^ :banana::banana::banana: nomaa mkuu, Great Job :cheers:


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Asante mkuu


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3199/2427885879_5c33b8c9c1_z.jpg?zz=1


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3284/2850593470_c86b0de210_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Traditional Dances.*

Hi there, Are you tired of looking at different photos of Tanzania scenery and so on? well, guess what?, Me too! :lol: :lol:

Lets start enjoying Traditional Music from different tribes in Tanzania.

Tanzania has over 120 different tribes, each with its own distinct language, clothing and culture. If you dont love the animals and mountains, you will love the cultures :cheers:

1. Haya Traditional Dance:


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

2. Sukuma Traditional Dances:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Zebras fighting in Ngorongoro Crater in Tanzania-05 1-13-12 by lamsongf, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Zebras fighting in Ngorongoro Crater in Tanzania-79 1-13-12 by lamsongf, on Flickr


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Kigoma*

Another forgotten place :bash:


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3140/3109654720_e8c93a457b_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8046/8370952365_2795263e02_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3490/3949219278_32c186c434_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3412/3256509352_588f036c12_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3749/10043855965_495e7681bd_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6178/6172228698_ee6db205d9_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7288/8738030517_bd38f31198_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8085/8370982545_59da7d50fd_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm1.staticflickr.com/82/238380050_374ef6d79a_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7164/6505347487_6d73dbc48f_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5328/7061778617_b18c6e04ed_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm1.staticflickr.com/204/504220900_94824a3f0a_z.jpg?zz=1









http://farm1.staticflickr.com/198/504221142_0033ee8ff1_z.jpg?zz=1









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2308/2498667585_cba07e04ca_z.jpg?zz=1


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7324/10043836044_83bca5870e_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm1.staticflickr.com/44/127407987_78e8a353af_z.jpg?zz=1









http://farm1.staticflickr.com/48/127408500_c3f635f74e_z.jpg?zz=1









http://farm1.staticflickr.com/52/127407212_178e7a7060_z.jpg?zz=1


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2672/3796241849_c8b928964e_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6171/6172187634_1761da1162_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6154/6177234062_364c6cddd5_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7281/8738024439_250262cb27_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7283/8739150750_1d44aa157e_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3593/3797071492_7c8ae34c84_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1213/530003847_e02cfe1328_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3424/3949219282_19e787e8de_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2640/3949219318_63d316189a_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2723/4202574763_ae518ac593_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7446/10043828226_87c68522c5_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2526/3949103044_f6d09dafc1_b.jpg


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 Elephants in Ngorongoro Crater from overlook in Tanzania-05 1-12-12


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*SAFARI VEHICLES*


Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 Baboons at entrance Ngorongoro Conservation area in Tanzania-33 1-12-12



Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 Baboons at entrance Ngorongoro Conservation area in Tanzania-19 1-12-12



Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 Baboons at entrance Ngorongoro Conservation area in Tanzania-12 1-12-12


Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 Baboons at entrance Ngorongoro Conservation area in Tanzania-10 1-12-12



Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 Elephant at Lake Manyara NP in Tanzania-59 1-12-12


Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 Elephant at Lake Manyara NP in Tanzania-39 1-12-12



Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 Elephant at Lake Manyara NP in Tanzania-36 1-12-12


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://martinwgrosnick.com/images/Baboon_47605F.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://lh4.google.co.uk/sakkers/Rs9QjPYczpI/AAAAAAAAAuY/N9ug3eueg4c/s800/Zanzibar 599.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://harveysapir.smugmug.com/Zanzibar/SafariBlue-Zanzibar/i-4kDz6H6/0/XL/081018_Zanzibar218-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://harveysapir.smugmug.com/Zanzibar/SafariBlue-Zanzibar/i-KJM4MRQ/0/XL/081018_Zanzibar203-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://prayingmantisphotography.smugmug.com/Zanzibar-/Zanzibar/i-HX7dnFf/0/XL/Foto 190-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://prayingmantisphotography.smugmug.com/Zanzibar-/Zanzibar/i-K96BCtm/0/XL/Foto 384-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://prayingmantisphotography.smugmug.com/Zanzibar-/Zanzibar/i-5g57K82/0/XL/Foto 381-XL.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Elephants in Ngorongoro Crater *



Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 Elephants in Ngorongoro Crater in Tanzania-25 1-13-12


Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 Elephants in Ngorongoro Crater in Tanzania-10 1-13-12


Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 Elephants in Ngorongoro Crater in Tanzania-04 1-13-12


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Black Rhinos*


Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 Black Rhinos in Ngorongoro Crater in Tanzania-33 1-13-12



Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 Black Rhions in Ngorongoro Crater in Tanzania-27 1-13-12


Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 Black Rhinos in Ngorongoro Crater in Tanzania-22 1-13-12


Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 Black Rhinos in Ngorongoro Crater in Tanzania-02 1-13-12


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://goodnews.ws/wp-content/uploa...vannah-Sunset-Burkina-Faso_20090421132705.jpg








http://www.giddyuptoafrica.com.au/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/AfricanSunset.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

LAKE SINGIDA


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*picnic lunch at Ngorongoro Crater*


Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 Rainy picnic lunch at Ngorongoro Crater in Tanzania-14 1-13-12


Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 LC at rainy picnic lunch at Ngorongoro Crater in Tanzania-10 1-13-12


Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 Rainy picnic lunch at Ngorongoro Crater in Tanzania-08 1-13-12



Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 Rainy picnic lunch at Ngorongoro Crater in Tanzania-01 1-13-12


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Udzungwa National Park*


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

sorry for those who have seen this place before 










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3453/3916276333_f91c2cfb90_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://marja.smugmug.com/Travel/Tan...e great Sanje waterfall - a 200m fall!-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3209/2759987192_da6b0d6484_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3141/2759988498_ddeccb778e_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3193/2760016028_afdc0afccb_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.ara-photos.com/Tanzania/.../i-xN3VWxQ/0/XL/Udzungwa_NatlPark_0021-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://mario.smugmug.com/Travel/Tan...0/X2/Udzungwa - Waterfall Little One 2-X2.jpg


----------



## Uhuru na Umoja (Jan 16, 2012)

kiligoland said:


> Flickr 上 nickflyer 的 Lake Manyara, Lake Manyara National Park


I havent been here for a long while, you fellows are doing admirable job. 

I thank you.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 nickflyer 的 Giraffe, Lake Manyara National Park


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Storks Ibis & Wildebeest*


Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 Storks Ibis & Wildebeest in Ngorongoro Crater in Tanzania-04 1-13-12



Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 Sacred Ibis in Ngorongoro Crater in Tanzania-02 1-13-12


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-6BV8vj2w6Cg/UAFJEmJ4-tI/AAAAAAAAAP4/CXXafTJ6LSU/s1600/giraffes2.jpg


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Loney Dickson 的 Tanzania-5500


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://i1109.photobucket.com/albums...National Park and back to Arusha/76083b05.jpg








http://i1109.photobucket.com/albums...National Park and back to Arusha/49d9e323.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm238/efiark/Safari2008/P1000043.jpg







http://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm238/efiark/Safari2008/P1000082.jpg


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

^^ beautiful :cheers: :banana:


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://www.planetware.com/i/photo/serengeti-national-park-tza122.jpg

http://www.smithsonianjourneys.org/images/uploaded/content/61608_image.jpg









http://www.smithsonianjourneys.org/images/uploaded/content/61609_image.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Tanga, Tanzania*


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5086/5363968249_647f0f03c0_z.jpg









http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1294/1235113107_e66626b867_z.jpg?zz=1


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7020/6558428517_595fce8a4f_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8076/8319603688_41cd7d4fc3_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5124/5227611112_0f84675079_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7276/7412956662_e240fb20bd_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4073/5446766263_9baa32729b_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

The mountains you see above and below are called Pare Mountains (not to be confused with Usambara Mountains)


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm1.staticflickr.com/138/345583182_a2f755bbf7_z.jpg?zz=1









http://farm1.staticflickr.com/78/179233145_233936d6da_z.jpg?zz=1









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3032/2560375093_8d4600458f_z.jpg?zz=1


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8011/7412802404_a3b6f29295_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8142/7412844722_a471c0be05_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

tanzania coast








http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/01/25/ea/78/the-coconut-beach.jpg

Lake Manyara








http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/01/47/ba/b7/lake-manyara-national.jpg


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*addressing safari group at Serena Mountain Village Lodge in Arusha*



Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 Guide Walter addressing safari group at Serena Mountain Village Lodge in Arusha Tanzania-01 1-12-12



Flickr 上 lamsongf 的 LC & Safari group at Serena Mountain Lodge in Arusha Tanzania-01 1-12-12


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*PRISON ISLAND ZANZIBAR*


Flickr 上 Eden Viaggi 的 Prison Island - Zanzibar



Flickr 上 EBoechat 的 Trip to Tanzania. Prison Island, Zanzibar. Nov/2012


Flickr 上 EBoechat 的 Trip to Tanzania. Prison Island, Zanzibar. Nov/2012



Flickr 上 EBoechat 的 Trip to Tanzania. Prison Island, Zanzibar. Nov/2012



Flickr 上 EBoechat 的 Trip to Tanzania. Prison Island, Zanzibar. Nov/2012



Flickr 上 EBoechat 的 Trip to Zanzibar, Tanzania. Prison Island. Tortoise Sanctuary. Nov/2012. Viagem para Zanzibar, Tanzania. Ilha Prisão. Santuário das Tartarugas. Nov/2012


Flickr 上 EBoechat 的 Trip to Zanzibar, Tanzania. Prison Island. Tortoise Sanctuary. Nov/2012. Viagem para Zanzibar, Tanzania. Ilha Prisão. Santuário das Tartarugas. Nov/2012


Flickr 上 Pepe_chan 的 Prison Island


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*CLIMBING KILIMANJARO, SHIRA PEAK*



Flickr 上 nghikr 的 Danni catches up.jpg


Flickr 上 nghikr 的 Shira 2 camp from above.jpg


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*The New York Times has named Dar es Salaam among 52 places in the world to go in 2014.*



> *On the African coast, music thrives in a commercial capital.*


http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/01/10/travel/2014-places-to-go.html?_r=2



> The American daily newspaper, which founded and continuously published in New York City since September 18, 1851, writes:
> 
> *Tanzania may be best known for the snow-capped peaks of Mount Kilimanjaro and the game-packed plains of the Serengeti, but the real pulse of the country is found in its largest city, Dar es Salaam. An eclectic mix of music echoes through the beach clubs, open-air bars and nightclubs of this Indian Ocean coastal city. Old-school dance music competes with Swahili hip-hop and traditional drumming, all drawing from the city’s African, Indian and Arab influences. Add in the street food, the beaches and the fact that the year-old African low-cost carrier Fastjet uses Dar as its hub, and it’s easy to see that this commercial capital is more than a stopover on the way to Tanzania’s natural splendor. It is an African metropolis coming into its own*.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*KILIMANJARO​*
http://garychandler.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/Tanzania-elephant-herd.jpg


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*view over the tea fields at the Maganga Tea Estates in Mufindi, Tanzania*


Flickr 上 paulshaffner 的 maganga_view​


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

from Ibofwe, looking north across the valley to Uhambingetu, near Iringa​



Flickr 上 paulshaffner 的 ibofwe_view


*
the northernmost ridge of the Udzungwa Mountains near Ibofwe, Tanzania*


Flickr 上 paulshaffner 的 ibofwe_flowerview​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*MBEYA PEAK*


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

^^ southern Tanzania is beautiful and pristine :cheers: Great job Ben


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Spine-sided Chameleon *​


Flickr 上 Galileo gallery 的 Spine-sided Chameleon , Mufindi, Tanzania​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

AGAMA LIZARD









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...in_Tanzania.jpg/800px-Lizards_in_Tanzania.jpg​


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Singita Sasakwa Lodge, Grumeti, Tanzania​*


Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Singita Sasakwa Lodge, Grumeti, Tanzania​


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Singita Sasakwa Lodge, Grumeti, Tanzania
*



Flickr 上 safari-partners 的 Singita Sasakwa Lodge, Grumeti, Tanzania​


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

> *Tony Ventrella goes looking for answers behind the success of the Seattle sports teams at CenturyLink Field this season and as he comes to find out there is a connection to the new Tanzania murals in the North end of the stadium.*


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*MATEMA BEACH*​


Flickr 上 Egui_ 的 Stormy day at Lake Nyasa



Flickr 上 paulshaffner 的 matema_beach​


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*A 104, Tanzania*



Flickr 上 samt_st 的 A 104, Tanzania


Flickr 上 samt_st 的 A 104, Tanzania



Flickr 上 samt_st 的 Photo



Flickr 上 samt_st 的 A 104, Tanzania



Flickr 上 samt_st 的 A 104, Tanzania


Flickr 上 samt_st 的 A 104, Tanzania​


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 samt_st 的 A 104, Tanzania


Flickr 上 samt_st 的 A 104, Tanzania


Flickr 上 samt_st 的 A 104, Tanzania



Flickr 上 samt_st 的 A 104, Tanzania


Flickr 上 samt_st 的 A 104, Tanzania​


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 samt_st 的 A 104, Tanzania​


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Lake Eyasi and its surrounding areas:*

Lake Eyasi is located in Arusha region in Northern Tanzania. 

Its a seasonal rift valley lake.


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3418/3266056881_b378410611_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4073/4875089183_dae2141c90_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm1.staticflickr.com/79/252414353_f9865cf57d_z.jpg?zz=1









http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4043/4590156098_c282a4fb9c_z.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm1.staticflickr.com/82/252414282_f88ca891af_z.jpg?zz=1









http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4059/4589534763_1865517c6d_z.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4029/4589535115_1496086371_z.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3345/3643226143_cf42b72fa8_z.jpg?zz=1


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4137/4875086947_185a5a0739_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4017/4589535915_22f9b9e547_z.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2620/4047893216_9f8918969b_z.jpg?zz=1


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4020/4590161458_4f4bc4bb1e_z.jpg









http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4011/4590132298_ab6b91c5b8_z.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2265/2419178756_5043d560b6_z.jpg?zz=1









http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4062/4590138150_3cdc67cd6c_z.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6082/6048675713_a1395e7ffa_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm1.staticflickr.com/31/64314047_a3391bff62_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm1.staticflickr.com/29/64314362_8b707d951b_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm1.staticflickr.com/35/64288345_26c117671c_b.jpg

Looooool @ the glasses.


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm1.staticflickr.com/27/64320479_810e1a2c53_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4033/4590144886_0d0e4f64d0_z.jpg









http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4024/4590143438_01a60570d4_z.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2211/2894556613_b3d6cb5e9f_z.jpg?zz=1









http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4001/4456995136_3616bde25d_z.jpg?zz=1


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6090/6029474069_313b856909_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4143/4859192621_6a8e5d0d7e_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4093/4859191897_cbbd4872a4_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5260/5478999664_b0fced6494_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6047/6264645227_d44ea96fda_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4019/4464997543_3e7d8f48f0_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8207/8175908776_a001fa196e_b.jpg


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

:cheers: ^^ :banana: GREAT Job Bro


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Arusha Region.*









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7435/10626200274_917e1a84bd_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5517/10626224386_4fec9e1f47_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7265/7691487044_2187bac330_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7050/8691686470_cbed9ef080_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7043/8691685482_9229bfec8d_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8120/8690566969_f2cc0b6657_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8247/8691685506_1cd15e6f20_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7046/8691686416_7d9836757d_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Mafia Island.*









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2418/1535587847_622de85d73_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2332/1535622993_ae36ae5a72_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2276/1535624275_65860cebe6_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://berad.smugmug.com/Other/Tanzinia-africa/i-Qr8CKC4/1/L/P1010517-L.jpg









http://berad.smugmug.com/Other/Tanzinia-africa/i-cJKqmTr/1/L/P1010687-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://berad.smugmug.com/Other/Tanzinia-africa/i-s3tfrbT/1/L/DSCN0670-L.jpg









http://berad.smugmug.com/Other/Tanzinia-africa/i-KFgRJjw/1/L/DSCN0631-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://berad.smugmug.com/Other/Tanzinia-africa/i-8VmWHSn/0/L/DSCN0620-L.jpg









http://berad.smugmug.com/Other/Tanzinia-africa/i-r6FRcF4/1/L/DSCN0625-L.jpg









http://berad.smugmug.com/Other/Tanzinia-africa/i-hqG9Vh3/1/L/DSCN0621-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4022/4520174253_ac79d36901_b.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3489/3899508871_15dcf4619b_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3790/9729843615_0db28d17eb_b.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7450/9733070706_d3c017041e_b.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7337/9733068296_75017e29b2_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2828/9729841071_75deb2110c_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5531/9729835663_32c7ec848f_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4152/5187993736_4d0520d1bd_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7372/9733064388_44944aef7e_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1096/1388942909_c78911f5ff_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6156/6172031812_c7308d8153_b.jpg


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

:cheers:^^:cheers::banana:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Olly Griffin 的 Ngorongoro Sopa Lodge


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Loney Dickson 的 Tanzania-5367


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*READING THE MENU*


Flickr 上 Loney Dickson 的 Lion-5051


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Ehsan Razavizadeh 的 IMG_9710


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*MT KILIMANJARO*​


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Lake Manyara National Park*









http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4132/5172605824_14e9f38885_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5470/9581803622_229c72fcb2_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8017/7152527069_dfc7b884f0_b.jpg









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5341/7006437082_cc6f4505e3_b.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7241/7152527209_7e016e589a_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7110/7006437376_21cf1f2e7c_b.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7187/7006437830_7f198d4cab_b.jpg









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5349/7152526303_728171acdf_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8215/8319896538_8537cc780d_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7148/6495950205_0bceb4935d_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6184/6081705043_90bc5f861c_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1099/864850516_903228a659_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5319/6953373678_16d317fc7c_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4116/4818317175_c4579903ba_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7215/7173418503_257dfc1a10_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8024/7173417835_ea6b83aa48_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2720/4138358033_5f65eb7b6e_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7024/6495900129_bfdfd33a04_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8212/8318842927_11de505508_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6199/6081720181_7142838b12_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8502/8318839141_2dd36bbf19_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1377/780674353_39f99d98e3_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6003/5936619237_bce7ba8b75_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4145/4837785193_27eaaf94a9_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1360/700926114_c4cd3a0f5d_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4105/4979609921_da240b1a21_b.jpg


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

It's been a while since I last visited this thread...sooo many updates, so little time...I love all the amazing photos :banana:

Thank you guys for sharing with us all :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*ARUSHA CULTURAL HERITAGE CENTER*










*INSIDE*


Flickr 上 Gerald Reisner 的 Cultural Heritage Center has spiral viewing area


MORE PHOTOS HERE http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=Arusha+Cultural+Heritage+Centre​


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Gerald Reisner 的 Dining room (left) and Bar (right) at Kikoti. Campfire ring in foreground.


Flickr 上 Gerald Reisner 的 Zebras under the Baobab tree.


Flickr 上 Gerald Reisner 的 Zebras under the Weaver nests.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Gerald Reisner 的 Fruit of Sausage Tree, shown by Dom.



Flickr 上 Gerald Reisner 的 Dom, Angela, Barbara, Rosanne, John.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Gerald Reisner 的 Protecting their young.


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Kagera Region*









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3431/3192483794_7208e99882_b.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3303/3197270776_24e59c0443_b.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3435/3197308368_c5d175ca40_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8322/7993053546_d0f554841d_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6022/5954031116_74f05607c7_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5091/5451035695_b1a45b07a9_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5519/12683260513_b0cbd75c6c_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4065/5080276483_42307912e8_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8290/7822271798_f495f99dd4_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4133/5080397767_ee62195c06_b.jpg









http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4021/5080341219_0deb6cc5dc_b.jpg









http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4058/5080905552_64fd9da942_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4023/5080936150_59e3dfb8a6_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8289/7822270356_bb1538cae2_h.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8435/7822250056_cf8cae107b_h.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8437/7822254362_94c95d8c78_h.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8290/7822271798_40c86f9316_h.jpg


----------



## Frockling (Mar 25, 2014)

Beautiful Parks


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

RD doing a great Job Bro, kudos :banana::cheers::banana:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Gerald Reisner 的 Baobab tree near entrance to Tarangire National Park.


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Asante sana mwana.. :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

:cheers:


----------



## Frockling (Mar 25, 2014)

*Lions*


----------



## Frockling (Mar 25, 2014)

*Trees of the Serengeti*


----------



## Frockling (Mar 25, 2014)

*Serengeti Lodge * :cheers:


----------



## Frockling (Mar 25, 2014)

Rain Drops said:


> .................


I spot an albino alligator :lol:, also great pics RD :cheers:


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Frockling said:


> http://www.kirikou.com/tanzania
> 
> ^^ its on that website



Thank you, I've found at: http://kirikou.com/tanzania/tanzania.htm
There are beautiful pictures, but unfortunately a small format


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 andrea.sosio 的 2010-011-0109-T


----------



## Frockling (Mar 25, 2014)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/4/43/Wildebeest_crossing_river_-_Stefan_Swanepoel_.jpg


----------



## Frockling (Mar 25, 2014)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/4f/NgoroNgoro_Crater,_Tanzania,_Africa.jpg


----------



## Frockling (Mar 25, 2014)

www.tanzaniatouristguide.com


----------



## Frockling (Mar 25, 2014)

www.studyabroad101.com


----------



## Frockling (Mar 25, 2014)

www.travel-library.com


----------



## Frockling (Mar 25, 2014)

www.realadventures.com


----------



## Frockling (Mar 25, 2014)

www.snow-forecast.com


----------



## Frockling (Mar 25, 2014)

http://adventure.nationalgeographic.com/2008/09/africa/tanzania-kilimanjaro.jpg


----------



## Frockling (Mar 25, 2014)

http://www.gotomountkenya.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/kilimanjaro-summit.jpg


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Gerald Reisner 的 Zebras under the Weaver nests.



Flickr 上 Gerald Reisner 的 Protecting their young.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 kilimanjaroclub 的 kilimanjaro


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Rain Drops said:


> http://tromsofoto.smugmug.com/Africa/African-landscapes/i-2KkL4Dg/0/X2/20111127-_MG_9670-X2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..............


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Rain Drops said:


> http://rowena.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania/Tanga-Tanga-Tanga/i-mNLNBBL/0/L/tanz 127-L.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..............


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Rain Drops said:


> http://photos.uncorneredmarket.com/...i-fCTg7KZ/0/XL/5864691404_d710bd9629_o-XL.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..............


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Rain Drops said:


> http://exclusivelandscapes.smugmug....-dVvFRrr/0/XL/Usambara Mist at Sunrise-XL.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..................


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Rain Drops said:


> http://janehoffswell.smugmug.com/20...st-of-Tanzania/i-pHdCQ73/0/XL/DSC_0180-XL.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


................


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Rain Drops said:


> http://ourdisappearingworld.smugmug...eti-ngorongoro/i-JWJ7H7P/0/XL/DSC_0822-XL.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...............


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3680/11218079364_555410273c_b.jpg









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7408/11217895226_b59a823d94_b.jpg









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7367/11217881474_e665bf2d8b_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3779/11217989273_f4d0ca1365_b.jpg









https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5478/11218180006_b43b03641e_b.jpg









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7440/11218289623_5365cd2cae_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7393/11218194515_91a70aa45c_b.jpg









https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2847/11218349003_3d8962ff1a_b.jpg









https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2837/11218251625_7ed75fe119_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2842/11217953724_3fcbae61c2_b.jpg









https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3800/11217936425_a7e52fb6c4_b.jpg









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7441/11217942465_de600693d7_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7372/11217958055_1188b74b0d_b.jpg









https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5530/11217747556_4edfacb72d_b.jpg









https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2830/11217732604_e3cec9aee7_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7406/11217779006_bf04ed9904_b.jpg









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7389/11217966376_c7cb0689d4_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3623/5700315487_baa084b78f_b.jpg









https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2315/5700400903_0bd61713a5_b.jpg









https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3342/5700923964_fa4701e580_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3501/5700350701_96003570cd_b.jpg









https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2099/5700918818_e40be9fc22_b.jpg









https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2145/5700928372_886c4bb6ee_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3416/5700354151_084e34a890_b.jpg









https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5024/5700355199_e0bd791462_b.jpg









https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3280/2633990172_ee785c6304_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3031/2634034570_cb495de3c0_b.jpg









https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3046/2633990180_fe369bd1e9_b.jpg









https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1097/4724172636_1ca8b60364_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3235/4556857485_c4e2e471a0_b.jpg









https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4050/4557484172_9e4c1fd9a9_b.jpg









https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3156/4557483624_5e954410c6_b.jpg


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Wonderful country! More pics, please. :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 BeyondBordersMedia 的 Loading the boat with material | Zanzibar



Flickr 上 BeyondBordersMedia 的 Near Mnemba Island | Zanzibar




Flickr 上 BeyondBordersMedia 的 Ocean View | Zanzibar



Flickr 上 BeyondBordersMedia 的 Perfect Lunch | 
Zanzibar






Flickr 上 BeyondBordersMedia 的 Ras Nungwi Poolside Dinner | Zanzibar



Flickr 上 BeyondBordersMedia 的 Sunset at Dar-es-Salaam | Tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*World Travel Awards*


Africa's Leading Beach Destination
Zanzibar, TANZANIA


Mapenzi Beach, Zanzibar. by Heaven`s Gate (John), on Flickr


La Gemma Dell' Est by Marc Fletcher Photography, on Flickr


a swimming pool @ zanzibar by loic2co, on Flickr
​


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Lake Nyasa.*









https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2401/2234234975_cc5a71ab18_b.jpg









https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2355/2235024872_5dd7fe9e7a_b.jpg









https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2416/2235019668_1f2b64c0d4_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2151/2235023594_7f7ceaeab5_b.jpg









https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2069/2234171213_14044257e8_b.jpg









https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1174/714910534_445b5ca90c_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7140/7012571445_fe317f714c_b.jpg









https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3623/5700315487_baa084b78f_b.jpg









https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2352/2245299437_98804f770a_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2216/2246091582_b64a9f9c58_b.jpg









https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2371/2245296405_9e58c66968_b.jpg









https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2081/2245298713_71f88714e5_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2370/2245298041_246bcaebdc_b.jpg









https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2242/2245295113_1b16d4bcdd_b.jpg









https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2147/2245298287_e2350c5589_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2054/2245300025_959261f005_b.jpg









https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8285/7761579604_363c7ca3f6_b.jpg









https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8292/7761624724_c86477c954_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8439/7761577014_b88ac3dbfe_b.jpg









https://farm1.staticflickr.com/143/326224712_3de857aaf6_b.jpg


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*World Travel Awards*


Africa's Leading Tourist Attraction
Mount Kilimanjaro, TANZANIA


The Ash Cone by Marco Di Fabio, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/royaltech/9728424019/


DSC_1030 RT.jpg by Rubymurry, on Flickr​


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Lake Tanganyika.*

NB: Just small info , Tanzania mainland before uniting with Zanzibar was called Tanganyika which means endless plains.. referring to central Tanzania..the area which leads from the coast to Lake Tanganyika's regions. 









https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5334/8764550875_260e51a4d5_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5339/8764550111_f1c16729a2_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7357/8767269002_63f802d52b_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8534/8764551349_569b5ac774_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5083/5302403391_b8cce739b0_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/68/220535470_7c70778fda_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3491/5713174781_d251bd5b29_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2170/2185079595_e5ce55b2f3_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7193/6906406781_71d373b90a_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7180/6906447277_32b15a3e9f_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5278/5905465547_fc5ec71db7_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7192/6906198297_b13145437d_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7208/6906336419_9008684ed9_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2640/3949219318_63d316189a_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7151/6510757975_e5dbf36da6_b.jpg


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Maciej Dakowicz 的 Jump - Zanzibar, Tanzania


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Rain Drops said:


> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7406/11217779006_bf04ed9904_b.jpg
> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7389/11217966376_c7cb0689d4_b.jpg



^^ Another African country with the specific nature. Thanks for the pictures. :cheers:


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Tanzania mixed.*









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7032/6526842989_9e86e70d8e_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2756/4360777984_5b62258cf2_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2734/4365170447_5e4b2c511b_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2678/4366812532_c38e217539_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4023/4382408367_19f4cb0ebf_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7017/6638768869_278f74a1b8_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the likes and visiting the thread everyone :cheers:


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8026/7338876098_0b236e76a3_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8324/8144545244_1779719ba6_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7171/6529090051_8026ffa49f_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8244/8547482475_a235b5579c_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8359/8301429975_c0f2c92a18_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3774/9964038986_4c94bda08a_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5474/10959708964_1bf044c4b5_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2829/10566234804_8dcde3d541_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm7.staticflickr.com/6083/6085016742_5441b4688b_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm7.staticflickr.com/6190/6085016738_5e0884dd7b_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm7.staticflickr.com/6139/6001364140_58e5681434_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2628/3951660610_05c1223c2c_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3424/3951660604_cd920bf97a_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Rain Drops said:


> https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3145/2424359133_803d638b53_b.jpg


..........


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Rain Drops said:


> https://farm1.staticflickr.com/205/487800956_1c5ee2d013_b.jpg


........


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Rain Drops said:


> https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2890/9180847871_70d6d29146_b.jpg


........


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Rain Drops said:


> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7086/7171716309_bc43312f16_b.jpg


.........


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Rain Drops said:


> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7216/7379078360_041b1c75ed_b.jpg


......


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Rain Drops said:


> Lake Tanganyika:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..........


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Rain Drops said:


> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7027/6480868249_5032366eaf_b.jpg


..........


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Rain Drops said:


> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7016/6591299699_f5cd5a6260_b.jpg


....


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3834/11104399236_271ec973c3_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/135/395058082_60c17b7a88_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2839/13381659073_f259208be3_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3718/13735636055_eb18833953_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7064/13382002274_5d20bb74a7_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Tarangire:








https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3747/13898109794_6038e60fd9_b.jpg


----------



## slaterjohn (Jul 22, 2014)

wow very beautiful photos


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Cheers  ^^

Thanks so much for all the likes everyone. :master: :master: :cheers2: :cheers2: :cheers::cheers:


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Lake Ngozi*

_Lake Ngozi looks similar to the lake above( Chala) but they are different _









https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2060/2464101174_ba2b95a0a4_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Zanzibar:








https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2108/2178940418_be7a9293c4_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Tarangire:








https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3762/10117750165_6fbde57565_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Serengeti:








https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5542/10426429606_99b95d7327_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5575/14618997805_406cbd0b54_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5555/14595970086_1d609cdb59_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3905/14618457852_cd92248246_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2908/14432372788_5efac196ba_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5586/14595973206_43c0996147_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2898/14615772111_17af2e78aa_b.jpg


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

:cheers:^^:banana:


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Kagera Region: I will be in this region from October to December. :banana: :banana: 








https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3894/14326041388_38480839b4_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3776/9770868271_7746abea4b_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7311/9771023056_b004b51b39_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7306/9772135704_afb0965efd_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Kilimanjaro Region: Moshi Town:








https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5576/14738600401_a5e4567184_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3887/14739432604_865152fdb5_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Usambara Moutains:








https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3895/14551618922_096ea7d1f8_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3924/14366187740_77a3221d9a_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Tarangire/Serengeti; not sure:









https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5590/14762390931_12dbd27c3a_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Zanzibar:








https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5589/14743261775_4fd6377cd3_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Musoma:








https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5280/5916413544_b9dc2d76b2_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Kigoma:








https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3058/2442018320_260f64c6ed_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Singida:








https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5329/9623234237_ebc0ed9172_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Hanang District:








https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3924/14381934589_8e7cacf622_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2909/14167977694_ede2626807_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Zanzibar:








https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5593/14410871634_4714fde02c_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2934/14388887366_da1c71c3d7_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3914/14408637021_e32b61297b_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3905/14471475375_279e876682_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3886/14412018915_fe858827e2_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3864/14388786386_53dd9fbc7c_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3913/14841856915_1a7fd3893a_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5553/14839364481_701612912c_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3849/14838321641_0824871976_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3915/14863711503_d46b86f8db_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3876/14198034908_7b9bee1edb_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7394/13735615735_c8ab371137_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3781/13735622195_3d38f1fd58_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7063/13736012704_7308e617d0_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3723/13735687793_4d02649e87_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3800/13420282914_87e528489f_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3743/13419918305_4b313ed0e3_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3739/13420048953_821836506f_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5563/14992152999_8b99023b29_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8518/8498610165_0f986be85b_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7136/7701427946_4d8f2028a1_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://scontent-b.cdninstagram.com/...-15/10817633_303998256463670_1889716743_n.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://scontent-b.cdninstagram.com/...-15/10787990_853369448047169_1355882295_n.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://scontent-b.cdninstagram.com/...-15/10882020_1420157254942015_125874107_n.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7511/16048854127_f7ce9cbc38_h.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8636/15985861382_73171e5182_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i1154.photobucket.com/albums/p535/babuuzx10/14203788554753_zps85dvyvpm.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i1154.photobucket.com/albums/p535/babuuzx10/14203788260652_zpsom3anhz1.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i1154.photobucket.com/albums/p535/babuuzx10/14203788148201_zpszwxnglae.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i1154.photobucket.com/albums/p535/babuuzx10/14203788651894_zpsjoiztu7b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-3mTO-e3cQZY/VGcgnOwVKNI/AAAAAAAAJVg/C6JqKiFT8rQ/s1600/E86A0341.JPG


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-fMKu7BkfYl4/VGcgM4k5bXI/AAAAAAAAJVY/Qz8EmwtQ-WE/s1600/E86A0337.JPG


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Epb0tcawsps/VGcf0KXWrzI/AAAAAAAAJVQ/Dc9hTEnQXUU/s1600/E86A0338.JPG


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/--aWriPugPRw/VGchJXTGamI/AAAAAAAAJVs/Q35V05VyGOI/s1600/E86A0349.JPG


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Good to see u back Rain Drops,cheers my Friend!!!


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks Parra! Its good to be back. :cheers:

Mwanza:









http://scontent-b.cdninstagram.com/hphotos-xaf1/t51.2885-15/10843749_789307791139739_947283410_n.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/114444578.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/109459605.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-5nR2gSp1LKU/VAFrIPZYpfI/AAAAAAAGVpk/ETMVKuH2Lik/s1600/1.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Nice updates RD


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/kirill-trubitsyn/album/336301/view/1171073


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://cdn.africatravelresource.com...n/11TMGX-IM1011-morogoro-and-uluguru-1475.JPG


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2947/15256803967_d59618833d_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/113452891.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3932/15251097619_c20e01456d_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/98382536.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-KIgkSiZdNPQ/UNQ35rkNTSI/AAAAAAAAAqc/u8SX0V81_k8/s1600/DSC03501.JPG


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-DIbtTl-3dQo/VC_NSk8PQKI/AAAAAAAGnuM/9roQxH5iRY8/s1100/u7.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/98382532.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/98382528.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/47015041.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1072/1392203750_dfe6cc0d5f_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i970.photobucket.com/albums/ae190/tanzan_2010/dom2.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4136/4792484418_80f4f6feb2_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/1218/tanzaniadodomaroadwayvr3.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/114184872.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7192/6997380263_e0821c863c_b.jpg


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*NGORONGORO WILDLIFE LODGE, Arusha Region, Tanzania*
Ngorongoro Wildlife Lodge invites you to an unforgettable safari experience from its privileged location











From its privileged position, all the Lodge’s 80 rooms afford breathtaking uninterrupted views,
and the open–air terrace of the Rhino Lounge Bar offers superb panoramic views of the whole Crater










Ngorongoro Crater is often referred to as the Eighth Wonder of the World… 










A large caldera 600 meters deep, that hosts the most unique ecosystem on Earth, with 20,000 large grazing mammals
and the largest concentration of predators on Earth playing a key role in the maintenance of the ecological balance










Ngorongoro Wildlife Lodge is strategically perched on the rim of this 'Garden of Eden', 
affording unbelievable views plunging down over the crater floor, 7,500 feet above sea level









somewhereintime on Flickr​


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Tanga:









http://i1313.photobucket.com/albums/t542/tanzan2015/Tanga1_zps187836ac.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i1313.photobucket.com/albums/t542/tanzan2015/Tanga3_zpsef67e971.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i1313.photobucket.com/albums/t542/tanzan2015/Tanga2_zpsc89a363f.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Kariakoo:









http://i706.photobucket.com/albums/ww63/OrangeUtan/Africa/Daressalam/DSCN1491.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-bmy5O9tGLCY/VIb6XTISVnI/AAAAAAAAob8/TU1MwV7SAP0/s1600/DSC_0251.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7473/15821144558_85de623d22_h.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://scontent-a.cdninstagram.com/hphotos-xaf1/t51.2885-15/10899219_815054201908040_851831259_n.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc475/xiaohan1/_MG_0920.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc475/xiaohan1/46003399.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2850/12407513705_837de646f6_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3403/5842705217_5bf0bb0364_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd...._=1427259768_1758529dcef2776449d6ed9b42ad42bc


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Q4eN9AJ-U...R8/s1600/04+Dar+Es+Salaam+Tembea+Tanzania.JPG


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-BNxqBZ64T...wngeXMPjyo/s1600/Kariakoo+on+Uhuru+Street.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc475/xiaohan1/dar1.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-JgCPXk9K9AU/VA_1Ya5QcgI/AAAAAAAGiVI/enqG4ulr0cs/s1100/0L7C1188.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i970.photobucket.com/albums/ae190/tanzan_2010/DSC017622.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i1241.photobucket.com/albums/gg509/e_nil/E3970A98-383F-4E24-B9D5-7FF098A5F461_zpskynjq2us.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i1241.photobucket.com/albums/gg509/e_nil/B7C2A17A-8357-4C1B-B700-5925B1EAFA8E_zpsp09tacih.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm7.staticflickr.com/6097/6259176186_1889d15539_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm7.staticflickr.com/6225/6256083493_2304e15598_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm7.staticflickr.com/6155/6262596875_635b5c62db_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3939/15691720745_18f3634094_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3953/15506526007_2a66594d53_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3955/15693285182_f0a8f7d5bc_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3940/15071738434_8baeda7673_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7549/15506275398_ae83c7f086_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3944/15071688514_f266b1e54e_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3945/15505752959_618760549f_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3952/15071332214_34113ec37a_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7555/15507995667_5b0f0cec06_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Kagera Region:









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7396/13990790589_25a64ae014_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5314/14174805162_405bae33bd_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7387/14174152831_5244a2a4d1_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7411/14174807952_eb1143044f_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7458/14154305366_c39bd0b128_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7372/13990798059_7397b7e88d_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7360/14177494344_38556675b3_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7447/14174159461_98f6a73267_b.jpg


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*
TANZANIA TOURISM WEBSITE*

http://www.tanzaniatourism.info/en









​


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*TARANGIRE NATIONAL PARK
*



Three Giraffes | Tarangire National Park by Tien Le, on Flickr​


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Ukerewe Island, Mwanza- Tanzania.*









https://farm1.staticflickr.com/332/18760540634_303e028f7f_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/325/18760528584_b0356dd201_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/290/18760539064_e655d48059_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/402/19195483058_ac819e048a_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Mbudya Island, Dar es Salaam.*









https://farm1.staticflickr.com/522/19188522138_eeef436d74_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3812/19189914039_0f45fc6106_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3742/19376093175_30f5c1c73e_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Lake Chala, Kilimanjaro.*









https://farm1.staticflickr.com/408/19368615352_d48d65fba1_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/393/19187161988_977088c814_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/522/18752207214_0396a9e4cb_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3677/19368596652_8f6ffc5f2d_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/330/18752196634_0e0ef9a93c_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/413/19378794581_b9119afe45_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Kilwa Kivinje*









https://farm1.staticflickr.com/281/19161890070_242d94990a_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3684/18726983844_fcca6154f9_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Kilwa Masoko.*









https://farm1.staticflickr.com/556/19197414318_db668979e2_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/447/19384728135_19ca1a5e4e_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/513/19358910796_72802c8a43_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3730/19358680476_5bc90ca0fc_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/375/18764189533_e12fe5bd84_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/476/19358244866_09c8b22b34_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/391/18763565723_22516a6c35_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3712/18761603914_fdb83fb228_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/354/19197727749_82c46deaf3_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/354/19197727749_82c46deaf3_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/469/19384216055_ace7c8bd77_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Matema Beach, Tanzania*









https://farm1.staticflickr.com/439/19320665985_1b2f92f9ca_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/377/19134478239_f7b3e4fd1a_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/509/18698077944_0e65476850_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/464/19132936650_a08a7ce3f9_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/514/19320519435_b51c58e303_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/303/19315364002_3e349f6c84_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Usambara Mountains, Tanga, Tanzania.*









https://farm1.staticflickr.com/406/19194178578_a319baa270_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/394/19195561859_b3477cc30d_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/473/18759409114_6cb967498a_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/457/19355909476_a8db782975_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3784/19375758302_1854feee5f_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/429/18759283014_13872e6ae4_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3910/19375628932_bb7b050063_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3682/9465895020_e17ce0c17e_h.jpg


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Lake Chala, Kilimanjaro by Tanzania Tourism, on Flickr




Lake Chala, Kilimanjaro by Tanzania Tourism, on Flickr


Lake Chala, Kilimanjaro by Tanzania Tourism, on Flickr


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Arusha, Tanzania.*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/117750007.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/113744255.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7667/17140659798_74f42f6ec6_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7799/17326101462_fccbe1a2b8_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7792/17140292270_a512405d04_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8804/17327842165_bec922abcd_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8705/16705065534_825c3caf7c_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7769/17327943341_e0ea8a4472_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7765/16705982024_2c07481654_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7790/16705429834_62e56983eb_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7679/16707298453_d8049a7f00_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7675/16707172723_6a1c6aa77c_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8843/17327068331_949643df35_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5597/15378745138_b591c0cfa1_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://c2.staticflickr.com/4/3943/14980062083_d9d2385ed2_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://c1.staticflickr.com/3/2897/13998928348_6c00465dca_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7666/17325453662_4afa8bcc1a_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/379/20079949551_91f9e61435_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/407/20079944951_cbd02c7a47_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/353/19887856209_b93795567b_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/359/19451892204_8504d59128_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/409/19453549163_b6035b7758_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/444/20066535682_6981a5a6a1_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/417/20066530352_94c68a7ff7_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/467/20079819811_665c58abd4_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/411/19451742754_ee88de59b9_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/292/19885815410_fa63333cd3_b.jpg


----------



## sahartech (Nov 3, 2015)

Beautiful country!


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Pemba Island*













































http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7149/6451886547_f7e46f35c4_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Ruaha National Park






































https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5555/14857307409_7b15c902d8_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Kikuletwa Hot Springs, Kilimanjaro































SSC tz


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Serengeti Park



















'










https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2946/15304815257_073ff0c2ca_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Udzungwa Mountain Range





















































flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kitulo National Park
*




















































https://farm1.staticflickr.com/395/18641065694_de25f959a6_b.jpg
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Ngorongoro Crater National Park

































flickr​


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

.....


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

......


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Kalambo Falls- Lake Tanganyika.*









https://farm1.staticflickr.com/534/18582110203_0ccefcd737_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/262/18580156794_c00597bb42_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/484/18582054683_28dc8f4f6a_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/318/19014978458_d837d14868_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/511/19014798680_fe42ab8342_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/338/19202407635_6f4f46517f_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/361/18581782573_140b68474b_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/306/19016111209_0a2f42cf6e_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/413/19202189045_50fd434308_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3879/19014585228_2a895eeabe_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/532/19202034535_f1a14c3d97_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/335/19014322460_0d99cb1843_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/453/19201748235_cb4074a790_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3766/19175589686_c1e8361b4e_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/390/18579029634_1071ecb628_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/260/19015396209_af1333b5db_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/541/19195701232_71d9b08826_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/407/19013974728_2910637a14_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Rain Drops said:


> Rau Forest, Moshi by Tanzania Tourism, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Rau Forest, Tree Nursery by Tanzania Tourism, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Rau Forest, Rice Plantations by Tanzania Tourism, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/270/19379616005_7e9a7b1645_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/361/19353525386_11e9ce49da_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/542/18757075754_61dee37d74_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3723/19379503175_3935f094ed_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/522/18752207214_0396a9e4cb_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://c1.staticflickr.com/7/6088/6121477678_f71b9bfb87_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://meocre.smugmug.com/Africa/Ta...i-zkHH89h/0/X3/20130817 EAfrica 7294ab-X3.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://meocre.smugmug.com/Africa/Ta...-MNgr5Xs/0/X3/20130816 Tanzania 9338ab-X3.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://troyharlan.smugmug.com/Travel/Africa2012/African-Safari-Day-11/i-ZMpbW4B/1/XL/DSC04437-XL.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://aisha.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania/i-kmhzXqF/0/X2/IMG_6729-X2.jpg


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Lake Chala, Kilimanjaro by Tanzania Tourism, on Flickr


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

The Lion King, Ngorongoro Conservation Area, Tanzania by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Colours of Zanzibar island, Tanzania by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Good morning Tanzania by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Kofias, Stone Town (Mji Mkongwe), Zanzibar City by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Jumaane in the Baobab Valley, Tanzania by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

A lonely elephant - Serengeti national park, Tanzania by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

A surprised Thomson's gazelle, Serengeti National Park, Tanzania by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Wildebeests lining up, Ngorongoro Conservation Area, Tanzania by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Kagera Region









https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5314/14174805162_405bae33bd_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7387/14174152831_5244a2a4d1_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7411/14174807952_eb1143044f_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7458/14154305366_c39bd0b128_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7372/13990798059_7397b7e88d_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5749/23099657133_64c6f55547_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/677/23726676365_a7318f3d05_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5638/23431039230_d12df6c4cc_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/273/20504080122_96f9867718_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/284/19759607302_4165e4a6ea_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Singida region









https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3679/9623228257_7bf392e0e3_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5329/9623234237_ebc0ed9172_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5533/9626452584_2333a7bfd5_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5643/22912758704_fd4b164a81_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5720/23170873560_a65bca9d16_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5736/21079909230_54c2d613a0_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

.....


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

......


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

........


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

...


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/602/22628962092_c6b83dc5e1_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/704/22213668138_636c84d65a_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/633/22586432000_4561d5963b_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5759/21854708216_7e0e32de34_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5783/23802904935_839504f54c_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/582/23194289624_821bb62810_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1702/23586631694_81b110a7f6_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1493/23939317940_6e0fbac3dd_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1646/23617152944_2b1eb5e445_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1657/23600986983_cbc88e2d2c_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1455/24227594265_5734b523c1_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1646/23604489714_2e41d0a802_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5731/21233212514_5d8b757c3f_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/580/23316605272_e81dccdcb9_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/780/21906455485_79e4f6afe3_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5759/21854708216_7e0e32de34_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5705/22276771020_538deb4dc7_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5685/22581565406_8e85172855_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5707/23147855282_9c335ef848_b.jpg


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

> *This is so cool, Tanzania DOMINATES the list of the top 30 resorts in Africa (not including South Africa) - #1 Singita Grumeti Serengeti, Tanzania - #2 Four Seasons Safari Lodge Serengeti Serengeti, Tanzania - #3 Sanctuary Swala Camp Tarangire National Park, Tanzania - #4 Kirawira Serena Camp Serengeti, Tanzania and in #10 andBeyond Grumeti Serengeti Tented Camp Serengeti, Tanzania*.


Singita Sasakwa Lodge, Grumeti, Tanzania by Safari Partners, on Flickr


http://www.cntraveler.com/readers-c...uding-south-africa-readers-choice-awards-2015


*SINGITA GRUMETI*



> Singita Grumeti is comprised of four permanent properties and one mobile camp – Singita Sasakwa Lodge, Singita Sabora Tented Camp, Singita Faru Faru Lodge, Singita Serengeti House and Singita Explore – all set within 350,000 acres of land adjoining Serengeti National Park. Sasakwa Lodge, the most sumptuous, comprises nine cottages suites and one villa styled as colonial manor houses, with fireplaces, antique bath tubs, a wraparound veranda, a plunge pool, and Wi-Fi. Between game drives, guests can smoke complimentary cigars at the main lodge’s bar, take tea in the garden sunroom, shoot billiards on a nineteenth-century table, and make free satellite phone calls; other diversions include an archery range and a stable of horses for gallops alongside the herds. On an open plain, Sabora has nine tents furnished with antiques from an English lord’s East African campaign in a 1920s style. Faru Faru’s eight tents sit in wooded country by the Grumeti River. A return to the very essence of safari, Singita Explore is a private camp that moves according to where the best game viewing is within the Grumeti Reserves and provides access to the most remote and beautiful locations. Singita Serengeti House, is an exclusive-use retreat designed to welcome friends and families to a relaxed home away from home. Up to eight guests can stay at Serengeti House and they can choose between the two suites in the main house or the two garden suites situated on either side.


Singita Sasakwa Lodge, Grumeti, Tanzania by Safari Partners, on Flickr


Singita Sasakwa Lodge, Grumeti, Tanzania by Safari Partners, on Flickr

*Four Seasons Safari Lodge Serengeti*



> Located in Serengeti National Park, this Four Seasons lodge has a total of 77 room rooms, suites, and villas with modern comforts like Internet and flat screen televisions. Guests have access to spa services and pools, when they are not journeying through the wildlife of the park by going on game drives, taking photography classes, and riding in hot air balloons.


Luxury on The Savanna at the Four Seasons Safari Lodge Serengeti, Tanzania by Doron Levy, on Flickr



Morning view of the Serengeti from the Four Seasons Lodge by Roman Boed, on Flickr

Four Seasons Lodge, Serengeti by Roman Boed, on Flickr

*SANCTUARY SWALA CAMP*




> A hauntingly beautiful landscape of winding rivers, ancient woodlands, swamps, and open savanna, Tarangire is home to all of the Big Five except rhino and, although plagued with biting tsetse flies, is one of the best places in Africa to observe elephants and lions. Here, Swala camp—newly swank after an update and relocated amid a stand of umbrella-shaped acacia tortilis trees—has 12 large tents on wooden platforms. All have private verandas, separate dressing areas, netted beds, and both indoor and outdoor showers; Wi-Fi is available in the reception area. You’ll eat excellent modern African cuisine in the thatched open-air dining area that sits beneath a centuries-old baobab overlooking the water hole, which during the dry season attracts so many animals—including lions—that you may be tempted to skip the twice-daily game drives in the tsetse fly–vulnerable open vehicles.


Sanctuary Swala Camp, Tarangire, Tanzania by Safari Partners, on Flickr

104124 by PR Alejandra Perez, on Flickr

Sanctuary Swala Camp, Tarangire, Tanzania by Safari Partners, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Mount Oldoinyo Lengai Lava Flows

Mount Oldoinyo Lengai Lava Flows by Tanzania Tourism, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*1. Serengeti national park
*
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/495044184030443989/










*2. Zanzibar
*
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/495044184030429288/










*3. Mount kilimanjaro
*
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/495044184030661354/










*4. Lake Manyara 
*
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/495044184030429245/










*5. Mafia Island
*
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/495044184030443978/









[/LIST]

https://www.safarisource.com/tanzania


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Tanzania, Ngorongoro crater by Jan Knoop, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Tanzania, Ngorongoro crater by Jan Knoop, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Slipway Sunsets by chasingphil, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Pool with a view (Ngorongoro Sopa lodge, Tanzania) by Jan Knoop, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Ngorongoro Sopa lodge, Tanzania by Jan Knoop, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*MOUNT MERU HOTEL*


Mount Meru Hotel, Arusha by Roman Boed, on Flickr


Mount Meru Hotel Arusha by Roman Boed, on Flickr



Mount Meru Hotel, Arusha by Roman Boed, on Flickr




Mount Meru Hotel by Roman Boed, on Flickr

Mount Meru by Roman Boed, on Flickr



Mount Meru Hotel Garden by Roman Boed, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Mnemba Island by Jon Schwind, 於 Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

serengeti panorama by Leon Oosthuizen, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*TANGANYIKA LAKE IN TANZANIA. Where Mountains touches Water *


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Hillside Hotel, Njombe - Southern Highlands Tanzania​








https://t-ec.bstatic.com/images/hotel/max1280x900/138/138956332.jpg


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Mnemba Island by Cal & Cat Stirzaker, 於 Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

DSC01423 by Mathias Apitz (München), 於 Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

05260021 by Pavel Dobrovsky, 於 Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Tanzania, Lake Natron by Jan Knoop, 於 Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Tanzania, Lake Natron by Jan Knoop, 於 Flickr


In a row by Jan Knoop, 於 Flickr


Tanzania, Ngorongoro crater by Jan Knoop, 於 Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Lions hiding behind the jeep, afraid of the buffalos! by Jan Knoop, 於 Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Sabora Tented Camp, adjacent to the Serengeti National Park in Tanzania.*

African safari, Aug 2014 - 076 by Ed Yourdon, 於 Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Singita Sasakwa Lodge, Grumeti, Tanzania by Safari Partners, 於 Flickr


----------

